# J'ai recu mon nouvel iMac



## akdmks (16 Août 2007)

Il est beau.
Il est tres beau.
Il est vraiment fin.
L'ecran est brillant mais les reflets sont légers.
Le clavier est tres plat et top !!
La souris n'a pas changé a part les 2 boutons sur les cotés qui sont devenus blancs.
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment aimanter la télécommande ... LOL
Il est beau. 
Il est tres beau. 
Je n'ai pas pris de photos encore.


----------



## samoussa (16 Août 2007)

sur le pied pour la telecommande il me semble. 

Bon à part ça,silencieux? veloce?


----------



## Pomme (16 Août 2007)

Des photos, des photos, des photos!


----------



## Newimacvero (16 Août 2007)

:rateau: 
Wiii des photos ! 
J'ai commandé le mien


----------



## akdmks (16 Août 2007)

En voici une petite pas tres belle ... Désolé ...

Il est hyper hyper silencieux.


----------



## ryanux (16 Août 2007)

allez prends des vraies photos enfin!

ce serait bien que tu teste la carte graphique sur des gros jeux si t'en a 

t'as un coupon ou un truc comme &#231;a pr leopard?


----------



## akai01 (16 Août 2007)

naze la photo
c'est honteux pour l'objet photographié


----------



## fredop (16 Août 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens de recevoir mon 24', commandé il y a 7 jours exactement. Voici donc mes premières impressions, à considérer comme venant d'un pc user depuis belle lurette et dont la dernière pratique d'un mac remonte à OS 8.6... 

En vrac mais dans l'ordre du ressenti : 

*L'écran*
- Emballage impéccable et esthétique (pour un habitué des pc, c'est un peu un choc)
- Ecran absolument énorme comparé à mon 19' d'antan. Très lumineux, tres contrasté, très flatteur et très agréable à pratiquer. 
- Les reflets ne sont pas génants du tout sachant que je fais face à la fenêtre et que les éclairages de la pièce s'estompent dès qu'on regarde...l'écran. 
-J'ai suivi la polémique récente à propos de cet écran glossy mais pour ma part, aucun inconvénient pour le moment. Esthétiquement, c'est même très réussi. 

*Le clavier filaire*
- Extrèmement fin, particulièrement agréable pour quelqu'un qui tape plus vite que son ombre, silencieux au possible, très soigné. Rien à dire de plus, une vraie réussite. 
- Si, une chose : il est très véloce pour qui tape plus vite que...

*La souris sans fil*
- Réussie sur le plan esthétique...mais un peu moins agréable et pratique que ma laser MX 1000. 
- Les boutons latéruax notamment, sont peu pratiques (il faut appuyer comme un sourd). 
- La molette fonctionne en revanche très bien. 

*Impressions d'ensemble*
- Ca tourne vite et bien, très joli système, très pratique...bref, vous connaisez OS X. 
- Très belle machine, deux cables seulement (alim et clavier), finition exemplaire...idéal pour prendre place dans mon bureau. 

*Autres*
- N'ayant encore aucun soft et aucun jeux pour pc, pas évident de tester la carte graphique. 
- Seul "test" : la lecture d'un DVD qui nécessite un certain recul mais qui reste très fluide. 
- Machine étonemment silencieuse : aucun bruit du tout, c'est hallucinant. Jusqu'à présent, les ventilos de mon PC concurrencaient les réacteurs d'un boeing coté décibels. 
- Télécommande vaguement aimanté et qui mérite des talents de prestidigitateur pour coller à l'écran. 
- Pas vu de coupon ou quoique ce soit pour léopard mais je n'ai pas tout regardé non plus. 

*EN résumé*
Quand l'estéhtique et la fonctionnalité font bon ménage...


----------



## akai01 (16 Août 2007)

moi il arrive la semaine prochaine


----------



## laulau56 (16 Août 2007)

akdmks a dit:


> Il est beau.
> Il est tres beau.
> Il est vraiment fin.
> Le clavier est tres plat et top !!
> ...





akdmks a dit:


> Il est hyper hyper silencieux.



Il est parfait quoi!
Rhaa je crois qu'&#224; la prochaine rev des iMac je vais succomber ... (pour l'instant plus de sous!) :rateau:


----------



## pitithib (17 Août 2007)

Merci d'avoir donné tes premières impressions après la réception de ton new Imac !

DE mon côté, je pense bientôt faire de même,
jusqu'ici utilisateur de pc, je désire depuis un moment m'offrir un mac, mais finances obligent, je n'avais pas encore pu.
Je suis du côté de Nice, et j'ai eu la chance de voir la bête enfin en vrai ce matin, et j'ai beaucoup aimé ( je vais éviter la polémique de l'écran  )
si tout va bien, j'irai l'acheter directement à la boutique dans les jours qui viennent.
Sachant que mon utilisation se réduit à la bureautique, le net basic et éventuellement final cut express, et que je n'ai qu'un budget d'étudiant, je vais prendre le 20'

Je ne manquerai pas de  vous tenir informé de mes  impressions avec photos...

Par contre, je suis un total débutant dans l'univers de la pomme alors je pense que je vais très vite solliciter votre aide quant à l'utilisation 

Thib'


----------



## samoussa (17 Août 2007)

faudrait m'expliquer pour quoi alos que j'ai commandé le mien il y 9 jours celui ci est toujours en chine alors que fredop a reçu le sien commandé 2 jours plus tard :mouais: (même config avec mighty mouse BT) + DD de 500 go pour moi...


----------



## fredop (17 Août 2007)

pitithib a dit:


> Par contre, je suis un total débutant dans l'univers de la pomme alors je pense que je vais très vite solliciter votre aide quant à l'utilisation
> 
> Thib'



Rassure toi, rien de compliqué mais un tout petit temps d'adaptation. En revanche, pas mal de fonctionnalités proposées par l'OS qui sont de vrais plus : commande vocale de la machine (en anglais), gestion de l'espace intuitivé via exposé, etc.


----------



## fredop (17 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> faudrait m'expliquer pour quoi alos que j'ai commandé le mien il y 9 jours celui ci est toujours en chine alors que fredop a reçu le sien commandé 2 jours plus tard :mouais: (même config avec mighty mouse BT) + DD de 500 go pour moi...



Evidemment, je n'en ai aucune idée. En revanche, le mien est resté quelques jours à Shangai et ça m'a paru une éternité. Ensuite, ça a été très vite pour arriver en Hollande (je pense) puis chez moi. 

PS : je n'étais pas là lorsque TNT est passé mais leur entrepot francilien est à 10 minutes de chez moi et je l'ai récupéré là bas.


----------



## divoli (17 Août 2007)

pitithib a dit:


> Par contre, je suis un total d&#233;butant dans l'univers de la pomme alors je pense que je vais tr&#232;s vite solliciter votre aide quant &#224; l'utilisation



http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## Liyad (17 Août 2007)

*La t&#233;l&#233;commande ce colle au pied de l'appareil !*


----------



## Goli (17 Août 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> *La télécommande ce colle au pied de l'appareil !*


mais où sur le pied !!!!!!!!???
j'ai exploré millimètre par millimètre, ça colle nulle part... Rien qu'à cause de ça, et aussi parce que la Belle est trop trop trop belle, je n'arrive pas me concentrer & bosser un peu nom d'un imac...


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Août 2007)

GENIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL   , enfin des impressions de vrais utilisateurs :love:


Et il est donc vraiment silencieux ? Car mon PowerPC iMac G5 REV B est si silencieux que je me demande si il est allumé parfois , on peut pas en dire autant du monde PC  


Je commande le mien Dimanche Soir si tout se passe bien 

J'hésite vraiment entre l'entrée de gamme et celui juste après mais c'ets quand même 300 de plus :s


----------



## Goli (17 Août 2007)

akdmks a dit:


> Le clavier est tres plat et top !!



Le mot est faible, mon cher; des plats & des tops on en trouve partout!!!
Ce clavier est trop trop trop sexy!!
Je pense que je vais me changer de sex


----------



## jro44 (17 Août 2007)

pitithib a dit:


> Merci d'avoir donné tes premières impressions après la réception de ton new Imac !
> 
> 
> Par contre, je suis un total débutant dans l'univers de la pomme alors je pense que je vais très vite solliciter votre aide quant à l'utilisation
> ...


 
En plus de *rhino-mac* tu as aussi http://www.osxfacile.com/ qui es très bien pour répondre à un tas de questions concernant OS X. Voilà deux ans que j'ai switché et je consulte ce site encore très souvent


----------



## pitithib (17 Août 2007)

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont mis des liens pour me faciliter mon entrée dans le monde de apple...
J'ai eu mon imac ce midi  pour le moment je n'ai pas fais grand chose, j'ai juste exploré un peu tout ! je mettrai des photos,
mes impressions sont positives, d'abord par la qualité générale, la beauté de l'écran, le confort du clavier....
pour le moment j'ai un peu de mal avec les commandes, je n'ai pas reussi à configurer les raccourcis clavier, je ne comprends pas certains termes comme dock... ou bien la possibilité de configurer l'écran avec la sur exposition de nombreuses fenêtres etc... J'avoue que je rame un peu ! mais bon ce n'est que le début, il doit falloir un ptit temps d'adaptation 
là je suis au boulot, mais j'irai voir dès que possible les sites que vous m'avez indiqué.
Si vous avez des questions sur la machine, des photos à demander, n hésitez pas 


THib'


----------



## Samus (17 Août 2007)

oui, j'ai une ptite question si je puis me permettre, Pitihib ?

Je voudrais juste savoir, (puisque tu as un 20 pouces et que c'est le modèle que je prendrai aussi), si  tu confirmes que  cette machine est très silencieuse ? tu n'entends jamais le ventilo ? Mais peut être que tu ne l'a pas encore poussé avec des calculs de rendus ou quelque chose dans le genre ?
De plus, comment trouves tu l'écran, au niveau de la luminosité et des couleurs ?

Merci !


----------



## maxxis (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà c'est fait, j'ai revendu mon Imac 20' core 2 duo 2,16 ghz (il avait 11 mois) à un bon prix : 1000 euros.

Et là, je viens d'acheter le nouvel Imac 24' core 2 duo 2,4 ghz !! Et oui une folie !! :rateau:

Il est splendide !! 

J'avais eu un peur par rapport à la polémique de l'ecran, mais me voilà soulagé. Pas de reflets hormis sur le contour noir. Ecran superbe et ultra lumineux.

Ce nouvel Imac est encore plus silencieux que mon ancien...qui était loin d'être vieux. On entend rien !!!

Le clavier....c'est magnifique : plat, silencieux, design, splendide !

Vraiment, après 1 heure d'utilisation....je suis ENCHANTE.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à revendre mes enceintes JBL creature 2 blanche et aller dès demain aller chercher les même....mais en couleur alu 

Maxxis


----------



## Samus (17 Août 2007)

Merci pour cet avis, maxxis !
Vraiment &#233;tonnant, ce silence ! il faudrait lancer de gros calculs pour voir comment il r&#233;agit, le bougre !

Et aussi, c'est quoi cette histoire d'&#233;tanch&#233;it&#233; de l'&#233;cran/verre ? tu as de la bu&#233;e, toi aussi ?


----------



## Goli (17 Août 2007)

Samus
Je me permets de répondre :
- Mon iMac 20" reçu hier est vraiment silencieux; il n'a rien envié à mon autre iMac 17" C2D
- Question de luminuisté d'écran, ça dépend des goûts & des couleurs; pour moi c'est nickel. Je croyais cela aller être vraiment excessif, non, c'est claire, lumineux, et me convient parfaitement. En fait, je rêvais que Apple aussi nous fasse un écran comme chez les... autres !! 

ps. j'ai pas pu faire lire un dd externe IDE sur les USB du clavier qu'on dit du type 2.


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

maxxis a dit:


> Il ne me reste plus qu'à revendre mes enceintes JBL creature 2 blanche et aller dès demain aller chercher les même....mais en couleur alu



T'as raison, c'est risqué de garder les blanches, le mac pourrait mal le prendre... te faire des kernel Panics   

A+


----------



## pitithib (17 Août 2007)

samus,

Le silence absolu je confirme ! Je n'ai pas encore vraiment " poussé " la bête lol mais pour le moment RAS
L'écran me convient parfaitement, je suis vraiment ravi :d

a bientot

Thib'


----------



## Goli (17 Août 2007)

L'astuce du soir pour ceux qui n'apprécient pas beaucoup ce ruban tant criée autour de l'écran:
mettez en fond d'écran cette image en noir & blanc qui représente les éclairs au-delà d'une montagne... Le ruban disparaît   
(enfin, vous ne voyez plus!)


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2007)

Merci pour ces premiers retours d'expérience ! 
Je me suis décidée, je vais l'acheter.  un 24", 2 voire 4 go de RAM, dd 750 Go, bref, la bête poussée au max.... en octobre.


----------



## Goli (18 Août 2007)

Mancouette !
Je vien de regarder tes photos sur flickr; c'est superbe, chapeau mec;
Tu veux pas nous faire un fond d'écran, une bonne résolution... genre le coquelicot rouge sur fond noir ou blanc ?? 
Ce serait chouette


----------



## Macounette (18 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> *Mancouette *!
> Je vien de regarder tes photos sur flickr; c'est superbe, chapeau *mec*;
> Tu veux pas nous faire un fond d'écran, une bonne résolution... genre le coquelicot rouge sur fond noir ou blanc ??
> Ce serait chouette


1) pas si tu maltraites mon pseudo 
2) encore moins si tu me traites de mec, je prends ça pour une insulte 
3) et puis ici t'es hors-sujet 
4) mais merci pour le compliment


----------



## Samus (18 Août 2007)

oui, merci pour vos infos croustillantes, messieurs !! 
Wouahhhahouuu j'en veux un !!!  :love:


----------



## David_b (18 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> 1) pas si tu maltraites mon pseudo
> 2) encore moins si tu me traites de mec, je prends ça pour une insulte
> 3) et puis ici t'es hors-sujet
> 4) mais merci pour le compliment


mdr  

*@Goli:* Fais gaffe aux éruptions du _volcan_


----------



## samoussa (18 Août 2007)

j'ai pas encore reçu mon imac 24"
mais mon centre tnt SI  bon je pars une semaine au pays de galles  et je vous raconte tout à mon retour


----------



## Goli (18 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> 1) pas si tu maltraites mon pseudo
> 2) encore moins si tu me traites de mec, je prends ça pour une insulte
> 3) et puis ici t'es hors-sujet
> 4) mais merci pour le compliment



1) désolé 
2) l'expression "mec" équivaut chez moi le plein affection
3) "omnia in unum", tout est un, rien est hors-sujet dans le monde  (en plus on parlait fond & résolution écran, non!?)
4) tout plaisir fut pour moi


----------



## jjrmusic (18 Août 2007)

Super !

Tout ça me met en appétit et me rend impatient : j'attends mon nouvel iMac 20" et sa livraison est prévue vers le 21 / 22 août. Encore quelques jours et je vous donnerais mes impressions et remarques et *photos aussi. Mais je n'ai aucun jeu, désolé pour ceux que ça intéresse; il faudra attendre que se manifeste un(e) joueur ou joueuse  

> Divoli : superbe ton site, je l'ai mis dans mes signets et vais y faire un tour de ce pas ...

A très bientôt pour des iMac news !


----------



## jjrmusic (18 Août 2007)

>Maxxis

Très content de lire tes premières impressions sur le nouvel iMac. De mon côté j'attends la livraison du nouvel iMac commandé, mais en 20" pour moi. J'espère qu'il sera tout aussi silencieux et beau ! J'ai bien noté ta délicate attention pour assortir tes HP à la robe argentée du iMac  Je peux me taire sur la question vu que j'ai acheté un second écran pour mon iMac en faisant attention à ce qu'il soit assorti ! Ces Mac ça nous rend un peu fous tout de même non ? Douce folie


----------



## Goli (18 Août 2007)

Avis aux amateurs :
- Le petit fameux "ding" du démarrage a changé ! C'est le même sans l'être !
- Le dd 250 go en formatage HS+ se réserve près de 17 go de mv, donc 232,9 go dispo. ( prépare-t-on l'arrivé de Léo ??). Voici son modèle : WDC WD2500AAJS-40RYA0 ATA Série 2. Quelqu'un peut vérifier ça avec un "ancien" modèl équivalent? J'ai comme l'impression qu'avec DD & ram équivalents, ce nouveau iMac est plus fluide.


----------



## clochelune (18 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Merci pour ces premiers retours d'expérience !
> Je me suis décidée, je vais l'acheter.  un 24", 2 voire 4 go de RAM, dd 750 Go, bref, la bête poussée au max.... en octobre.




ah super ;-)
moi aussi j'en rêve de ce nouvel iMac
mais je vais attendre bien une année!
en tout cas, je suis plus que séduite!

je pense me ranger finalement au 20 pouces (pas le premier, le second!)

je lis tous les fils avec attention, en attendant patiemment ma bête!!

merci à tous de vos retours d'expérience!!


----------



## maxxis (18 Août 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

niveau buée par rapport à l'ecran, j'ai rien constaté. Donc pas de soucis à ce niveau là.

Par contre, niveau reflet de l'ecran, il ne faut pas mettre un wallpaper de couleur noir...car là cela reflète un max. Hormis cela pas plus de relflet que les ecran du même type en PC.

Maintenant, cela est une question d'avis perso. Pour moi c'est plus lumineux, plus coloré que mon ancien mais effectivement cela n'est pas mat. Pour une utilisation privée comme celle que j'ai, cela ne me dérange pas mais pour une utilisation à des fins pro ou pour le graphisme cela peut être gênant.

Maxxis


----------



## Gallagher (18 Août 2007)

J'ai retiré mon 24' à la fnac digitale ce matin.
je suis en train de prendre contact avec cette merveilleuse machine.
Il est vraiment superbe.

Pour l'instant essai bande annonces front row en plein écran (ratatouille...) et essai coversation audio sur iChat.
Pour l'instant rien à dire. C'est parfait, silencieux, ça roule

Et non les reflets ne gênent pas!!!
Oui je suis juste à côté d'une fenêtre!!!
Non je ne suis pas aveuglé!!!

j'essaierais de mettre quelques photos plus tard et de vous donner mes impressions quand j'aurais un peu plus exploré.


----------



## Nivek (18 Août 2007)

hop, je reviens de chez iconcept (bordeaux) avec un bel Imac 24".

Je suis en pleine installe, dès qu'il y a du nouveau je reviens par ici  avec quelques bench j'espère


----------



## Gallagher (18 Août 2007)

AAAAAARRRGGGGHHHH!!!!   
Je crois que j'ai le problème de buée...
Après un peu plus d'une heure d'utilisation une trainée blanche est apparue en bas à droite de l'écran.
Je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'en mettant un film... grâce à la bande noire.
C'est en train de s'estomper mais c'est pas rapide. 
Que faire? Que dire??? Que penser???
Un peu de condensation pourrait gâcher mon bonheur???


----------



## Gallagher (18 Août 2007)

Attendu que la buée s'estompe totalement après extinction.
Mac rallumé depuis une heure, avec copie de fichiers et utilisation iMovie, la buée ne semble pas réapparaitre...
Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Steve J. (18 Août 2007)

je venais de me r&#233;soudre &#224; prendre ce nouvel imac malgr&#233; son &#233;cran glossy, et sa carte graphique en retrait par rapport &#224; la g&#233;n&#233;ration pr&#233;c&#233;dente, mais l&#224; si ce probl&#232;me de bu&#233;e est r&#233;el, ca change tout !!!
c'est quand m&#234;me dingue !

C'est apparu dans quelles conditions? tasse chaude &#224; cot&#233;? la condensation doit bien venir d'une source d'humidit&#233; proche...??


----------



## Gallagher (18 Août 2007)

Steve J. a dit:


> C'est apparu dans quelles conditions? tasse chaude à coté? la condensation doit bien venir d'une source d'humidité proche...??


Je ne saurais te dire...
J'ai mis un DVD pour faire un essai plein écran et j'ai aperçu de la buée dans le coin droit en bas (donc juste en dessous du lecteur dvd).

Au départ je n'aurais pas dit que c'était de la buée mais plutôt une énorme trace de gras... puis ça s'est estompé en quelques minutes après extinction de l'iMac.

Là il fonctionne depuis un moment en utilisation normale (sans disc, sans aucune buée...)


----------



## Macounette (18 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> mdr
> *@Goli:* Fais gaffe aux &#233;ruptions du _volcan_


:rose: on dirait que ma r&#233;putation m'a pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233;e...     



Goli a dit:


> 1) d&#233;sol&#233;
> 2) l'expression "mec" &#233;quivaut chez moi le plein affection
> 3) "omnia in unum", tout est un, rien est hors-sujet dans le monde  (en plus on parlait fond & r&#233;solution &#233;cran, non!?)
> 4) tout plaisir fut pour moi


Alors tu es _pardonn&#233;_. 
Pour le fonds d'&#233;cran, je vais voir ce que je peux faire. 

Sinon, et pour rester dans le sujet : je suis alle&#233; zyeuter le nouvel iMac dans un magasin tout &#224; l'heure... il est tout simplement :love: :love: :love: _superbissimo_ !

L'&#233;cran : les couleurs sont belles, nettes, claires, agr&#233;ables sans &#234;tre trop criardes. Le reflet peut &#234;tre g&#234;nant, mais &#224; mon avis, l&#224; o&#249; je vais placer mon Mac (le bureau est sombre) il n'y aura pas trop de probl&#232;mes.

Le clavier, c'est de la soie.... un vrai plaisir que de tapoter l&#224;-dessus. 

La machine est ultra-rapide. iPhoto 08 qui vous scrolle des photos de 3-4 Mo &#224; toute vitesse, y'a longtemps que je n'avais pas vu &#231;a... :love:

Bref... d&#232;s octobre... je viendrai grossir les rangs des heureux possesseurs d'iMac 24". :love:


----------



## Goli (18 Août 2007)

@Macounette 
Merci pour la compréhension  

@ Aux nouveaux futurs possesseurs de la... chose :

Y a une ou deux petites différences entre le 20" & 24". J'avais emmené tout à l'heure le mien de 20" chez un pote du sien de 24" (voilà du bon français !!! comprend qui peut!!!); l'histoire de voir les deux belles côte à côte :
- Le 24" est murable (montable au mur par VESA) et pas le 20". Il acroché le sien au mur et du coup a vendu sa télé LCD à 1000 à... sa mère ! Voilà donc messieurs dames comment on peut faire d'économie avec les nouveaux iMac  
- Le 24" nous semblait légerment, mais un rien, plus lumineux; et son angle de vision est mieux réparti. Son clavier blue-dent marche superbe, mais attention, il est emputé de pavé numérique
- J'ai boosté mon petit 20" de 1 go de ram supplémentaire, et du coup le winwin tourne comme n'a jamais tourné chez winbill   
voilà


----------



## TeuBeu2 (18 Août 2007)

Ce matin j'&#233;tais &#224; la FNAC digitale, j'ai vu la b&#234;te en 20", je l'ai achet&#233;e en 24". 

Le temps de faire le cr&#233;dit, je suis redescendu voir le vendeur qui d&#233;ballait un 24 ... On l'a observ&#233; ensemble. Au bout de 30min, il y avait de la bu&#233;e (d&#233;&#231;u le type) puis &#231;a a vite disparu. On a aussi eu la bonne surprise de voir qu'il n'y avait qu'une barrette d'un Go, j'ai donc pris une autre barrette pour compl&#233;ter.

Mes premiers avis :

Pour le clavier, j'ai l'impression de tapoter sur le bureau, &#231;a &#233;nerve ma copine (vous savez, comme quand on fait des petits rythmes pour passer le temps )

Pour le sons : tr&#232;s agr&#233;ablement surpris. J'avais d&#233;j&#224; des enceintes de pr&#234;tes &#224; la maison mais le son se r&#233;v&#232;le clair et pr&#233;cis, suffisament fort.

L'image est superbe : j'ai pris une EyeTV Hybrid (je n'ai pas encore la TNT) mais &#231;a tourne plus vite que ma TV LCD du salon.

Voil&#224; pour l'instant : je rejoins l'heureux club des pocesseurs d'aluImac !!

A plus !


----------



## jlclouet (18 Août 2007)

j'ai reçu mon IMac 20 pouces et j'ai un souci avec la touche @.
Celle ci ne  veut qu'inscrire le sigle inférieur <
je n'arrive pas à obtenir l'arobase sauf à aller sur la touche $et  

une idée??


----------



## Syannick (18 Août 2007)

Bizarre cette histoire de buée....

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1073643&tstart=210

Pas de solution pour le moment...affaire à suivre !!


----------



## Pomme (18 Août 2007)

Cette histoire de buée ne serait-elle pas due à un excès d'humidité dans les composants ou peut-être durant le transport...:mouais:  Mais si le fait de mettre en route la machine permet d'évacuer cette buée une bonne fois pour toute, c'est bon signe!


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2007)

Il me semble que ce sont des choses qui peuvent arriver aussi &#224; des appareils du type "t&#233;lephone portable" ou "appareil photo" &#8212; bref, tout ce qui est herm&#233;tique avec un &#233;cran vitr&#233; &#8212; lorsqu'ils subissent des chocs de temp&#233;rature ou et de niveau d'humidit&#233;, apr&#232;s un transport.

On peut esp&#233;rer que cette bu&#233;e n'apparaisse donc que suite au premier allumage...

Esp&#233;rons.......


----------



## Gallagher (18 Août 2007)

Pour le moment ce n'est pas revenu...
J'espère que vous avez raison.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2007)

Quelques liens sur l'explication g&#233;n&#233;rale de la formation de la bu&#233;e

http://www.isothermic.ca/trucs-condensation.aspx?q=6
http://www-drecam.cea.fr/ComScience/Phases/phases_12/p12article1.html

J'ai pas tout pig&#233;, mais je crois comprendre que dans le cas de l'iMac, de la bu&#233;e peut se former s'il se met &#224; chauffer assez brutalement &#224; l'int&#233;rieur alors que sa vitre est encore froide (car la pi&#232;ce dans laquelle il se trouve est plus froide que l'int&#233;rieur de l'iMac).


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Août 2007)

C'est quoi cte truc..., alors cette buée vient qu'une fois, plusieurs fois ? A chaque fois ?





Déjà que mon iMac pour une fois me gave à cause d'un kernel souci '-_-....http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183972


Alors si y'a de la buée ça va me gaver :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## lovell (19 Août 2007)

akdmks a dit:


> Il est beau.
> Il est tres beau.
> Il est vraiment fin.
> L'ecran est brillant mais les reflets sont légers.
> ...



Je lui préfère le Design blanc, qui selon moi avec le Tournesol reste la plus belle oeuvre de Ive.

Du coup, le modèle 24" étant passé à 1600 , je me le suis pris deux jours après la sortie du nouveau avec lequel j'ai hésité.

Mais bon, y'a plusieurs choses qui m'ont rebuté :
- Le Design, j'aime pas trop, l'Alu, mouais :/
- La CG, Radeon HD c'est caca
- La publication des benchs qui exposent les problèmes sur les jeux (avec des perfs qqfois en-dessous de la 7300 GT !)
- L'écran brillant qui me fatigue les yeux

Autrement, il a de bien beaux atouts, objectivement :
- Superbe écran pour qui aime le Glossy
- CPU à la hausse
- Support de 4 Go
- iSight révue
- iLife '08 en Bundle
- Plus gros DD
- Plus fin
- Prix en baisse


----------



## anadobes (19 Août 2007)

Tout simplement beau, exactement


----------



## anneee (19 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Je lui préfère le Design blanc, qui selon moi avec le Tournesol reste la plus belle oeuvre de Ive.
> 
> Du coup, le modèle 24" étant passé à 1600 , je me le suis pris deux jours après la sortie du nouveau avec lequel j'ai hésité.
> 
> ...



félicitations pour ta commande, le 24" est  une superbe machine, et puis je suis un peu comme toi concernant le désign blanc des anciens Imac, j'ai vraiment un faible


----------



## Samus (19 Août 2007)

Alors, ce matin, la buée ? ça ne revient plus ?


----------



## jjrmusic (19 Août 2007)

maxxis,

Je lis tes impressions sur le nouvel iMac avec beaucoup d'intérêt vu que le mien devrait arriver dans pas longtemps, mardi ou mercredi  prochain si tout se passe comme indiqué par Apple.

Je me pose une petite question par rapport à l'écran : si on passe d'un écran mat type iBook ou iMac précédent au nouvel écran du iMac, la différence doit être assez nette non ? Par contre jusqu'à maintenant j'utilise un eMac - écran CRT, en verre donc. La différence doit être moins prononcée à mon avis. Il m'arrive parfois d'avoir des reflets avec le CRT du eMac, en fonction de ce qui s'affiche ou du fond. Qu'en penses-tu ?  

Je donnerais mon avis sur la question quand le iMac sera là 

Salut à tous les Macheureuses et Macheureux


----------



## lovell (19 Août 2007)

jjrmusic a dit:


> maxxis,
> 
> Je lis tes impressions sur le nouvel iMac avec beaucoup d'intérêt vu que le mien devrait arriver dans pas longtemps, mardi ou mercredi  prochain si tout se passe comme indiqué par Apple.
> 
> ...



Salut,

La différence, tu la sentiras, c'est certain, passer d'un écran mat à un brillant ça surprend toujours.

En gros voilà ce que ça donne pour un écran Glossy :
- Couleurs plus vives (écran Mat : Couleurs plus douces)
- Meilleure lisibilité
- Netteté accrue
- Ecran plus classieux forcément

En revanche :
- Fatigue des yeux plus rapide
- Reflets gênants
- trop tape-à-l'oeil pour travailler certains fichiers (photos notamment)
- Faut aimer le Look que ça donne

Voilà


----------



## Nivek (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour, tout le monde

suite à mon acahat d'hier voici quelques impressions :
- perso je suis conquis par le design 
- pas vraiment de pb de reflet, faut juste fermer les volets des fenetres que vous avez à droite, à gauche ou derriere 
- beaucoup trop lumineux, le soir c'est pénible
- je ne suis pas un hardcore gamer et quoiqu'on en dise je trouve la carte graphique pas si mauvaise que cela (en accord avec la politique d'apple souvenez vous de la ATI Rage 128 ou de la FX5200  ). Va falloir du temps avant que ce change 
- pas de problème de buée après 7 heures de fonctionnement.
- pas de kernel panic non plus :love: 

quelques benchs :
Cinebench :
OpenGL standard test : 4904
Single CPU : 2605
Multiple CPU : 4880
SpeedUP : x1,87 

CoD2
1920*1200 :
carte du débarquement
la carte graphique me suppli de tuer tout ce beau monde pour qu'elle arrete d'afficher la fumée, les tirs et tout le tintouin 
1ere partie du débarquement : 30 FPS dans les tranchée/10FPS en pleine Smoke
Maisons/et espace ouvert raisonnable : 40 à 60 FPS en moyenne
1344*820 :
60 FPS en moyenne

Pour jouer a CoD2 c'est largement suffisant (pour moi en tout cas) surtout que ce n'est pas aussi rapide que Quake.

UT 2004 :
1920*1200 :
faut oublié à part quelque map ça rame.
1200*800 :
50-60 FPS en moyenne
(toute les options activées et les textures en "normal")

Dans tout les cas l'anisotruc et l'antialiasing sont désactivé.

Je continue mes bench


----------



## lovell (19 Août 2007)

Nivek a dit:


> CoD2
> 1920*1200 :
> carte du débarquement
> la carte graphique me suppli de tuer tout ce beau monde pour qu'elle arrete d'afficher la fumée, les tirs et tout le tintouin
> ...



Oui, comme je le disais sur un autre thread, la politique d'Apple n'a jamais été d'introduire des cartes de gamers dans les Mac. Mais bon, elles sont suffisantes pour s'amuser avec quelques bons titres, et puis de toute façon, y'a pas non plus foule de jeux sur Mac, donc c'est pas trop grave.


----------



## Gallagher (19 Août 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Alors, ce matin, la buée ? ça ne revient plus ?


Pour l'instant rien à signaler... ouf!!!


----------



## Samus (19 Août 2007)

Faudra faire attention cet hiver quand tu va aérer la pièce dans laquelle tu as placé l'ordi !


----------



## Gallagher (19 Août 2007)

Ah oui tiens! J'avais pas penser à ça... Damned!


----------



## Gallagher (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous;
Je suis donc l&#8217;heureux possesseur d&#8217;un iMac 24&#8217; alu depuis un peu plus de 24h.
Il y aurait plein de choses &#224; dire, m&#234;me si il peut para&#238;tre pr&#233;matur&#233; de dresser un bilan.
je pr&#233;cise auparavant que je passe directement d&#8217;un powerbok G4 12&#8217; &#224; un Mac 24&#8217;... ce qui explique que j&#8217;ai encore un peu le vertige devant l&#8217;&#233;cran
. 
Tout d&#8217;abord, il est superbe. M&#234;me si je regrette un peu le blanc (couleur qui sied si bien &#224; Apple), l&#8217;iMac n&#8217;a vraiment pas &#224; rougir de sa nouvelle robe alu.

Le clavier est g&#233;nial. Tr&#232;s beau, on s&#8217;y fait tr&#232;s vite. Rien &#224; dire &#224; dessus. Pour le moment je ne rencontre aucun bug particulier.

&#199;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit plusieurs fois et je confirme, l&#8217;iMac est incroyablement silencieux!
Peut-&#234;tre chauffe-t-il un peu, mais je n&#8217;ai aucun point de comparaison, la temp&#233;rature GPU ne semble pas d&#233;passer les 55&#176;.

Pour ce qui est de l&#8217;&#233;cran brillant. &#201;teint, c&#8217;est quasiment un miroir, aucune surprise l&#224; dedans. Allum&#233;, il n&#8217;y a aucun probl&#232;me. &#201;videmment si on reste devant un iMac sans appli ouverte et avec un fond d&#8217;&#233;cran sombre on risque bien de se voir dedans. Pour plus de confort j&#8217;ai mis un fond d&#8217;&#233;cran assez sombre car le soir la luminosit&#233; du mac fatigue vite les yeux, mais en travaillant avec les diff&#233;rentes applis il n&#8217;y a aucun probl&#232;me.
Et mon mac est plac&#233; perpendiculairement &#224; une fen&#234;tre (d&#8217;accord il fait pas tr&#232;s beau depuis hier mais bon ).
J&#8217;ai envie de dire que pour ne pas voir les &#233;ventuels reflets il suffit de se mettre au travail.

Sinon une frayeur, avec l&#8217;apparition hier de bu&#233;e sur la vitre, en bas &#224; droite, apr&#232;s un peu moins d&#8217;une heure d&#8217;utilisation. Celle-ci a fini par dispara&#238;tre totalement dans les 10 petites minutes qui ont suivi l&#8217;extinction du mac. Ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n&#8217;est pas r&#233;apparu depuis.
Affaire &#224; suivre.

Au niveau des performances je ne sais pas quoi dire car je ne suis vraiment pas sp&#233;cialiste. D&#8217;autant plus que je n&#8217;ai rien fait de vraiment extraordinaire &#224; part transf&#233;rer des donn&#233;es via usb.
Et puis je n'ai pas encore rajout&#233; de m&#233;moire... Je pense qu'une barette de 2Go devrait amplement suffire.


----------



## Samus (19 Août 2007)

Voilà qui est interessant ! 
Ce silence m'épate beaucoup ! j'ai hate de tester ça moi même ! (parce que  mon Alubook déclenche un peu vite ses ventilos à mon gout... (n'est ce pas, Gallagher ?  )

Au fait, tu confirmes n'avoir rien trouvé concernant un éventuel bon d'achat pour Leopard ?

En tout cas merci !


----------



## Dan le breton (19 Août 2007)

Bonsoir, 
A gallagher je souhaite acheter le 24 mais je n'ai rien trouvé au sujet de la memoire combien de banc disponible ? et faut-il mettre par paire ou bien peut -on rajouter par 1go ? est-ce facile d'acces? aucune photo sur les sites ne fait mention 
merci de me donner des details
J'hesite avec le rachat d'un mac pro 2*2,66 mais a lire les tests cela ne me parait pas beaucoup plus rapide peut etre effectivement la carte graphique mais je tiendrai aussi a savoir si Final cut studio et notamment Motion marche correctement? je sais que le mac vient de vous arriver alors j'attendrai un peu que vous ayez pris votreplaisir avant de passer au tests serieux, sinon le prix me ferait economise pres de 600 cela vaut la peine
A Plus kenavo


----------



## Samus (19 Août 2007)

Il me semble que dans le forum "switchs et conseils d'achats" quelqu'un à essayé Motion avec son nouvel imac (un 20 pouces je crois) et dit que ça fonctionne très bien...


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Août 2007)

Nivek a dit:


> Bonjour, tout le monde
> 
> suite à mon acahat d'hier voici quelques impressions :
> - perso je suis conquis par le design
> ...




Maintenant qu'on peut mettre Windaube, vous pensez qu'on peut jouer à des jeux sur Windaube ou toujours pas ?

Counter Strike , Age of Empire 2 , Unreal Tournament , les autres FPS à la mode ?????


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Août 2007)

Encore un heureux ^^ , et moi &#231;a me conforte dans l'id&#233;e de m'en prendre un 

Mais pourquoi tout le monde prend un 24" T__T, tout le monde est riche ici , o&#249; sont les &#233;tudiants qui sont pauvres comme moi  


Ouais pour la suite Final Cut CS3 ca pourrait &#234;tre int&#233;ressant de savoir 


Je suis &#233;galement tr&#232;s tr&#232; str&#232;s content que ce nouvel iMac est gard&#233; ce silence l&#233;gendaire ca rle mien est aussi silencieux qu'une rivi&#232;re suivant son cours  (que c'est beau :love


----------



## Gallagher (20 Août 2007)

Plusieurs réponses...
C'est vrai que le silence est impressionnant, il ne fait absolument aucun bruit. TU as raison Samus, comparé aux alubooks qui chauffent et ventilent à tout va c'est un autre monde.

Non aucun bon pour Léopard! Mais je n'y croyais pas trop de toute façon. Je me souviens qu'au moment du passage à panther il avait été possible d'avoir la mise à jour pour seulement 30 si le mac avait été acheté dans les 15 ou 30 derniers jours, je ne me souviens plus. Mais là quoi qu'il arrive je ne serais éligible pour rien.

Pour la mémoire, à ce que j'ai lu, il y a 2 emplacements. La barette fournie est de 1Go ce qui signifie qu'il reste un slot libre. À priori c'est facile d'accès, juste une vis à dévisser en bas du mac (ou en dessous si vous préférez). Pour l'instant je ne suis pas allé fouiller, je verrais le mois prochain pour l'achat de mémoire parce que là je suis un peu fauché.

Pour Hi mac in touch... je ne suis malheureusement pas riche :rose: , mais j'ai quitté le monde des études il y a tout juste un an et ça fait du bien de pouvoir économiser pour se payer une telle bête. C'est vrai que le 20' aurait amplement suffi à mon utilisation, mais je bavais sur le 24' depuis tellement longtemps. Je me suis dit que si je ne prenais pas le max je le regretterais après...


----------



## lovell (20 Août 2007)

Bien-sûr que tu peux. En ce moment, je me refais pour la énième fois Max Payne 2.


----------



## Orphanis (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 


J'ai longuement hésité entre les trois modèles d'Imac. 

Travaillant beaucoup sur l'imac (pour les films, j'utilise la télé) j'ai vite éliminé le 24" pour une raison de taille car n'ayant pas de recul suffisant pour l'utiliser dans d'excellentes conditions son atout majeur risquait de se transformer en handicap. 


Me restait alors le choix entre les deux configs du 20", j'ai fini par céder à l'entrée de gamme qui me parait être une bien meilleure affaire (la différence de proc est quasi-négligeable en utilisation "normal", de même, me semble-t-il pour les cartes graphiques). 

Lors de la présentation des bécanes, je les avaient trouvées vraiment très laides, mais les voir en vrai à côté des anciens modéles à la fnac, m'a fait complétement changer d'avis. Le nouvel Imac est vraiment fin et joli. 

Pour ma part l'écran est quasiment-encastré dans la niche de mon bureau, donc, je ne peux pas vraiment dire que je souffre de l'effet mirroir. Ce dernier existe, mais sincérement une fois que l'on est concentré sur ce que l'on fait on l'oublie complétement (c'est à relativiser parce que je ne suis pas graphiste).  

Je n'ai pas fait de tests poussés de la machine, mais par rapport à mon Macbook Pro 1,83 Core Duo, Iphoto réagit un peu plus vite (peut-être est-ce dû à la version d'Iphoto?). 

Pour Ilife 8, je suis un peu déçu, bien qu'Iphoto ait gagné en fonctionnalités differses, il a beaucou perdu en termes d'ergonomie (renommer le premier événement relève de l'exploit titanesque, pour effacer une photo il faut passer par le clavier...etc.) 

Voilà si quelqu'un a des question a posé sur cette machine, qu'il n'hésite pas. Pour les photos j'attends de récuperer mon apn. 

Ps: Comment on fait pour baisser toutes les fenètres avec le nouveau clavier ? Et changer le fond d'écran dans Iphoto.

Cordialement


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2007)

Je suis en train récupérer mes données sur mon nouveau iMac 24 2,8 Ghz, il est magnifique. 
L'écran est superbe et je n'ai pas de reflet ! C'est PARFAIT ! 
Quand j'aurais fini, je testerais le travail sur mes photos.


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Bien-sûr que tu peux. En ce moment, je me refais pour la énième fois Max Payne 2.




Ah oui ? Parce que j'ai un pote qui m'a dit qu'il était difficile d'y jouer car les pilotes sont à chier, pour la carte graphique et aussi le Windows du MAC était pas super.

Mais je n'arrive pas à toruver le témoignage du milieu entre ceux qui disent oui on peux et d'autres non on peux pas. Je cherche pas à mettre les graphismes à fond (après si je peux c'ets cool, mais sinon tant pis ...), et aussi je ne pense pas que je jouerais aux tout nouveaux jeux.

Je cherche juste un jeu potentiellement beau et *SURTOUT SURTOUT, qu'il ne rame pas.*


Foguenne a dit:


> Je suis en train récupérer mes données sur mon nouveau iMac 24 2,8 Ghz, il est magnifique.
> L'écran est superbe et je n'ai pas de reflet ! C'est PARFAIT !
> Quand j'aurais fini, je testerais le travail sur mes photos.



La claaaaaaaaaasse, je t'envie T__T. Vous me donnez trop envie avec votre 24 " T__T


----------



## lovell (20 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ah oui ? Parce que j'ai un pote qui m'a dit qu'il &#233;tait difficile d'y jouer car les pilotes sont &#224; chier, pour la carte graphique et aussi le Windows du MAC &#233;tait pas super.
> 
> Mais je n'arrive pas &#224; toruver le t&#233;moignage du milieu entre ceux qui disent oui on peux et d'autres non on peux pas. Je cherche pas &#224; mettre les graphismes &#224; fond (apr&#232;s si je peux c'ets cool, mais sinon tant pis ...), et aussi je ne pense pas que je jouerais aux tout nouveaux jeux.
> 
> ...



Sur Xp y'a pas de probs de drivers, ils sont tous WHQL alors je comprends pas comment tes potes auraient des probl&#232;mes, c'est bizarre. 

Maintenant, m&#234;me avec Boot-Camp ou parallels, la majorit&#233; des probs sur les jeux vient du fait que les CG par d&#233;faut dans les Mac ne permettent pas de pousser un jeu r&#233;cent, j'entends (Colin Dirt, R6 Vegas, ou genre BioShock) &#224; fond et &#224; 60 FPS.

Mais des jeux comme Doom 3 (si t'as une nVidia) ou HL2 (si t'as une ATI) tournent tr&#232;s bien. Mon Max Payne 2, qui date je sais, mais qui reste bien joli, tourne &#224; fond sans aucune saccade. Pareil pour mon SC : Chaos Theory. En revanche, mon Colin Dirt se tra&#238;ne &#224; mort.


----------



## pht (21 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Merci pour ces premiers retours d'exp&#233;rience !
> Je me suis d&#233;cid&#233;e, je vais l'acheter.  un 24", 2 voire 4 go de RAM, dd *750 Go*, bref, la b&#234;te pouss&#233;e au max.... en octobre.



Tu peux monter jusqu'&#224; 1 To, si tu veux poussez le vice au max&#8230;


----------



## lovell (21 Août 2007)

pht a dit:


> Tu peux monter jusqu'à 1 To, si tu veux poussez le vice au max



Sans oublier le Core 2 Extreme.


----------



## Macounette (21 Août 2007)

C'est mon compte en banque qui vous dit merci.


----------



## samoussa (21 Août 2007)

bon, mon mien (24" DD 500go) est arrivé  mais moi je ne suis pas chez moi pour cause de vacances intempestives :love::love::love: La vie est dure je vous le dis


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2007)

Je viens de tester le travail sur mes photos, c'est vraiment une chouette machine pour ça. 
L'écran est très bien. Question puissance c'est parfait aussi. 
Bref, je ne suis pas déçu, c'est encore mieux que je ne l'espérais.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2007)

Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc bizarre.
Le téléchargement est beaucoip plus lent avec le nouveau iMac, +- 35 Ko/sec, avec l'ancien + de 300 Ko/sec pour télécharger Skype par exemple.
Je surfe via une borne airport Express.
Est-ce du à la nouvelle norme du Wifi de l'iMac ? (n ? )
Comment la changer ?

Merci.


----------



## Goli (21 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Tiens je viens de remarquer un truc bizarre.
> Le téléchargement est beaucoip plus lent avec le nouveau iMac, +- 35 Ko/sec, avec l'ancien + de 300 Ko/sec pour télécharger Skype par exemple.
> Je surfe via une borne airport Express.
> Est-ce du à la nouvelle norme du Wifi de l'iMac ? (n ? )
> ...



ton IP n'est-il pas changé ? Je suis sûr qui si


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> ton IP n'est-il pas changé ? Je suis sûr qui si



Problème réglé. 
J'ai fait une mise à jour de borne airport et ça roule.


----------



## le baron du 31 (21 Août 2007)

eh j'ai juste une petite question a poser:
vous pensez que le modele a 1200 E suffit pour faire tourner aperture(carte graphique)sachant que je lui rajouterais 4 GB de ram.


merci d'avance


----------



## Adri42 (22 Août 2007)

Et bien vivement que mon père achète son nouveaux mac mais j'ai tout de même un profond regret...
J'aurais vista avec un imac 20 2,4 et mon rêve entant que gamer sera le grand Age of conan... Mais tout le monde dit que la carte graphique des nouveaux mac est nul bien qu'elle fait directX 10.

Je n'y connais rien en informatique mais pour ceux qui voit l'allure du jeu vous pouvez me certifier que jamais je pourrais faire tourner AoC...

C'est trop horrible ...


----------



## lovell (22 Août 2007)

Adri42 a dit:


> Et bien vivement que mon p&#232;re ach&#232;te son nouveaux mac mais j'ai tout de m&#234;me un profond regret...
> J'aurais vista avec un imac 20 2,4 et mon r&#234;ve entant que gamer sera le grand Age of conan... Mais tout le monde dit que la carte graphique des nouveaux mac est nul bien qu'elle fait directX 10.
> 
> Je n'y connais rien en informatique mais pour ceux qui voit l'allure du jeu vous pouvez me certifier que jamais je pourrais faire tourner AoC...
> ...



*Configuration recommand&#233;e pour jouer &#224; Age of Conan :
Windows Vista 32 bits
Processeur Core 2 Duo E6600 ou &#233;quivalent
2 Go de RAM
Carte vid&#233;o &#224; m&#233;moire RAM de 256 Mo compatible avec Direct3D et pilote compatible avec DirectX 9.0c / DX 10
3 Go d'espace disque libre
Carte son compatible DirectSound
Lecteur de disque DVD*

M&#234;me si la Radeon HD 2600 Pro reste une carte &#224; 90 &#8364;, tu pourras bien-entendu faire tourner AoC sur ton Mac dans des conditions d&#233;centes. Maintenant vu les Pipes d'instructions et les fr&#233;quences de la carte, le faire tourner avec tous les d&#233;tails &#224; fond, en 1280x1024, j'en doute. Un jeu comme AoC (sortie en 2008) reste un jeu riche en effets graphiques derniers cris.

Quand &#224; DX 10, oubliez &#231;a, les jeux qui l'exploiteront mettront les HD 2600 Pro &#224; genoux sans concession. Le fait que cette carte g&#232;re la derni&#232;re version de DirtectX reste du Marketing.

Faut bien assimiler la provenance de la CG :
9600 pro - X600 pro - X1600 pro et *HD 2600 Pro*  En gros carte tr&#232;s moyenne.

Les vraies cartes de Gamers, c'est dans les gammes 2900 (XT) chez ATI et 8800 (GTX) chez Nvidia. 



le baron du 31 a dit:


> eh j'ai juste une petite question a poser:
> vous pensez que le modele a 1200 E suffit pour faire tourner aperture(carte graphique)sachant que je lui rajouterais 4 GB de ram.
> 
> 
> merci d'avance



Mon MacBook avec sa GMA 950 et 2 Go de Ram fait tourner Aperture sans aucun probl&#232;me, alors ton iMac avec ses 4 Go c'est de la rigolade.


----------



## Newimacvero (22 Août 2007)

Et voilà, la bête est commandée (20 pouces en 2.4). Sur le site, quant au suivi de la commande je peux lire : 

Délai estimé d'expédition: 29 Aou, 2007 - 31 Aou, 2007 
Délai estimé de livraison: 06 Sep, 2007 - 11 Sep, 2007 

Ca fait long quand même s'il n'arrive que vers le 10/09 !

Mais bon !

Bon aprèm à tous.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Problème réglé.
> J'ai fait une mise à jour de borne airport et ça roule.



Le problème persiste.


----------



## ptiju (22 Août 2007)

et bien je vais en rajouter une couche !!
mon nouvel imac 24" est muet comme une carpe !! ça me change de mon macbook 
je fais principalement de la photo avec, et bien l'écran est assez fidèle, pas de panique avec le glossy.
Ce qui est dérangeant c'est la luminosité, la nuit ça explose les yeux; meme au mini...
A+


----------



## lovell (23 Août 2007)

ptiju a dit:


> et bien je vais en rajouter une couche !!
> mon nouvel imac 24" est muet comme une carpe !! ça me change de mon macbook
> je fais principalement de la photo avec, et bien l'écran est assez fidèle, pas de panique avec le glossy.
> Ce qui est dérangeant c'est la luminosité, la nuit ça explose les yeux; meme au mini...
> A+



Tu peux calibrer ton écran avec Color Sync.


----------



## Goli (23 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le problème persiste.


je ne sais toi, mais moi mon addresse IP interne a changé avec le nouvel iMac. 
Etant au début 192/.../1.2 , elle a passé d'abord à 192/.../1.101 ; et maintenant à 192/.../1.100 !!
Récupère cette IP dans préférences système/partage, et redirectionne le port dans le routeur; ça doit aller


----------



## angealexiel (23 Août 2007)

ca y est apres toutes mes galere , et apres 5 mois qu'apple a capturer mon imac blanc 24 pouces, J'ai enfin recu le nouveau en compensation ya une heure, 

je suis en train de reinstaller tiger et mes autres OS .. ( au passage le premier dvd de tiger s'installe en 15 min.. avant c'etait plus du double...)

MAGNIFIQUE... le clavier deja, plus compact et classe quil ny parait. 
et l'imac est vraiment beaucoup plus beau que l'ancien modele que j'aimais bien, mais le nouveau a cot&#233; du 20 pouces blanc, fait un peu passer l'ancien pour un modele assez obsolete et plus enfantin... 

la finition est exemplaire , meilleure que sur les anciens, pas de bruit du TOUT, meme le DVD est bien plus silencieux, L'ecran est glossy , mais allum&#233; cela ne pose aucun soucis, en condition d'eclairage normal , mais quest ce que les couleurs p&#233;tent, vraiment, je vous conseille de le tester en vrai, car il ma pas convaincu lors de la keynote ou en photo , mais la je suis sous le charme ...

Je ferai une review sur youtube je pense, ou par ecrit apres quelques jour d'utilisation.

( j'insere le deuxieme DVD, install en 10 minutes, ( comme leopard celui la s'installe en moins de 30 minutes,) alors qu'avant ca mettait une bonne heure, ils ont changer aussi le lecteur DVD???) 

Merci apple , d'avoir tenu ta promesse, ils m'ont effectivement mis les 4 go de ram, le core 2 extreme , 750 Go HDD, et Iwork, je viens de recevoir l'avis d'expedition d'autre chose, ce n'est pas precis&#233;, mais cela doit etre le clavier sans fil quil m'offrait aussi ) ....

vraiment avec tout ca, je peut dire que je suis gat&#233;, et que plus jamais je n'acheterai de VAIO, (meme si niveau pc , c'est mes prefer&#233;s) 

Je suis devenu un Grand fan d'apple et de ses produit, meme si l'imac 24 pouces, ma lach&#233; au bout dun mois( l'ancien du mois de mars , lol ) , et que le MBP santa rosa, a ce blem d'ecran d&#233;lav&#233;, ya plus qua retelephoner a apple care, pour que on lance l'echange du MBP ...

 apres mes galeres devrait etre finit... enfin , vraiment je croise les doigt, car meme si j'aime tout chez apple, faut dire , que niveau fiabilit&#233;, jai pas eu de chance du tout... 

bref un seul conseil, essayer le, et vous l'adopterez 

seul gros default a mon avis, malgres quil gere le HDCP pour le standart bluray , il na pas de prise HDMI, ca passera par DVI... et ma t&#233;l&#233; a deux prise HDMI mais pas de DVI...erf, encore un adaptateur a acheter...^^

2eme PS : Pas de bu&#233;e sur le mien, mais ca me paraitrait normal si il y en aurait eu, cela devrait s'etomper, et ne plus revenir, et sur la carte graphique, bah elle est bien en fait, car quand on voit quon arrive a faire tourner bioshock qui est le plus beau jeu du moment dessus, je sais pas si mon ancienne 7600 GT aurait pu..lol, elle aurait explos&#233; je pense... Mdrrr


----------



## link93300 (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Je souhaite m'acheter un iMac 24" mais a ce que j'ai pu comprendre dans ce post, la GFX de l'imac 24" tout blanc est meilleur que le 24" alu est-ce vrai ? 

Merci


----------



## pht (23 Août 2007)

Pas meilleure mais pas exceptionnellement puls rapide.


----------



## link93300 (23 Août 2007)

Niveau jeux je ne suis pas compliquer il me faut un imac qui fasse tourner cs 1.6, battlefield 2, et world of warcraft, le nouvel imac fait-il tourné ses jeux ? La HD 2600 pro est-elle equivalente a une 7600 gt des ancien imac ? 

La HD2600 pro est-elle plus puissante qu'une x800 pro? si oui alors elle fera tourné ses jeux a fond.

Merci


----------



## lovell (23 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> La HD2600 pro est-elle plus puissante qu'une x800 pro? si oui alors elle fera tourné ses jeux a fond.
> 
> Merci



Dans le détails, la X800 Pro est surpérieure sur les unités de traitement (Pixel pipes notamment) ainsi que sur le Bit-rate de la mémoire (29,5 Go/s contre 11,9 Go/s) mais la HD 2600 Pro est plus rapide en fréquence du core.

Faut pas oublier que la X800 Pro n'était pas une carte d'entrée de gamme comme la 2600 , elle était bien plus chère, 500  pratiquement, c'est du Haut de gamme. C'est pour ça que sur le papier, la carte des iMac alu arrive difficilement à la hauteur de la vieille X800 Pro.

Sinon, la 7300 GT ou la 7600 GT des iMac blancs est meilleure que la HD 2600 Pro sur le DirectX, c'est la force d'nVidia, proposer des cartes vraiment pas chères et très performantes (relativement au prix bien-sûr), et là-dessus, ATI est vraiment loin derrière.

Sur les prochains jeux, faut voir, mais sur cette génération, la 7600 GT 256 Mo par exemple, est devant la 2600 Pro.


----------



## lovell (23 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> ( j'insere le deuxieme DVD, install en 10 minutes, ( comme leopard celui la s'installe en moins de 30 minutes,) alors qu'avant ca mettait une bonne heure, ils ont changer aussi le lecteur DVD???)
> 
> 2eme PS : Pas de bu&#233;e sur le mien, mais ca me paraitrait normal si il y en aurait eu, cela devrait s'etomper, et ne plus revenir, et sur la carte graphique, bah elle est bien en fait, car quand on voit quon arrive a faire tourner bioshock qui est le plus beau jeu du moment dessus, je sais pas si mon ancienne 7600 GT aurait pu..lol, elle aurait explos&#233; je pense... Mdrrr



Euuuuh j'ai un iMac 24" blanc et jamais de la vie je mets une heure pour installer Tiger...Si je mets 30 minutes c'est d&#233;j&#224; qu'il y a une probl&#232;me. Quand on voit que Windows ne s'installe d&#233;j&#224; pas en une heure, m&#234;me sur une carcasse, c'est pas Mac OS qui va le faire, en plus sur un Mac. 

Ensuite, je doute fort que tu fasses tourner BioShock en conditions d&#233;centes rien qu'en 1280x1024, et ce, tous d&#233;tails &#224; fond. J'ai une 7800 GTX et 2 Go de Ram dans mon PC, et &#231;a sautille de temps en temps quand &#231;a p&#232;te dans le jeu. Donc, avec une 2600 Pro je doute que tu puisses l'appr&#233;cier. 



angealexiel a dit:


> Merci apple , d'avoir tenu ta promesse, ils m'ont effectivement mis les 4 go de ram, le core 2 extreme , 750 Go HDD, et Iwork, je viens de recevoir l'avis d'expedition d'autre chose, ce n'est pas precis&#233;, mais cela doit etre le clavier sans fil quil m'offrait aussi ) ....



Quant &#224; ton histoire d'Apple qui te d&#233;dommage du retard de ton ancien iMac en te filant leur b&#233;cance Ultra haut de gamme qui revient &#224; 3200 &#8364; selon le matos que tu d&#233;cris (4 Go, 750 dd, iwork toussa) + des accessoires... J'y crois moyen. Enfin, pour v&#233;rifier tout &#231;a, j'attends la review de Youtube avec bioshock et tout.


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Dans le d&#233;tails, la X800 Pro est surp&#233;rieure sur les unit&#233;s de traitement (Pixel pipes notamment) ainsi que sur le Bit-rate de la m&#233;moire (29,5 Go/s contre 11,9 Go/s) mais la HD 2600 Pro est plus rapide en fr&#233;quence du core.
> 
> Faut pas oublier que la X800 Pro n'&#233;tait pas une carte d'entr&#233;e de gamme comme la 2600 , elle &#233;tait bien plus ch&#232;re, 500 &#8364; pratiquement, c'est du Haut de gamme. C'est pour &#231;a que sur le papier, la carte des iMac alu arrive difficilement &#224; la hauteur de la vieille X800 Pro.
> 
> ...


 
Malheuresement il n'y a plus de iMac 24" avec une 7600 GT que du 7300 gt donc entre un imac 24" avec une 7300 gt a 128 mo et le nouvel iMac avec la HD 2600 pro a 256 mo, je prend quoi ? (je touche le imac blanc a 1500 euros et le nouvelle imac a 1610 euros)

Merci

Edit: J'ai un PC portable avec un turion 64 a 1.6 ghz avec 1 go DDR2 et une 7600 go a 256 mo non partag&#233;, la HD2600 pro, est elle plus puissante que cette 7600 go ?


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Malheuresement il n'y a plus de iMac 24" avec une 7600 GT que du 7300 gt donc entre un imac 24" avec une 7300 gt a 128 mo et le nouvel iMac avec la HD 2600 pro a 256 mo, je prend quoi ? (je touche le imac blanc a 1500 euros et le nouvelle imac a 1610 euros)
> 
> Merci
> 
> Edit: J'ai un PC portable avec un turion 64 a 1.6 ghz avec 1 go DDR2 et une 7600 go a 256 mo non partag&#233;, la HD2600 pro, est elle plus puissante que cette 7600 go ?



Apr&#232;s &#231;a d&#233;pend de toi. Moi, par exemple, j'ai achet&#233; le iMac 24" blanc 2 jours apr&#232;s la sortie du nouveau. Pourquoi ? Simplement parce que je trouve le Design Blanc magnifique, pour moi, avec le Tournesol, c'est le plus beau que Jonathan Ive ait fait. Je l'ai eu pour 1500 &#8364;.

Maintenant toi, si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res le Design Alu et des performances meilleures, prends-toi le nouveau. Moi c'est un choix que j'ai fait, totalement subjectif . Je vais pas te mentir non plus, la Radeon HD avec 256 Mo reste un meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix qu'une 7300 GT avec 128 Mo, et bien plus qu'une 7600 Go.


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

J'aurai du etre plus détaillé dans mes messages, j'aurai du directement le comparer à mon portable  donc si la HD2600 pro est largement superieur a une 7600 go, ce mac est fait pour moi car BF2 je joue tout au minimum en 1024, cs 1.6 pareil en 640x480 il y a que wow ou il est presque a fond et sa marche super bien sur ma 7600 go  pour le design je vais demain aprem à la fnac car je suis aussi fan du coté alu que du blanc genre ipod ou PSP.


----------



## Goli (24 Août 2007)

Dans son test de ce nouvel iMac, MacG&#233; parle de _r&#233;&#233;talonner l&#8217;&#233;cran en employant le mode expert_
Je voudrais le faire moi's aussi !!! Comment dois-je m'y prendre, silvouspla&#238;t ?


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Dans son test de ce nouvel iMac, MacGé parle de _réétalonner lécran en employant le mode expert_
> Je voudrais le faire moi's aussi !!! Comment dois-je m'y prendre, silvousplaît ?



Tu vas dans "*préférences*", puis dans "*moniteurs*".
Tu as un onglet "*couleurs*", puis une touche "*étalonner*".

Une fois l'utilitaire "ColorSync" ouvert, tu as une case à cocher en bas, "mode expert".

Ensuite tu te laisses guider.


----------



## Goli (24 Août 2007)

merci *lovell* 
ps. j'ai un peu joué avec, ça m'a pas plu, je suis revenu à étalonnage standard qui me conient mieux; comme quoi...


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Après ça dépend de toi. Moi, par exemple, j'ai acheté le iMac 24" blanc 2 jours après la sortie du nouveau. Pourquoi ? Simplement parce que je trouve le Design Blanc magnifique, pour moi, avec le Tournesol, c'est le plus beau que Jonathan Ive ait fait. Je l'ai eu pour 1500 .
> 
> Maintenant toi, si tu préfères le Design Alu et des performances meilleures, prends-toi le nouveau. Moi c'est un choix que j'ai fait, totalement subjectif . Je vais pas te mentir non plus, la Radeon HD avec 256 Mo reste un meilleur rapport qualité/prix qu'une 7300 GT avec 128 Mo, et bien plus qu'une 7600 Go.


 
Derniere petite question  , la HD2600 pro, est-elle plus puissante ou egale a une x1600 ? car avec une x1600 sur youtube il y a des video de quake 4, fear, stalker, wow, farcry, bf2 etc....


----------



## angealexiel (24 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Euuuuh j'ai un iMac 24" blanc et jamais de la vie je mets une heure pour installer Tiger...Si je mets 30 minutes c'est d&#233;j&#224; qu'il y a une probl&#232;me. Quand on voit que Windows ne s'installe d&#233;j&#224; pas en une heure, m&#234;me sur une carcasse, c'est pas Mac OS qui va le faire, en plus sur un Mac.
> 
> Ensuite, je doute fort que tu fasses tourner BioShock en conditions d&#233;centes rien qu'en 1280x1024, et ce, tous d&#233;tails &#224; fond. J'ai une 7800 GTX et 2 Go de Ram dans mon PC, et &#231;a sautille de temps en temps quand &#231;a p&#232;te dans le jeu. Donc, avec une 2600 Pro je doute que tu puisses l'appr&#233;cier.
> 
> ...



bah honetement moi aussi jai du mal a le croire, meme encore, mais d'un autre cot&#233; c'est un peu normal, il m'ont priv&#233; de mon imac pendant 5 mois et donc d'un autre cot&#233; c'est normal quil me dedomage je trouve , c'est vrai que du cot&#233; acheteur ca fait pour 1000 euros de bonus, mais de leur cot&#233; et vu le prix de la ram, ca leur coute deux fois moins cher ... mais je peut te confirme que c'est vrai... et puis sans oublier mon MBP avec lequel jai des problemes..

Edit pour les joueurs de WoW :  wow tourne evidemment a fond en full HD 1920/1200 , avec tout a fond, mais si apres le choix de perso vous etes en plein ecran, ca plante, il faut faire un hard reset pour eteindre le mac, le seul moyen que jai trouv&#233; et de le lancer en fenetre et ensuite apres le chargement de le remettre en plein ecran, 

Pour bioshock, m'en fout des perf sur l'imac car jai des consoles , je disait ca car jai vu une video sur youtube et et le jeu avait l'air aussi beau que sur 360.. alors dire que cette CG est pourrie... moyenne je veut bien , mais largement suffisante pour tous, sauf les gamers.


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Derniere petite question  , la HD2600 pro, est-elle plus puissante ou egale a une x1600 ? car avec une x1600 sur youtube il y a des video de quake 4, fear, stalker, wow, farcry, bf2 etc....



La Radeon HD 2600 Pro est l'évolution logique de la X1600. Donc oui, n'aies pas peur, elle est plus puissante qu'elle. D'ailleurs, pour les jeux que tu cites, tu n'as pas à t'inquiéter, sauf peut-être pour STALKER qui est quand même bien gourmand.

C'est des jeux comme BioShock qui mettent à genoux la carte.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Edit pour les joueurs de WoW :  wow tourne evidemment a fond en full HD 1920/1200 , avec tout a fond, mais si apres le choix de perso vous etes en plein ecran, ca plante, il faut faire un hard reset pour eteindre le mac, le seul moyen que jai trouvé et de le lancer en fenetre et ensuite apres le chargement de le remettre en plein ecran,



Est-ce que tu mets aussi l'anticrénage à fond ?


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

Ok merci beaucoup j'ai vu les deux modele a la fnac, et je trouve que celui en alu est bien plus beau, donc je vais me jeter sur un 24" , sinon stalker a l'air de super bien marcher: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNqD72gdKkE.

Pour wow perso, je le tourne a fond sur mon Pc portable, turion 64 1.6 ghz, 1 go ddr2, 7600 go  ah shatra sa ram un tout petit peux


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> Pour bioshock, m'en fout des perf sur l'imac car jai des consoles , je disait ca car jai vu une video sur youtube et et le jeu avait l'air aussi beau que sur 360.. alors dire que cette CG est pourrie... moyenne je veut bien , mais largement suffisante pour tous, sauf les gamers.



Oui, il peut tourner, mais avec une Radeon 2600 Pro, y'a pas de miracle, le 1280x1024 avec tout &#224; fond c'est nada, c'est du 10 FPS.

La X360 poss&#232;de un GPU inexistant sur PC, avec une archi de 48 unit&#233;s Pixel et shader pipes unifi&#233;s qui b&#233;n&#233;ficie des 512 Mo de Ram (partag&#233;s avec le CPU) et 10 Mo d'EDRAM pour conserver une fluidit&#233; en HD, et la carte compte quelques 300 millions de transistors. A titre d'info, une 2600 Pro c'est une 8 Unit&#233;s Pixel et 4 de Shader, avec un peu plus de 180 Millions de transistors. 

Donc oui, la Radeon HD 2600 Pro est correcte pour des jeux r&#233;cents, mais pour des jeux &#224; venir comme BioShock, mieux vaut ne pas esp&#233;rer obtenir quelque chose de jouable. 



link93300 a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup j'ai vu les deux modele a la fnac, et je trouve que celui en alu est bien plus beau, donc je vais me jeter sur un 24" , sinon stalker a l'air de super bien marcher: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNqD72gdKkE.



Le mec qui a fait la vid&#233;o joue en 1024x768, d&#233;tails moyens. Mais bon &#231;a tourne correctement.


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

Voici une video de bioshock en high level en 1920*1200 il a l'air de super bien tourner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-f5KsGsBFE

Quake 4 a fond http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LfPri3SE84


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Voici une video de bioshock en high level en 1920*1200 il a l'air de super bien tourner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-f5KsGsBFE
> 
> Quake 4 a fond http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LfPri3SE84



avec une 2600 Pro et 1 Go de Ram ? J'ai du mal à y croire. Mon PC sautille en 1600 x 1200...


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

Je ne l'invente pas lol regarde la video c'est le dernier iMac et il a la config a 1750 euros.


----------



## samoussa (24 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> avec une 2600 Pro et 1 Go de Ram ? J'ai du mal à y croire. Mon PC sautille en 1600 x 1200...



c'est donc ça ton problème...


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

une autre video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaeTgNTAT1o, oblivion, guildwars et HL2


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est donc ça ton problème...



 Non Non, rassure toi. C'est juste que, aussi optimisé soit-il, BioShock en 1920x1200, Full Details, avec 2600 Pro et 1 Go, c'est juste louche (et je dis louche pour pas dire impossible).


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

Le mec le montre bien lol ptete qua la HD 2600 pro est sous estimé :love: je ferais moi meme le test quand j'aurai mon iMac


----------



## lovell (24 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Le mec le montre bien lol ptete qua la HD 2600 pro est sous estimé :love: je ferais moi meme le test quand j'aurai mon iMac



Le mec montre BioShock qui tourne. En aucun cas il montre ses réglages 

Enfin je serai heureux que tu nous fournisses ton propre Test, là on en aura le coeur Net.


----------



## link93300 (24 Août 2007)

Vu les graphisme a l'ecran et les reflet de partout a mon avis il y est assé pousser.

(monologue) - Alala courage encore un PC portable à vendre et à moi ce belle imac :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (25 Août 2007)

Ayé !

Reçu mon 24' BTO (500Go de disque dur) hier. Je lui ai installé 1 Go supplémentaire de RAM G.Skill et tout fonctionne à merveille.

Une jolie bête, qui chauffe pas mal au niveau du cadre alu (ça doit mieux dissiper la chaleur j'imagine).

L'écran est sympa : néanmoins, après un coup d'étalonnage à la Spyder ainsi que la diminution de la luminosité de moitié, il est nettement, nettement mieux ! :love: 

Seule déception (mais c'est hors sujet) : Vista, avec VMware .... ça râââââââme !!! 

Et pour finir, le clavier est vraiment très confortable à l'utilisation, après un "court" temps d'adaptation !

Bref, un Macuser heureux :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

Je dirais plutôt bonne nouvelle  , Vista rame , cela évitera qu'on nous oblige à utiliser cette merde sur notre MAC   :love:


----------



## David_b (25 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Mon PC sautille en 1600 x 1200...


Surement l'excitation


----------



## link93300 (25 Août 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Seule déception (mais c'est hors sujet) : Vista, avec VMware .... ça râââââââme !!!


 
Et sous bootcamp, sa rame ?


----------



## nicoplanet (25 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Et sous bootcamp, sa rame ?



Nope, pas du tout... Mais c'est ch...t de rebooter


----------



## link93300 (25 Août 2007)

As tu essayer parallels avec bootcamp? Puis Virtue Desktop pour le switch?

Voici ce que sa donne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf5EArv4Lck


----------



## Goli (25 Août 2007)

En effet, Vista sur Parallels ou Vmware Fusion, avec ou sans BootCamp, tournera toujours au ralenti. Parce que cet OS est lourd et gourmand. c'est tout. La seule mani&#232;re potable c'est de l'installer en vrai natif; &#224; l'aide de BootCamp ou m&#234;me direct... 
L'avantage de le r&#233;cup&#233;rer de Bootcamp sur Parallels, c'est qu'on ne resort plus le CD & toutes applis d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;es via BootCamp. 
ps. Fusion est un peu chiant mais utilise tr&#232;s peu de ressource par rapport &#224; Parallels !


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

Une photo de ma bête. 
En passant, cet iMac 24' m'a coûté 400 euros de moins que mon premier Mac, un iBook G3 600 Mhz, 14', 356 de ram et 20Go de DD.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

OOOh un gaucher de la souris  

Il fait vraiment très classe dans ta pièce , je veux le mien T__T


----------



## lovell (25 Août 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Une photo de ma b&#234;te.
> En passant, cet iMac 24' m'a co&#251;t&#233; 400 euros de moins que mon premier Mac, un iBook G3 600 Mhz, 14', 356 de ram et 20Go de DD.



Je suis all&#233; sur ton blog, tu as vraiment de superbes photos.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

Merci.


----------



## Hans Castorp (25 Août 2007)

Salut à tous, nouveau dans l'univers mac en général et sur ce forum en particulier, je suis à deux doigts de switcher (je me mets à la PAO par la mm occasion ). Mais j'ai deux questions auparavant:

1/ Vous pouvez me confirmer que l'écran de l'imac "24 est supérieur en qualité à celui du "20 et ses couleurs délavées? (je suis très tatillon sur l'écran, je considère que c'est vraiment l'élément le plus important de la config)

2/ La prochaine MaJ des Imacs ne doit pas s'attendre avant combien de temps selon vous? (bavoui, c'est l'éternelle angoisse du consommateur )


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

Perso je ne suis pas expert mis je vais esayé de répondre quand même 

1/ L'écran du 20" n'a de différent à ma connaissance que l'angle de vision (160° pour le 20" contre 178" pour le 24"), après si tu es seul sur ton Mac, cette comparaison ne s'applique pas à toi.

L'écran délavé du 20" s'étalonne bien et offre des couleurs proches du 24" une fois celui ci bien étalonné dans les préférences systèmes et son mode Expert  

2/ Il vient d'être mis à jour, donc je pense que tu peux l'acheter  , on est pas chez DELL ici


----------



## eTeks (25 Août 2007)

Dis-moi Foguenne, j'ai commandé la même machine que toi, c'est à dire un iMac 24' 2,8 GHz, et je me demandais si cette machine est aussi silencieuse que pour les autres configs ?...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

eTeks a dit:


> Dis-moi Foguenne, j'ai commandé la même machine que toi, c'est à dire un iMac 24' 2,8 GHz, et je me demandais si cette machine est aussi silencieuse que pour les autres configs ?...



Je ne sais pas pour les autres mais il est plus silencieux que mon iMac G5. 
Il est très silencieux. On entend, si la pièce est sans bruit un très léger soufflement, mais c'est très discret et dès qu'il y a un peu de bruit, de musique, etc.,.. on n'entend rien, un plaisir.
Tu verras tu va t'éclater avec cette machine.


----------



## akai01 (25 Août 2007)

Par contre une petite question (j'ai un 24')
lorsque vous modifiez la luminosité, vous entendez un bruit supplementaire ?

si je mets la luminosité a 0, j'ai le bruit
a 7 plus de bruit
et ca revient vers 9 jusqu'au max


bizarre


----------



## lovell (25 Août 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> Par contre une petite question (j'ai un 24')
> lorsque vous modifiez la luminosit&#233;, vous entendez un bruit supplementaire ?
> 
> si je mets la luminosit&#233; a 0, j'ai le bruit
> ...



Ca, c'est pas normal par contre. Tu me disais que t'avais pas de bruit &#224; 0, mais qu'en revanche t'en avais &#224; 7, je comprendrais encore... Mais l&#224;.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> Par contre une petite question (j'ai un 24')
> lorsque vous modifiez la luminosité, vous entendez un bruit supplementaire ?
> 
> si je mets la luminosité a 0, j'ai le bruit
> ...



Aucun changement chez moi.


----------



## akai01 (25 Août 2007)

Pareil pour moi
tres satisfait.

3 leger problemes.

1 - La luminisité : effectivement, meme a 0 c'est tres lumineux
2 - Le silence : Chez vous c'est TOTALEMENT silencieux ou vou entendez quand meme les ventilo. Pour ma part, Si la piece est silencieuse, j'entend quand meme l'Imac. Un ronfllement sourd. Normal ?
3 - Alors la c'est bizarre : lorsque je modifie la luminosité, j'entends un bruit supplementaire ? si je mets la luminosité à 0, j'ai le bruit, à 7 plus de bruit et ca revient vers 9 jusqu'au max

Voila

Si vous avez des reponses je suis preneur.


----------



## lovell (25 Août 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> 2 - Le silence : Chez vous c'est TOTALEMENT silencieux ou vou entendez quand meme les ventilo. Pour ma part, Si la piece est silencieuse, j'entend quand meme l'Imac. Un ronfllement sourd. Normal ?
> .



C'est normal. Ca a beau &#234;tre le nouvel iMac, le Core 2 Duo reste le m&#234;me et dissipe autant de chaleur qu'avant, donc c'est normal que t'entende un ptit bruit de ventilo, comme sur l'ancien.


----------



## samoussa (25 Août 2007)

comment vous dire...je vous écris de mon nouvel imac 24" et c'est ...un moment de pure bonheur !! ecran magnifique, aucun pixel mort, silence incroyable. Le pied total


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> comment vous dire...je vous &#233;cris de mon nouvel imac 24" et c'est ...un moment de pure bonheur !! ecran magnifique, aucun pixel mort, silence incroyable. Le pied total



:mouais:

C'est bien toi, Samoussa ?

T'es s&#251;r ? Pas de CG qui d&#233;conne ? Pas de r&#233;manence de l'&#233;cran ? Pas de ventilateurs qui s'affolent ? De iSight inutilisable ? En clair: pas un &#233;ni&#232;me ordi &#224; rapporter au SAV ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> C'est bien toi, Samoussa ?
> 
> T'es sûr ? Pas de CG qui déconne ? Pas de rémanence de l'écran ? Pas de ventilateurs qui s'affolent ? De iSight inutilisable ? En clair: pas un énième ordi à rapporter au SAV ?



Vade Retro divoli  et chuuuuttt...je goutte mon bonheur en faisant mes premiers imports photos


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2007)

Bon, ben je suis bien content pour toi.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

C'est quoi cette hitoire de bruit de luminosité ? O_O


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> C'est quoi cette hitoire de bruit de luminosit&#233; ? O_O



Certains sur l'ancien mod&#232;le 24" avaient un bruit lorsqu'il baissaient la luminosit&#233; (recherche?), ce n'est pas le cas sur les nouveaux mod&#232;les, question close.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; de te contredire  , c'est justement ce que lovell et akai01 viennent de dire, il ont le nouvel iMac et ils disent qu'ils ont le probl&#232;me du bruit de luminosit&#233;


----------



## link93300 (25 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Le mec montre BioShock qui tourne. En aucun cas il montre ses réglages
> 
> Enfin je serai heureux que tu nous fournisses ton propre Test, là on en aura le coeur Net.


 

Une petite dédicace pour toi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbY1kTP79vc

Il a refait une video et montre qui met presque tout a fond et en 1920*1200 !


----------



## akai01 (26 Août 2007)

> Certains sur l'ancien modèle 24" avaient un bruit lorsqu'il baissaient la luminosité (recherche?), ce n'est pas le cas sur les nouveaux modèles, question close.



ben non justement, pas clos
j'ai le nouveau iMac 24' et j'ai ce phenomene  :hein:


----------



## angealexiel (26 Août 2007)

lovell a relire tout tes post sur ce topic ;, je comprends , tu dois etre aigrit , ke t'en veut pas...

bref , pour les autres qui l'ont, avez vous le probleme des parasite blanc a l'ecran?? il faut mettre un wallpaper noir, pendant deux ou trois jours et cela apparait de temps en temps, moi il a ce probleme, et deux fois l'ecran s'est mis en noir d'un coup ,

 j'explique tout sur le topic parlant de ce soucis qui se troiuve au dessu de celui la, sachez que je delire pas, jai joint deux liens vers des topic sur apple.com parlant de ce probleme qui touche apparement tout les imacs, mais on ne peut pas voir ce soucis si on a un wallpaper tres clair, et si on ne joue pas a certains jeux.

PS pour Lovell :, j'avais l'ancien haut de gamme, avec 500 go HH, et 2 go ram, donc c'est tout a fait logique quil me file le haut de gamme , le seul cadeau est ce quil ont rajouter dessus, mais tu sais , les 2 go ram en plus, les 250 go de HDD, iwork et le clavier bluetooth 

valent bien les 5 MOIS ou mon imac est rest&#233; chez apple . ca te parait pas normal toi?? 
c'est sur que j'ai &#233;t&#233; etonner , car peu de boites ferait ca, mais apres tout c'est normal. 

puis je te confirme la CG est bien , bioshock tourne tres tres bien , WoW en full HD avec tout a fond ...

cette CG sera tres correcte sur mac... 

mais je croise les doigt que les problemes que je souleve dans l'autre topic plus en details puisse etre regl&#233; par une  mise a jour , dites moi, si vous constatez ce soucis , ce que vous en pensez, est ce passge au SAV ou echange obligatoire...??

 car moi j'en peut plus de tomber sur des machines a probleme.... jamais cel ne m'etais arriv&#233;, alors maintenant je doute serieusement de la qualit&#233; des machines apple... 3 machines neuve en 6 mois, 3 machines avec problemes....pfft, ca me desole car j'adore apple, les macs, et je ne veut pas revenir sur pc...

PS : ceux qui voudrait voir a quoi ressemble le soucis des parasites, installer shades, ca sert a baisser encore plus la luminosit&#233; du mac, et bien sur ces macs la, pendant quon baisse la luminosit&#233; , vous verrez de quoi je parle... moi ca fait ca, meme sans shades , par moment uniquement... ce serait bien que certains essaye sur leur imacs .
shades est un programme inoofensif est reconnu de nous tous ici, enfin je pense, ca ne peut pas venir de shades... vu que sans lui apres une reinstall du systeme ca le fait encore...


----------



## Elliotplane (26 Août 2007)

Faut quand même que j'y aille de mon petit post à la gloire d'Apple!!
J'ai été chercher mon nouvel iMac avant hier. J'ai pris le 20" 1go mat. J'ai beaucoup hésité mais l'écran de l'alu m'a fait peur, je suis très très vite gênée par des reflets donc bon, je me suis dit que l'ancien serait bien aussi!!

Ceci dit, je ne dois pas être d'une nature très optimiste, et puis surtout je suis pas une flèche en informatique, donc je m'étais préparée à un w-e de galère intégrale. J'étais sure qu'en admettant qu'il fonctionne et que je sois pas obligée de le ramener (ce qui m'est arrivé avec le seul pc que j'ai jamais eu soit dit en passant, et après avoir dépensé des fortune en hot line!!) j'en aurais pour des heures à le prendre en main à tout installer, et que fatalement je rencontrerai des problèmes parfaitement insolubles!!

QUE NENI!!!!

Une merveille!!!
D'abord il est trop beau, je me lasse pas de le regarder!!!

Mais il est aussi rapide, silencieux etc....
Tout fonctionne parfaitement, l'image est top...
Enfin bref rien à redire!!
Et j'ai plein de nouvelles fonctionnalités que je ne connaissais pas du tout avec mon petit ibook!!!

Merci Merci Apple!!!!!


----------



## lovell (26 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Une petite d&#233;dicace pour toi
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbY1kTP79vc
> ...



Je sais, j'ai parl&#233; avec le mec, il m'a dit qu'il referait une vid&#233;o pour me montrer les r&#233;glages. Sinon je viens de voir que le mec n'a plus 1, mais 2 Go de Ram maintenant.



angealexiel a dit:


> lovell a relire tout tes post sur ce topic ;, je comprends , tu dois etre aigrit , ke t'en veut pas...



lolz, aigri de quoi ? C'te Gu&#233;guerre qu'on me reproche


----------



## link93300 (26 Août 2007)

Une question pour la ram, sur les site comme rueducommerce etc... ils disent 1 go DDR2 (1x1go) et sur le site de apple : "1 Go (un emplacement SODIMM) de m&#233;moire DDR2 PC2-5300 (667 MHz)", Vrai ou faux ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

il y a 2 slots de ram dans la machine, et il n'y qu'un seul slot qui est occup&#233; d'origine


----------



## link93300 (26 Août 2007)

Super c'est bon c'est decid&#233;, je le prend &#224; surcouf comme sa j'aurai avec l'achat du imac un bonus de 30 euros sur ma carte surcouf hop je retourne au magasin et je prend 1 go DDR 2 xD

^^


----------



## Alesc (26 Août 2007)

Salut ! 
Ravi de mon :love:iMac:love: pour l'instant, j'ai toutefois constat&#233; que la dalle, quand on affiche un &#233;cran noir et qu'on prend un peu de recul, n'est pas r&#233;guli&#232;re... (deux taches un peu plus claires en bas)






Normal pour un &#233;cran de cette taille ? Vous croyez que tous les nouveaux 24" font &#231;a ?
Ce n'est pas tr&#232;s g&#234;nant, et je n'ai pas envie de le revoyer pour &#231;a...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

c'est parfois plus important sur des &#233;crans encore plus grand, la seul solution serai de passer a l'&#233;cran LED


----------



## Alesc (26 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est parfois plus important sur des écrans encore plus grand, la seul solution serai de passer a l'écran LED


Merci beaucoup, tu m'en vois rassuré.


----------



## SiMSou (26 Août 2007)

Salut tout le monde !
Voila c'est mon premier post sur ce forum et c'est un double plaisir car c'est pour vous faire part de mon immence bonheur suite a l'achat de mon nouvel imac 24" 
Ca fait d&#233;j&#224; au moins 2 gros mois que je suis pr&#233;sent sur le forum , sans toutefois post&#233; :rose: , j'ai eu le plaisir de partager ac vous les rumeurs du nouvel imac ainsi que le compte &#224; rebour jusqu'a jour J ( 7 aout  ) et me voici enfin d&#233;tenteur d'un appareil dot&#233; d'une pomme croqu&#233;e ( mon premier !)
Je suis donc un nouveau switcheur , grand habitu&#233; du pc et de ses jeux mais qui s'est finalement d&#233;cid&#233; a laisser de cot&#233; bilou et ses nombreux bugs et autres probl&#232;mes..
Enfait j'avais quelques questions concernant l'imac 
Etant un gros noob en la mati&#232;re , je vous raconte pas les premieres impressions lors de mes premiers pas sur la bete... 
voici donc mes questions ( de noob &#233;videment ;-) )

* Mon imac est silencieux , meme peu etre de trop , il me faut coller mon oreille sur le trou d'a&#233;ration afin d'ouir un l&#233;g&#233; ronronement t&#233;moignant d'une a&#233;ration . Je vous avoue que je suis un peu inquiet car l'imac est tres chaud , toute la coque sup&#233;rieur , pr&#232;s d'ou se trouve la cam&#233;ra est tres chaude pour ainsi dire , brulante 
N'y a t'il pas un moyen , programme ou autres afin d'augementer la ventillation de mon imac ou est-ce vraiment normal cette chaleure ? :-/

* Nombreux de mes amis ne poss&#232;dent pas un mac , &#233;tant un ancien utilisateur d'msn pour converser , y a t'il un moyen autre que amsn afin de remplacer celui ci ? ( amsn est enfait.....assez d&#233;cevant  )

Je vais commencer par ces deux questions mais il risque d'y en avoir d'autres 
Merci pour l'attention pret&#233;e a ce message 
Je vais maintenant &#233;teindre mon imac car je vous avoue quand meme etre tres effray&#233; a l'id&#233;e de perdre mon pr&#233;cieux nouveau bijou parceque ce dernier est mal ( ou pas ) ventill&#233; 
voila voila merci et bizoux bizoux !


----------



## sangokou (26 Août 2007)

slt,
en se ki concerne la chaleur de ton mac je pense ke c normal moi je suis tou nouvo sur mac mais le mien réagi comme le tins donc je pence ke c normal et en se ki concerne msn jai le mm soucis et aparamen il fo voir avc ichat mais je crois ke c payan.
tien moi o kouran si tu a du neuf merci
a+


----------



## Alesc (26 Août 2007)

SiMSou a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> Voila c'est mon premier post sur ce forum et c'est un double plaisir car c'est pour vous faire part de mon immence bonheur suite a l'achat de mon nouvel imac 24"
> Ca fait d&#233;j&#224; au moins 2 gros mois que je suis pr&#233;sent sur le forum , sans toutefois post&#233; :rose: , j'ai eu le plaisir de partager ac vous les rumeurs du nouvel imac ainsi que le compte &#224; rebour jusqu'a jour J ( 7 aout  ) et me voici enfin d&#233;tenteur d'un appareil dot&#233; d'une pomme croqu&#233;e ( mon premier !)
> Je suis donc un nouveau switcheur , grand habitu&#233; du pc et de ses jeux mais qui s'est finalement d&#233;cid&#233; a laisser de cot&#233; bilou et ses nombreux bugs et autres probl&#232;mes..
> ...


Pour la chaleur, t'en fait pas, c'est tout &#224; fait normal !
L'iMac est tr&#232;s compact, il faut bien qu'il dissipe sa chaleur...
Tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charge iStat Pro, c'est un widget qui te donnera tes temp&#233;ratures avec une jolie interface.


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Août 2007)

SiMSou a dit:


> * Mon imac est silencieux , meme peu etre de trop , il me faut coller mon oreille sur le trou d'aération afin d'ouir un légé ronronement témoignant d'une aération . Je vous avoue que je suis un peu inquiet car l'imac est tres chaud , toute la coque supérieur , près d'ou se trouve la caméra est tres chaude pour ainsi dire , brulante


Pareil pour moi ! J'ai été assez surpris au départ, mais il ne faut pas oublier que le chassis en aluminium participe à la dissipation thermique de l'appareil... C'est donc normal qu'il devienne "chaud bouillant"... Mais lorsque l'on regarde les températures des différentes pièces de la machine, elle sont tout à fait correctes, et même assez basses pour un "intégré" de ce type.

Bref, pas de souci à se faire à priori !



SiMSou a dit:


> * Nombreux de mes amis ne possèdent pas un mac , étant un ancien utilisateur d'msn pour converser , y a t'il un moyen autre que amsn afin de remplacer celui ci ? ( amsn est enfait.....assez décevant  )



Le mieux serait peut-être de passer par Boot Camp et Windows (ou mieux et moins contraignant, en virtualisation, avec Vmware ^^)


----------



## angealexiel (27 Août 2007)

apres avoir reinstaller tiger a nouveau pour voir si les probleme de parasites blanc venait bien du matos, j'ai trouvé la reponse a ma question, apres une fraiche install, arrivé sur le bureau , avant de faire les mise a jour jai lancer photobooth, et bien il marche, sauf que quand j'appuis sur effet 1 ou 2 les parasite apparaisent, et les couleurs se mettent a delirer, et il bloque, commetn cela se fait qu'apple ne teste pas ses machines mieux...


sur les forums apple americains, ils expliquent, qu'apple a racheter cette carte pas cher a ati, car beaucoup de fabricant PC ont eu des soucis avec et certains les refusent meme, et donc dans ce lot, certains sont defectueuses, dont la mienne, donc des demain j'apple applecare et il m'echangeront celui la... a tout ceux qui peuvent avoir ce soucis, appelez direct applecare, car ce probleme ne peut etre resolu par un nouveau driver. 

quel dommage car a part ca, la machine est vraiment exceptionnelle, les ventilos ne tournent pas , ( assez ? ) , l'exterieur en haut est tres chaud ( core 2 duo extreme) mais ce n'est rien car les temperatures d'Isat, et de smcfan control, indique 40 en moyenne... bien moins que l'ancien imac blanc, donc la chaleur doit mieux se dissiper.


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> PS : ceux qui voudrait voir a quoi ressemble le soucis des parasites, installer shades, ca sert a baisser encore plus la luminosité du mac, et bien sur ces macs la, pendant quon baisse la luminosité , vous verrez de quoi je parle... moi ca fait ca, meme sans shades , par moment uniquement... ce serait bien que certains essaye sur leur imacs .
> shades est un programme inoofensif est reconnu de nous tous ici, enfin je pense, ca ne peut pas venir de shades... vu que sans lui apres une reinstall du systeme ca le fait encore...



Bon, j'ai fais le test avec Shades... Rien de bien conclunant, et à priori, pas de défaut chez moi !
Néanmoins, étant bien intrigué par le problème que tu décris, j'ai osculté de près (très près...  ) mon écran, avec une image noir (utilisez* Pixel Checker* v.1.2 pour affichez facilement un beau noir sur l'écran, et par la même occasion, detecter d'éventuels pixels morts).

Effectivement, je crois voir de quoi tu parles lorsque tu dis "lignes parasites plus claires". Elles sont très très discrètes chez moi, mais il me semble bien voir de quoi il s'agit.  

Dans mon cas, je ne pense pas que ce soit problématique, mais plutôt "normal" (lié à la tension pour allumer l'écran ou quelque chose de ce style ?).
Il me semble bien avoir déjà vu ce type de "légères interférences" sur d'autres écrans LCD. Mais si elles sont importantes dans ton cas, c'est en effet assez étrange, et peut-être un défaut ?

J'irai faire le test Pixel Checker demain sur les iMac de la Fnac vers chez moi (20 et 24) pour voir si c'est pareil.  

Sinon, j'ai regardé sur les forums Apple, les gars parlent plutôt de problèmes sous Windows avec Boot Camp : faudrait que je test ça pour voir plus précisement ! Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la même chose... ? 

_PS : ça me fais aussi penser au fameuses lignes horizontales sur les écrans de PoweBook HD (les derniers PowerBook) : le truc était très discret, et plus visible dans certains cas... Mais Apple n'a jamais rien fait à ce sujet, mis à part sortir le MacBook Pro 3 mois plus tard !   )_


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Pour la chaleur, t'en fait pas, c'est tout à fait normal !
> L'iMac est très compact, il faut bien qu'il dissipe sa chaleur...
> Tu peux télécharge iStat Pro, c'est un widget qui te donnera tes températures avec une jolie interface.



edit :évite de montré sur les forums ton adresse ip public


----------



## Hans Castorp (27 Août 2007)

J'ai vu que certains ici faisaient de la photo : le glossy ne vous gêne pas pour rendre des images sans qu'elles ne soient sous ou surcontrastées?


----------



## NED (27 Août 2007)

Je suis tenté,
je vais me commander le 20" avec 2gig de ram et le diskdur de 500.
Est-ce que ca vaut vraiment le coup de prendre 4gig de ram? ca coute quand même... 
J'espère qu'il est pas en rupture de stock? 3-5 jour de délai? c'est vraiment vrai?


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re qu'il est pas en rupture de stock? 3-5 jour de d&#233;lai? c'est vraiment vrai?


Non, 3 &#224; 5 jours, c'est pour la pr&#233;paration de l'envoi.  Et c'est en jours "ouvrables".
Donc, 3 &#224; 5 jours = 1 semaine.
*Et &#231;a ne compte pas les d&#233;lais d'exp&#233;dition.* Tout le monde se fait avoir avec &#231;a, ils sont malins chez Apple.  

Apr&#232;s, une fois qu'il est exp&#233;di&#233;, il faut compter plusieurs jours. :rateau: 

Au total, pr&#233;vois bien 2 semaines, sauf coup de chance.


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2007)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> J'ai vu que certains ici faisaient de la photo : le glossy ne vous g&#234;ne pas pour rendre des images sans qu'elles ne soient sous ou surcontrast&#233;es?




moi non personnellement  sur mon 24" l'image est tr&#232;s bonne



NED a dit:


> Je suis tent&#233;,
> je vais me commander le 20" avec 2gig de ram et le diskdur de 500.
> Est-ce que ca vaut vraiment le coup de prendre 4gig de ram? ca coute quand m&#234;me...
> J'esp&#232;re qu'il est pas en rupture de stock? 3-5 jour de d&#233;lai? c'est vraiment vrai?


Entre ma commande et la r&#233;ception : 10 jours


----------



## lovell (27 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Non, 3 &#224; 5 jours, c'est pour la pr&#233;paration de l'envoi.  Et c'est en jours "ouvrables".
> Donc, 3 &#224; 5 jours = 1 semaine.



Justement il faut la distinction, en Droit on diff&#233;rencie jours ouvrables et jours ouvr&#233;s.

*Jours Ouvrables* : 6 jours par semaine. C'est tous les jours pouvant &#234;tre travaill&#233;s (Sauf Dimanche et Jours F&#233;ri&#233;s)

*Jours Ouvr&#233;s* : 5 jours par semaine, du Lundi ou Vendredi.


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> moi non personnellement  sur mon 24" l'image est tr&#232;s bonne
> 
> 
> Entre ma commande et la r&#233;ception : 10 jours



+1 pour l'image...

+1 pour le d&#233;lais de r&#233;ception : 10 jours aussi pour moi, en BTO ! 



lovell a dit:


> Justement il faut la distinction, en Droit on diff&#233;rencie jours ouvrables et jours ouvr&#233;s.
> 
> *Jours Ouvrables* : 6 jours par semaine. C'est tous les jours pouvant &#234;tre travaill&#233;s (Sauf Dimanche et Jours F&#233;ri&#233;s)
> 
> *Jours Ouvr&#233;s* : 5 jours par semaine, du Lundi ou Vendredi.



Excellent ! Je ne connaissais pas cette distinction !


----------



## Alesc (27 Août 2007)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> J'ai vu que certains ici faisaient de la photo : le glossy ne vous g&#234;ne pas pour rendre des images sans qu'elles ne soient sous ou surcontrast&#233;es?


Non, je trouve m&#234;me le 24" fort bon, et avec des reflets moins g&#234;nants que mon CRT Lacie !


----------



## Hans Castorp (27 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> moi non personnellement  sur mon 24" l'image est très bonne





Alesc a dit:


> Non, je trouve même le 24" fort bon, et avec des reflets moins gênants que mon CRT Lacie !




Ok, c'est plutôt rassurant merci.

/HS : d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup tes photos Alesc, tu sais vraiment bien tirer partie de la lumière.


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2007)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Ok, c'est plutôt rassurant merci.
> 
> /HS : d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup tes photos Alesc, tu sais vraiment bien tirer partie de la lumière.



j'ajouterais concernant cette histoire de reflet que mon ordi est installé à moins d'un mètre d'une grande fenêtre qui est à 90 degrés de l'ecran et cela ne me gène absolument pas. Bien sûr j'irais pas me matter un film qui se passe dans le noir, mais bon un ecran mat dans ce cas là serait plombé alors l'un dans l'autre


----------



## Hans Castorp (27 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ajouterais concernant cette histoire de reflet que mon ordi est installé à moins d'un mètre d'une grande fenêtre qui est à 90 degrés de l'ecran et cela ne me gène absolument pas. Bien sûr j'irais pas me matter un film qui se passe dans le noir, mais bon un ecran mat dans ce cas là serait plombé alors l'un dans l'autre



Ben justement, le mien serait placé à peu près dans la même configuration.

Je sens que ma banquière va encore se fâcher. :love:


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2007)

bon, je viens d'ajouter une barrette de 2 go à môssieur et il semble bien apprécier


----------



## lovell (27 Août 2007)

bacman a dit:


> je pense qu'il va se vendre comme des petits pains &#224; voir les r&#233;actions de mes clients, la plupart sur pc.



Oui les r&#233;actions sont vraiment diverses et vari&#233;es. J'ai fait de la consultation dans un r&#233;seau acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233; de Trade Marketing. On trouve vraiment un clivage parfait. Les newbies, autrement dit ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas vraiment et qui sont sur la Switch-Line, consid&#232;rent l'iMac Alu comme une machine tr&#232;s attirante, qui d&#233;gage un aspect professionnel et une confiance quant &#224; sa qualit&#233;, notamment du aux mat&#233;riaux. Mat&#233;riaux qui comme je vous le rappelle, disposent de propri&#233;t&#233;s perceptives diff&#233;rentes, tous deux bas&#233;s sur le motif d'achat principal qu'est la solidit&#233; :
- l'Alu est un mat&#233;riau froid, dont la qualit&#233; est sa robustesse
- le verre un &#233;l&#233;ment translucide noble qui, bien qu'il laisse transpara&#238;tre ce qu'il n'a pas pr&#233;tention de cacher, est tr&#232;s solide &#233;galement

De par ses deux &#233;l&#233;ments de Design, le switcheur va voir en cet iMac alu un objet robuste et technologiquement &#224; la pointe.

L'autre clivage, c'est bien-entendu les Macusers, qui eux en revanche, sont soit d&#233;&#231;us ou n'accroche pas, soit extr&#234;mement contrari&#233;s quant &#224; la nouvelle politique d'Apple.
Ils restent donc fig&#233;s sur les produits de g&#233;n&#233;rations ant&#233;rieures, qu'ils jugent, en tant que connaisseurs, bien plus matures (logiquement) et donc d&#233;gageant une plus grande foi en une utilisation pouss&#233;e et calqu&#233;e sur des besoins pr&#233;cis.

Je vous &#233;pargnerai les 40 autres pages de mon Compte-Rendu M&#233;moire sur le Trade Marketing.


----------



## samoussa (27 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Ils restent donc fig&#233;s sur les produits de g&#233;n&#233;rations ant&#233;rieures, qu'ils jugent, en tant que connaisseurs, bien plus matures (logiquement) et donc d&#233;gageant une plus grande foi en une utilisation pouss&#233;e et calqu&#233;e sur des besoins pr&#233;cis.



sauf que moi que ne suis pas un newb je le trouve vraiment bien cet imac. Je pense simplement que comme &#224; chaque fois qu'apple sort un nouveau produit, celui ci cr&#233;&#233; effectivement des clivages. M&#234;me le tournesol &#224; sa sortie a eu son lot de critiques


----------



## nicoplanet (28 Août 2007)

lovell a dit:


> L'autre clivage, c'est bien-entendu les Macusers, qui eux en revanche, sont soit d&#233;&#231;us ou n'accroche pas, soit extr&#234;mement contrari&#233;s quant &#224; la nouvelle politique d'Apple.
> Ils restent donc fig&#233;s sur les produits de g&#233;n&#233;rations ant&#233;rieures, qu'ils jugent, en tant que connaisseurs, bien plus matures (logiquement) et donc d&#233;gageant une plus grande foi en une utilisation pouss&#233;e et calqu&#233;e sur des besoins pr&#233;cis.
> 
> Je vous &#233;pargnerai les 40 autres pages de mon Compte-Rendu M&#233;moire sur le Trade Marketing.



Analyse int&#233;ressante !

Pour ma part, je suis un _macuser _(mon p&#244;pa m'a mis un Mac Classic dans les mains avec Macpaint quand j'&#233;tais pitit), et ma premi&#232;re r&#233;action &#224; ce nouveau imac &#224; &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s mitig&#233;e... C'est_ bof_, pas innovant, pas_ une vraie_ mise &#224; jour, et ces couleurs, &#231;a fait vraiment "PC de base"... etc. :rateau: 

Puis, j'ai vu les premi&#232;res photos "r&#233;elles" de l'ordi que j'ai trouv&#233; nettement plus s&#233;duisantes.... Donc, je me suis lanc&#233; pour la commande.

Depuis, plus je le regarde, plus je trouve le design r&#233;ussi. :love: (c'est le deuxi&#232;me effet KissCool)

Aujourd'hui, je suis pass&#233; &#224; la Fnac, et le nouveau et l'ancien &#233;taient cote &#224; cote : le nouveau design est beaucoup plus fin, clair, fluide, et d'apparence pourtant plus robuste.

L'ancien, par comparaison, est beaucoup plus plastoc', avec une impression de "masse" autour de l'&#233;cran : ce bezel noir et finalement excellent pour la ligne du iMac.

Bref, pour moi, aujourd'hui il n'y a pas photo, ce nouveau design enterre le pr&#233;c&#233;dent  ... alors que ce n'&#233;tait pas (du tout !) mon point de vu &#224; premi&#232;re vue.

Comme quoi, le clivage... :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Août 2007)

:modo:  Bon apr&#232;s un petit nettoyage il me semble n&#233;cessaire de recadrer un peu le sujet.
Le titre : "J'ai re&#231;u mon nouvel iMac", il est donc destin&#233; avant tout &#224; ceux qui ont re&#231;u leur iMac pour faire partager leurs impressions et &#233;ventuellement r&#233;pondre aux questions des autres. Merci


----------



## angealexiel (28 Août 2007)

+1 nociplanet, entierement d'accord avec toi sur le fait que tu n'etais pas conveincu au depart, et que mainteant les anciens font tres cheap a coté.ce quil n'enleve rien au fait qu'ils soit tres bien ^^

alors mon imac part en echange aussi, a cause de ces parasites, ( pour shades , parfois ca le fait , d'autres fois pas, c'est tres etrange) mais avant il devait m'echanger mon macbook pro santa rosa, alors c'est lui qui part en premier, et ce matin , surprise , apple ma 'envoy un Ipod nano gris, que je vends de suite, vu que j'aurai preferé quil m'offre un nouveau, ( ils doivent ecouler leurs stocks, lol ) 
bref je suis maudit comme il disent a applecare, ils ont dit quil allait mettre une photo de moi pour rendre hommage a ma patience.lol

il sont vraiment tres bien, c'est vrai ils ont été genereux , mais bon apres toutes les galeres que j'ai eu c'est normal, ils font tout pour garder les clients j'ai l'impression)

Je conseille Vivement a la personne qui voit de temps en temps des parasites blanc a l'ecran de ne pas attendre, car apple a identifier ce probleme , venant bien de la carte graphique, et ils l'echangeront direct, bref ne prends pas de risque en le gardant, au moins, signale leur que tu as ce soucis.

malgres tout, je conseille vivement cet imac a tous ceux qui voudrait changer de machines, allez voir le sujet dedié sur les impressions des acheteurs ( voir la news d'aujourdhui sur macgé) je detaille les point positifs en comparaison de l'ancien modele, et les point negatifs. 

bonne soirée a tous ^^


----------



## samoussa (28 Août 2007)

je remercie tous les dieux de cupertino, le mien est PARFAIT, pas le moindre problème...le  pied quoi !!  et à 3 go de ram ça turbine à fond


----------



## link93300 (29 Août 2007)

Une petite question, l'ecran y a t-il un moyen de l'eteindre comme un ecran de PC ? Ou via un racourci sur le clavier ? 

Merci


----------



## oohTONY (29 Août 2007)

Via Préférences Système > Economiseur d'énergie > Suspension de l'activité de l'écran après une inactivité de [x minutes]


----------



## link93300 (29 Août 2007)

Et une fois l'ecran en veille, si par exemple ou utilise le remote pour changer de musique ou augmenter le son, l'ecran ce ralume ?


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Et une fois l'ecran en veille, si par exemple ou utilise le remote pour changer de musique ou augmenter le son, l'ecran ce ralume ?



Essaie sur ton Mac, il s'agit du fonctionnement d'OS X, le type de machine n'a rien à voir avec cela  .


----------



## link93300 (29 Août 2007)

J'ai vu sur internet que la sortie jack pour le son suportait l'optique, la carte son du nouvel imac suporte t-elle le 5.1 ? Ou que du stéreo ?


----------



## clif (29 Août 2007)

je reviens sur ta question link !
si l'Imac supporte bel et bien le 5.1, comment brancher mon kit car j'ai 3 prises jack : verte, orange et noire??


----------



## Pennes (29 Août 2007)

*Il me semble* (et j'insiste la dessus  ) que pour avoir le 5.1, il faut un kit à connectique S/PDIF. 

comme celui-ci par exemple.

Maintenant, n'ayant pas d'imac (et encore moins le nouveau   ), il serait préférable d'attendre confirmation...


----------



## ForTheFun (29 Août 2007)

Pennes a dit:


> *Il me semble* (et j'insiste la dessus  ) que pour avoir le 5.1, il faut un kit à connectique S/PDIF.
> 
> comme celui-ci par exemple.
> 
> Maintenant, n'ayant pas d'imac (et encore moins le nouveau   ), il serait préférable d'attendre confirmation...



Non plus cela ne fonctionnera pas car c'est une connectique coaxial et non optique.
Pour profiter du 5.1 il faut obligatoirement avoir une entrée optique (ampli home-cinema par exemple)

Sinon, j'ai commandé et déjà reçus la fibre optique pour mon mac qui lui n'arrive pas 

ATTENTION il éxiste 2 formats de prise optique, l'imac utilise la moins courante, j'ai du acheter une fibre de 10m avec des embouts carrés (format le plus utilisé) et une autre fibre d'un mètre cette fois si avec d'un coté un enbout carré et de l'autre de type jack 3,5 (fiche balladeur), tout ca avec un petit adaptateur pour relier les 2 fibres.


----------



## link93300 (29 Août 2007)

Moi j'ai un Z-5500 , avec un cable optique en forme carré dans le boitier logitech et un coter en forme de jack, la carte du mac est donc bien 5.1 ? le DTS sera t-il détecter lors d'un DVD ou film HD ?

Voir photo pour mon cable:


----------



## ForTheFun (29 Août 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un Z-5500 , avec un cable optique en forme carr&#233; dans le boitier logitech et un coter en forme de jack, la carte du mac est donc bien 5.1 ? le DTS sera t-il d&#233;tecter lors d'un DVD ou film HD ?
> 
> Voir photo pour mon cable:



Bingo pour le cable 

En ce qui concerne le DTS, aiee sujet qui me fache depuis que je vais switch mon pc de bureau contre un mac ! A tester mais le Lecteur de DVD mac ne supporterait pas le d&#233;codage DTS mais via la fibre je pense qu'il envoit le flux brut donc ton kit logitech OK s'il a un d&#233;codeur DTS (tout cela sous r&#233;serve de test).

Mon ampli &#233;tant assez vieux (peu changer le PC et l'ampli en m&#234;me temps) il ne supporte que le DOLBY DIGITAL, sur pc je transcod&#233; en live un flux DTS en AC3, y-aurait-il la m&#234;me chose sous mac (AC3FILTER ?)


----------



## clif (29 Août 2007)

ayant un kit 5.1 logitech avec trois prises jack, je me demandais si il n'existait pas de boitier qui se branche sur l'usb pour ainsi avoir les 3 autres prises jack, une sorte de carte son externe ? sa m'embête un peu de revendre mon kit car cet imac me tente vraiment !!!


----------



## link93300 (29 Août 2007)

Si il faut que tu achete une carte son externe, compatible avec macos regarde chez hercule ou autre,

Il te faut ce genre de chose: http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/163556/art/hercules/carte-son-5-1-usb-muse-po.html

C'est le bas de gamme regarde les cartes son 5.1 externe et verifie bien la compatibilit&#233; macos.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Août 2007)

Ca y est je l'ai 

Je l'ai pas encore installé mais je l'ai vu en vrai et je peux vous dire comme la plupart sur le forum qu'il a rien à voir avec les photos froides... Au contraire il est chaleureux beaux et la vitre GLossy... Ok c'est une glossy ca reflète mais c'est vraiment faible face aux énormités que peuvent dire certains sur le glossy SUPER REFLET :mouais: 

Je vous dis mais super impressions dans 1h quand je l'aurais déballé et configuré mon truc internet.


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ca y est je l'ai
> 
> Je l'ai pas encore installé mais je l'ai vu en vrai et je peux vous dire comme la plupart sur le forum qu'il a rien à voir avec les photos froides... Au contraire il est chaleureux beaux et la vitre GLossy... Ok c'est une glossy ca reflète mais c'est vraiment faible face aux énormités que peuvent dire certains sur le glossy SUPER REFLET :mouais:
> 
> ...



Bienvenue dans le clan ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Août 2007)

Me voilà enfin.

SALETE DE ***** DE LIVEBOX DE ***** et la Clé Wep aussi '-_-.


Bref me voici avec la bête entre les mains, que dire si ce n'est ... OUAAAAAAAAAH    .

Je vais essayer de tout décrire.

Le déballage super sympa , 100 fois plus classe que celui de mon iMac G5 qui était déjà bien classe ^^. Je ne peux en dire plus pour éviter de spoiler le déballage ais il a trop la classe vraiment ^^.

J'ai pris la version 20" 2,4 GHZ à 1449. Il est rapide BEAU merveilleux , troublant.

J'en viens tout de suite à l'écran glossy source de nombreux problèmes et désagréments.

OK c'est un glossy ca reflète mais commeje m'y atendais, cela n'a strictement rien à voir avec les nombreux mécontents (pour être poli ). Les couleurs sont trop parfaites (j'ai même fait un étalonnage et les couleurs sont encore plus bele :love.  Je ne suis pas face à une fenêtre mais à 90 ° aussi et je peux vous dire que ca fatigue peut être un peu plus mais quel plaisir. Surtout sur un 20" O_O , venant d'un 17", je suis impressionné.

Le clavier, que dire du clavier, si ce n'est ouah O_O (encore une fois  ),  fin, élégant, fini la poussière entre les touches :love:, mon père disait ouah il est trop fin... mais je l'avais pas encore retourné et là il était sur le cul  , trop fin encore plus O_O.
Les ports sur le côté sont classe vraiment mais trop excentré sous le clavier dommage :s, et ils sont dur par rapport à sur l'ancien clavier.

La souris, elle est belle mais ayant utilis une souris Microchiotte avant je toruve que franchement la mighty mouse est quand même en retard, la prise en main est bonne mais il manque quelque chose pour qu'on soit vraiment à l'aise. LE CABLE EST 100 FOIS TROP COURT. Je comprends ce u'avait une personne à ce sujet, même avec la souris branché à droite aie, je me sens gêné un peu par le cable. La roulette marche parfaitement... mais je connais le résultat dans 6 mois, elle rejoindra surement ma 1ère mighty mouse dans le placard, dommage.


GROS POINT NEGATIF , enfin c'ets relatif et surement objectif  :

J'enten le ventilo, certes très faiblement, mais le bruit que fait le ventilo est assez sourd et d'un son grave, ce ui fait qu'on l'entend marché contrairement à mon iMac précédent qui ne faisait AUCUN BRUIT. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème mais bon c'est dommage , sinon il serait parfait 


L'Apple Remote est bien NON AIMENTÉ dommage  , mais bon elle fait classe debout à côté de mon Mac.


Le deisgn général, n'a strictement rien à voir avec les photos. J'étais déçu par le design sur les photos, et bah commel'ont dit de nombreuses personnes, il est TROP BEAU, et cette bande noire cartonne vraiment trop, c'est là qu'on voit que Mr Ive sait e qu'il fait :love: (bien qu'il aurait pu nous pondre quelque chose de radicalement différent )

L'iSight est vraiment très belle , et contrairement à ce que j'ai lu la diode Verte s'allume lorsqu'elle fonctionne  donc pas de soucis ^^.

La touche Pomme à évidemment disparu .

Les enceintes sont d'excellentes qualités, je ne sais pas si ils sont meilleurs que les anciens sur mon iMac G5 REV B, je ne suis pas assez mélomane. Mais je sais qu'il n'ya pas de dégradation en tout cas ^^.

Front Raw est toujours aussi beau et classe avec une télécommande  :love:

J'ai de nombreuses photos de la bête avec l'iMac G5 en comparaison juste à côté  si vous voulez y'a pas de soucis  


Mais je pourrais les mettre que dans quelque jours quand j'aurais emmenagé dans mon nouvel appart' pour mes études  :love:


En gros, excellente machine , à part quelques mini défauts, et un son sourd et grave du ventilo qui m'énerve beaucoup  '-_-  


   8/10


----------



## PawBroon (31 Août 2007)

Front *Raw* est la version BRUTE de Front *Row ?
*
Félicitations pour ton achat que tu as attendu avec fébrilité et timer officiel du Forum.
Moi j'aurai mon 2.8 dans la semaine prochaine.

En ce qui concerne le bruit sourd de tes ventilos je suis surpris car tout le monde fait des louanges sur le silence de cette Rev.
Bizarre.


----------



## rolweb (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour pour l'histoire du son 5.1 + I mac voilà ce que j'ai trouvé 

http://www.amazon.fr/Hercules-Gamesurround-Muse-Pocket-USB/dp/B000BQYYFA

sa a l'air pas mal et pas cher.

ou 

http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite/19098-griffin-firewave-5-1.html

plus cher et pas encore sorti 

Rolweb


----------



## angealexiel (31 Août 2007)

salut Hi Mac Intouch ....

bah je suis heureux que le tiens te plaise aussi, mais tu sais, sur le 24 que j'ai le ventilo ne fait vraiment aucun bruit du tout. mais tu crois que cela peut etre inquietant mais c'est le contraire, il faut que les ventilos tournent plus que 2000rpm , alors oui cela fait un peu bruit, mais c'est normal, la puissance et la finesse de l'imac font quil vaut mieux avoir un peu de buit et des ventilos qui tournent a 3000 rpm minimum, que pas de bruit du tout, car ta machine s'usera plus vite, moi , jai mis smc fancontrol , il bugge un peu sur cet imac, mais ca ma permit de monter la vitesse des ventilos.
mon MBP est parti ce matin du coup en echange, apres ce sera celui la, -)


----------



## akai01 (31 Août 2007)

J'ai un 24 et j'ai aussi le bruit sourd  (ventilo ou disque dur je sais pas). 
C'est assez genant lorsque le soir, quand il n'y a aucun bruit.
En plus, j'ai un bruit supplementaire quand je change la luminosoté de l'ecran (inverter ?)

=> j'ai demandé un echange ( < 15 jours)

J'espere que le nouveau sera vraiment silencieux



Sinon, machine fabuleuse


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

ay&#233; je suis all&#233; chercher mon imac 24 pouces ce matin

je l'ai command&#233; sur le site de la Rnac avec r&#233;servation en magasin. Comme &#231;a je suis parti le prendre et si je ne suis pas satisfait j'ai 15 jours pour me faire rembourser (je ne voulais pas d'un avoir valable seulement pendant 3 mois) : c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas r&#233;gl&#233; mon achat dans le magasin mais sur le net. (un t&#233;l&#233;conseill&#233; m'a dit hier que j'aurai un avoir et ce matin sa coll&#232;gue m'a dit que si je ne suis pas satisfait ce sont les regles de la vente &#224; distance qui s'appliquent ; c'est ce qu'il y a sur leur site paragraphe 4 chapitre 8 des cg de vente)

donc je viens du monde PC et c'est quasiment la premiere fois que je touhe &#224; un Mac !

tr&#232;s bien pour l'instant 

2 probl&#232;mes mais qui sont r&#233;gl&#233;s :
- j'ai mis 2h pour me connecter &#224; ma freebox
en allant sur un forum avec le PC, je me suis aper&#231;u qu'il fallait des fois taper un dollar (pourquoi pas un euro ehh  ) avant les 26 caracteres de la cl&#233; wep : &#231;a a march&#233;
- .... et j'ai eu la fameuse bu&#233;e !! (mais bon pas eu peur) les photos que j'en ai faites sont pas top  

bon je vais tester &#231;a comme un gros malade pendant 15 jours maintenant  (je vais sans doute vous embeter avec mes questions d'ultra d&#233;butant  )


----------



## caporalhart (3 Septembre 2007)

La différence entre mon imac g5 isight 2,1 ghz et le nouveau équipé du core 2 duo extreme 2,8 ghz est-elle saisissante ? J'aimerais bien changé et je voudrais de très bonnes perfomances (photos, montage video, encodage video, un peu de jeux...)
Merci


----------



## Alesc (3 Septembre 2007)

Salut ! 
Dites, ceux qui ont le 24", vous avez constat&#233; ce d&#233;faut ou pas ? 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1094556&tstart=0


----------



## pi-xi (3 Septembre 2007)

ben... j'arrive avec mes gros sabots  

comment on affiche un écran noir ?
je suis obligé de fabriquer un jpeg rempli de noir que j'affiche en plein écran ??

(je sens que je vais en embeter plus d'un moi  )


----------



## caporalhart (3 Septembre 2007)

tu peux mettre l'ordi en veille en appuyant une courte fois sur le bouton marche derrière l'écran et l'imac se met en veille
ceci dit....question bizarre !


----------



## pi-xi (3 Septembre 2007)

caporalhart a dit:


> tu peux mettre l'ordi en veille en appuyant une courte fois sur le bouton marche derrière l'écran et l'imac se met en veille
> ceci dit....question bizarre !


 
je ne pensais pas que les photos présentaient des écrans en veille (pour moi un écran en veille est "éteint")

bon ben je regarde ça ce soir et je vous tiens au courant promis

PS : pour mettre en veille, je peux cliquer sur la pomme bleue en haut à gauche, n'est-il pas ? (bon je sais j'ai un peu l'impression de réapprendre la vie à 32 ans  )


----------



## samoussa (3 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Salut !
> Dites, ceux qui ont le 24", vous avez constaté ce défaut ou pas ?
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1094556&tstart=0



après avoir fait ce test, rien chez moi. Maintenant il faudrait peut être arrêter de chercher la petite bête aussi


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Septembre 2007)

Re , avec internet dans mon nouveau chez moi, mon bureau est en verrre et aluminium, trop la classe , trop bien assorti  .


L'histoire de ventilo m'ennuie un peu à cause de ce que ont dit les autres , mais finalement il vaut mieux ca que pas les entendre ? :s


Sinon Angel ^^, tu crois qu'il faut que je laisse comme ça et m'embêter un petit peu avec le buit ou utiliser smc fancontrol et réduire un peu la vitesse de mes ventilos afin de pas avoir de bruit ?


Cruel dilème


----------



## Alesc (3 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je ne pensais pas que les photos pr&#233;sentaient des &#233;crans en veille (pour moi un &#233;cran en veille est "&#233;teint")
> 
> bon ben je regarde &#231;a ce soir et je vous tiens au courant promis
> 
> PS : pour mettre en veille, je peux cliquer sur la pomme bleue en haut &#224; gauche, n'est-il pas ? (bon je sais j'ai un peu l'impression de r&#233;apprendre la vie &#224; 32 ans  )


Non tu as tout &#224; fait raison : si tu mets l'ordi en veille, l'&#233;cran sera &#233;teint, ce qui n'est pas le but ici ! 



samoussa a dit:


> apr&#232;s avoir fait ce test, rien chez moi. Maintenant il faudrait peut &#234;tre arr&#234;ter de chercher la petite b&#234;te aussi


Il ne me reste que quelques jours avant d'atteindre les 14 jours fatidiques, je me renseigne avant d'&#233;ventuellement le faire changer : &#231;a ne se voit que sur &#233;cran noir, mais quand tu mates un film, pas besoin de "chercher la petite b&#234;te" pour le voir.


----------



## pi-xi (3 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Non tu as tout à fait raison : si tu mets l'ordi en veille, l'écran sera éteint, ce qui n'est pas le but ici !
> 
> 
> Il ne me reste que quelques jours avant d'atteindre les 14 jours fatidiques, je me renseigne avant d'éventuellement le faire changer : ça ne se voit que sur écran noir, mais quand tu mates un film, pas besoin de "chercher la petite bête" pour le voir.


 
ahhhh ! pas en veille donc !

(euhhh comment faire pour avoir l'écran allumé mais tout noir ? :rose: )


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ahhhh ! pas en veille donc !
> 
> (euhhh comment faire pour avoir l'écran allumé mais tout noir ? :rose: )



C'est pas le sujet ici... Retour aux témoignages sur le nouvel iMac.


----------



## nicoplanet (4 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> comment on affiche un &#233;cran noir ?
> je suis oblig&#233; de fabriquer un jpeg rempli de noir que j'affiche en plein &#233;cran ??


Utilise Pixel Checker, tout simplement...

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, un leger effet de mura en bas de l'ecran, mais rien de plus (ou de moins) que sur mon ancien 20' Belinea. Peut-&#234;tre que la photo a amplifi&#233; ce probl&#232;me d'&#233;clairage &#233;galement pour cet utilisateur ?

En tout cas, je ne m'en plains pas


----------



## ForTheFun (4 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens enfin de recevoir mon imac 24" (commandé le 14 aout recus le 3 septembre).
Je vous ferais pars d'un post plus complet sur mon petit bébé avec surement une ou deux photos.

Pour le moment j'ai quelque petite question :
Mon iMac est comme mon ancien pc le centre de mon installation voir plus encore aujourd'hui. Le problème est que je m'en sers en double affichage (relier à un videoprojecteur) mais impossible de couper le rétroéclairage de l'imac. J'ai bien essayé des logiciels comme shade (merci le forum) mais en fait il modifie le contrast et non le rétroéclairage (car qd je modifie il modifie aussi mon videoprojecteur et je voit toujours l'écran gris). Avez vous une idée pour pouvoir avoir uniquement l'affiche sur la prise extérieur ?

Autre point, apart quelques pixels mort, j'ai un petit soucis j'aimerai savoir si vous avez le même problème.
Lors de l'affichage d'un écran noir (donc souvent pour le moment voir question 1  car je mes un fond noir sur autre écran quand je lance quicktime en fullscreen) je vois que le noir est zébrée, je m'explique au lieu d'avoir un noir uniforme j'ai des bandes horizontale de différente épaisseur plus ou moins noir.
exemple : 5 pixel de haut noir puis 3 une plus gris puis 2 noirs puis 6 gris et ainsi de suite.

Par avance merci pour vos réponse.

PS : Ayant rélié mon iMac en fibreoptique, je tiens à vous informer que dans ce cas le controle du volume devient inopérant. (ceci est normal)
PS 2 : Pour le glossy, en lisant les premières réactions j'ai vraiment eu peur et j'ai faillit foncer à la FNAC pour acheté un ancien 24". Aujourd'hui je ne regrette vraiment pas car il est magnifique et que le problème devient nul quand on travaille dessus, notre oeil occulte le reflet comme par magie :rateau: (même avec fond sombre).


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Septembre 2007)

ForTheFun a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens enfin de recevoir mon imac 24" (commandé le 14 aout recus le 3 septembre).
> Je vous ferais pars d'un post plus complet sur mon petit bébé avec surement une ou deux photos.
> ...



Demande un échange.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Septembre 2007)

Vitesse du Ventilo du CPU 1200 RPM O_O, c'est vraiment peu , et pourtant il fait un peu de bruit, le Disque Dur est &#233;galement&#224; 1200 RPM.

Le iMac est un peu chaud en haut &#224; gauche mais pas du tout brulant, partout ailleurs il est tout froid.


Alors je r&#233;duis encore les ventilos ou c'ets normal ? Pourquoi ca fait ce mini bruit qui me d&#233;range un peu alors qu'il n'est qu'&#224; 1200 RPM ? :s

Ce que je vois sur iStat Pro (le widget), toutes les temp&#233;ratures se situent entre 33&#176; et 59&#176; , logik pas logik ?


----------



## Alesc (4 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Vitesse du Ventilo du CPU 1200 RPM O_O, c'est vraiment peu , et pourtant il fait un peu de bruit, le Disque Dur est égalementà 1200 RPM.
> 
> Le iMac est un peu chaud en haut à gauche mais pas du tout brulant, partout ailleurs il est tout froid.
> 
> ...


Tout est normal, rassure-toi. 
En idle chez moi, c'est 600 tpm / 1200 tpm / 1200 tpm
Un léger bruit aussi, un peu sourd.
Et température la plus haute à 60°C (le disque dur, après quelques heures de fonctionnement).


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Septembre 2007)

Merci alesc ça me rassure ^^, je ne suis pas très balèze en Hardware, 

Ca veut dire quoi le mode idle ? Et penses tu qu'il serait plus avantageux de le mettre en 600 et n'avoir plus de bruit mais plus de chaleur ou le laisser comme ça ?


----------



## Alesc (4 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Merci alesc &#231;a me rassure ^^, je ne suis pas tr&#232;s bal&#232;ze en Hardware,
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi le mode idle ? Et penses tu qu'il serait plus avantageux de le mettre en 600 et n'avoir plus de bruit mais plus de chaleur ou le laisser comme &#231;a ?


idle, &#231;a veut dire sans faire tourner des gros trucs. L'ordi allum&#233; tranquillement, quoi. 
Quant &#224; le mettre &#224; 600 tpm etc., j'ai une r&#232;gle d'or dor&#233;navant : si &#231;a marche, surtout ne touche &#224; rien.  
J'ai quitt&#233; le PC justement pour &#231;a : avec l'iMac, j'allume, je bosse et j'oublie tout le reste ! La vitesse des ventilos a d&#251; &#234;tre calcul&#233;e par des ing&#233;nieurs comp&#233;tents, je n'ai pas la pr&#233;tention d'am&#233;liorer le syst&#232;me ! 
Les temp&#233;ratures sont correctes, le bruit vraiment discret, enfin bref, je ne touche &#224; rien.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon ok ^^, je touche à rien ^^

Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarrece bruit face à l'ABSENCE DE BRUITS sur mon iMac G5 Rev B , c'est dommage  , mais c'est vrai que c'est peu audible et aussi rien à voir avec les PC  

Mais par contre, même en mode idle, c'est à dire rien d'ouvertà part le finder et dashboard (évidemen) le bruit ne 'arrête pas donc toujours à 1200 RPM :s.


----------



## Alesc (4 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bon ok ^^, je touche à rien ^^
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarrece bruit face à l'ABSENCE DE BRUITS sur mon iMac G5 Rev B , c'est dommage  , mais c'est vrai que c'est peu audible et aussi rien à voir avec les PC
> 
> Mais par contre, même en mode idle, c'est à dire rien d'ouvertà part le finder et dashboard (évidemen) le bruit ne 'arrête pas donc toujours à 1200 RPM :s.


C'est l'avantage de cet iMac : il n'est pas inaudible, mais quoique tu fasses dessus, il restera dicret (contrairement aux portables). Et vu les composants qu'il y a dedans (gros CPU, carte graphique, etc.) et la compacité de la machine, on n'a pas le droit d'exiger le silence complet.


----------



## izjay (4 Septembre 2007)

Aprés 19 jours interminables, je viens enfin de recevoir mon petit imac 20 "

Y'a plus qu'à le sortir du carton, ce sera chose faite dés que je rentre du taff, je vous donnerais mes premiéres impressions car apple c'est tout nouveau pour moi, aprés mes 20 ans de pc.

A trés bientôt.


----------



## pi-xi (5 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Utilise Pixel Checker, tout simplement...
> 
> De mon côté, un leger effet de mura en bas de l'ecran, mais rien de plus (ou de moins) que sur mon ancien 20' Belinea. Peut-être que la photo a amplifié ce problème d'éclairage également pour cet utilisateur ?
> 
> En tout cas, je ne m'en plains pas



j'ai fait le test : aucun pixel mort


----------



## sleb (5 Septembre 2007)

hello !

J'ai recu le mien hier, un iMac 20" à 2,4GHz  
c'est une superbe machine, aucun pb jusqu'à maintenant
l'ecran offre un super piqué et que dire de la réactivité, il faut dire qu'avant j'avais une palourde orange    

Voila je suis HEUREUX


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Septembre 2007)

Quand je vois la diff&#233;rence avec l'iMac 24" . Ca fait mal


----------



## Chuck_Joris (5 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Quand je vois la différence avec l'iMac 24" . Ca fait mal



Tu parles de quoi exactement? De la différence de qualité entre la dalle 20" et 24" ? de la différence de prix?


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Septembre 2007)

Franchement j'ai la version 2,4 en 20" et je peux dire que après un étalonnage expert, mes couleurs sont plus du tout délavé


----------



## ForTheFun (5 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Demande un échange.



Merci pour le renseignement, je viens de demander l'échange.
J'ai plus cas attendre encore, un mac ca ce mérite.

Sinon personne, à une solution pour éteindre l'écran de l'imac (le rétroéclairage) sans couper l'affichage externe ?

PS : Apple à des soucis de qualité en ce moment (pour notre famille en tout cas) mon père à commandé le dernier macbookpro 15" et à du le renvoyer pour surchauffe et plantage. Enfin ...

PS2 : Merci encore à MacGeneration et sa communautée.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Septembre 2007)

ForTheFun a dit:


> Merci pour le renseignement, je viens de demander l'échange.
> J'ai plus cas attendre encore, un mac ca ce mérite.
> 
> Sinon personne, à une solution pour éteindre l'écran de l'imac (le rétroéclairage) sans couper l'affichage externe ?
> ...



Euh tu veux dire ?? Enlevé le rétroéclairage de l'écran comme sur Nintendo DS par exemple ?


----------



## eTeks (5 Septembre 2007)

Après un laborieux transfert de 5h30, j'ai enfin le bonheur de vous écrire depuis mon nouvel iMac 24' 2,8 GHz qui marche impeccablement : superbe design, pas un pixel mort, un silence divin, un reflet pas du tout gênant pour moi...  
Merci à tous vos messages qui m'ont permis de patienter avant son arrivée.


----------



## samoussa (5 Septembre 2007)

eTeks a dit:


> Apr&#232;s un laborieux transfert de 5h30, j'ai enfin le bonheur de vous &#233;crire depuis mon nouvel iMac 24' 2,8 GHz qui marche impeccablement : superbe design, pas un pixel mort, un silence divin, un reflet pas du tout g&#234;nant pour moi...
> Merci &#224; tous vos messages qui m'ont permis de patienter avant son arriv&#233;e.



Le mien marche toujours aussi bien par contre il emet plus de bruit qu'au d&#233;but. J'entends maintenant un l&#233;ger va et viens sonore assez sourd. Je ne peux plus dire que le silence soit total.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Septembre 2007)

Samousa dès le dbut le mien a fait ce bruit, on peut PRESQUE dire que je me suis habitué au bruit ^^


----------



## nicoplanet (6 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Le mien marche toujours aussi bien par contre il emet plus de bruit qu'au début. J'entends maintenant un léger va et viens sonore assez sourd. Je ne peux plus dire que le silence soit total.



Ouep, faut dire que l'ordinateur est tellement silencieux, que l'on entend du coup un peu le léger roronnement du disque dur (ou bien une vibration plutôt du DD non ?)... Bref, rien de dramatique, il est quand même méchament silencieux !


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Septembre 2007)

Quand j'ai été déçu d'entendre le ventilo de mon nouvel imac face au G5, je suis allé entendre le DELL de mes parents  ... C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Quand j'ai été déçu d'entendre le ventilo de mon nouvel imac face au G5, je suis allé entendre le DELL de mes parents  ... C'est tout ce que j'ai à dire



C'est vrai qu'avec le temps on devient des vieux grincheux difficiles :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est ça aussi à nous habituer à de la qualité , on finit par être très difficiles xD


----------



## David_b (6 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> C'est ça aussi à nous habituer à de la qualité , on finit par être très difficiles xD



Niveau bruit, je n'ai pas noté de différence sensible entre mon iMac 20" blanc (C2D) et le 24" alu. Ils ont le même petit ronronnement sur des tâches courantes de retouche photo + regarder un DVD. 
Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'il chauffe l'alu; la coque je veux dire


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Septembre 2007)

AAAAAAAH ??? Bizarre car moi à part en haut à gauche qui est un peu chaud le reste est très froid...


----------



## samoussa (6 Septembre 2007)

+1 excepté la partie au dessus de l'écran, le reste est froid


----------



## PawBroon (6 Septembre 2007)

Sur mon iMac 24 22.8 la partie supérieure de l'écran (à gauche du micro en fait) est franchement chaude après quelques encodage.
En même temps, c'est l'alu qui joue son rôle de dissipateur thermique.
Je préfère que la chaleur irradie dans mon bureau que vers le CPU...

Quand je dis chaud, je ne veux pas dire inconfortable au point de se faire un steak.
iStat donne du 60° globalement ce que je crois volontiers au touché. 

J'ai pris gazillion de photos donc dès que j'ai basculé mon Medion sur mon iMac, je les upload.


----------



## ForTheFun (6 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh tu veux dire ?? Enlevé le rétroéclairage de l'écran comme sur Nintendo DS par exemple ?



J'entends par là, éteindre le rétroéclairage comme j'arrive très bien à le faire avec mon powerbook en baissant la luminosité jusqu'à l'éteindre


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Septembre 2007)

ForTheFun a dit:


> J'entends par là, éteindre le rétroéclairage comme j'arrive très bien à le faire avec mon powerbook en baissant la luminosité jusqu'à l'éteindre



Comme ca a déa été dit ^^, le rétro éclairage n'existe pas sur iMac , celà existe que sur les portables, donc le seul moyen de baisse rla luminosité ou de le mettre en veille se trouve dans préférences systèmes --> Energie ^^


----------



## marsu31 (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon nouvel imac 24' et il est absolument magnifique.

Par contre le bruit me pose problème. 

Mon père possède un imac 20' de la génération précédent totalement silencieux.

Le mien n'est pas totalement silencieux, on entend en permanence un ventilateur tourner (le bruit vient d'en bas au centre, à peu près derrière la pomme). Il se met à tourner dès que l'on appuie sur le bouton d'allumage, et ce bruit pour l'instant reste constant.

Après avoir lu ce forum je n'arrive toujours pas à savoir si ce bruit est normal, du coup quelques questions pour eclaircir le problème:

- Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont un nouvel imac aussi silencieux que la génération précédente ?

- Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont vu fonctionner plusieurs des nouveaux imac pour confirmer que ce bruit est commun à tous ?

- Est ce qu'il y a un moyen d'arreter momentanement les ventilateurs pour vérifier que le bruit vient bien de là ?

J'ai contacté le service après vente qui m'a proposé de l'amener sur un apple store pour faire constater l'éventuel problème et le faire réparer mais pour moi c'est une véritable expédition et peut etre pour rien, du coup je préfère être sur.

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide


----------



## samoussa (7 Septembre 2007)

marsu31 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> J'ai contact&#233; le service apr&#232;s vente qui m'a propos&#233; de l'amener sur un apple store pour faire constater l'&#233;ventuel probl&#232;me et le faire r&#233;parer mais pour moi c'est une v&#233;ritable exp&#233;dition et peut etre pour rien, du coup je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre sur.
> 
> Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide



Si tu l'as achet&#233;c sur l'AS, tu as 10 jours ouvr&#233;s pour demander un echange si jamais tu as un doute.

J'ai moi m&#234;me un 24" Alu qui n'&#233;mettait aucun bruit lors de la premi&#232;re semaine mais qui emet maintenant un l&#233;ger bourdonnement lancinant(qui va et qui vient toutes les 10 secondes) assez desagr&#233;able je dois bien l'admettre. Apparemment d'autre utilisateurs ont &#233;galement ce l&#233;ger bourdonnement. 
Perso, je vais attendre qq semaines car j'en ai vraiment besoin en ce moment puis je le montrerai &#224; un centre SAV.

Cela dit je n'ai pas de  bruit de ventilo au niveau de la pomme


----------



## link93300 (7 Septembre 2007)

Youhou j'ai enfin mon imac 24" une chose a dire c'est waaa c'est grand !!!! Les jeux sont Waaa c'est grand, c'est beaux, le clavier waaa encore beau, tres confortable une merveille, xp installé sans probleme tout marche  , la souris par contre, tres bad :'( je la trouve pas précise je garde ma VX revolution.

La luminosité pique les yeux je prepare le dolyprane, mais j'arrive pas a lancer le truc pour configurer, j'ai lu le manuel ils disent de redemarer Macos en appuyant sur D mais rien il boot sur XP  

La fnac ma dit que j'avais 15 jours pour le retourner  (chercher en magasin et acheter en magasin - derniere boite ouf ! )

Aucun defaut bug, bruit, pixel mort etc... sauf la buer qui impressione au debut, la surface est assez grande mais plus rien a l'heure ou je vous parle  

PARFAIT ! Je vais rechercher sur le fofo pour configurer l'ecran 

Pas d'apn aujourd'hui, donc review photo bientot


----------



## eTeks (7 Septembre 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> j'ai lu le manuel ils disent de redemarer Macos en appuyant sur D mais rien il boot sur XP


Euh c'est plutôt sur la touche alt sur laquelle il faut appuyer au démarrage. Ca t'affiche du coup les partitions et les disques bootables, et tu n'as qu'à choisir. 
J'espère que tu as installé Windows avec boot camp ou que tu as partitionner ton disque toi-même, parce que, si tu n'as que Windows XP au démarrage, c'est que tu as écrasé probablement la partition Mac OS de départ.  

Pour le réglage de la luminosité, va dans menu Pomme > Préférences Système... > Moniteurs > Onglet Couleur > Etalonner... A la fin de l'étalonnage, la sélection du réglage gamma te permettra d'augmenter ou de diminuer la luminosité minimale.


----------



## link93300 (7 Septembre 2007)

La je porte des lunettes de soleil pour windows !!!! Impossible de trouver un logiciel pour regler la luminosité :'( j'ai les yeux en feu :'(

Sous macos c'est bon mais windows waaa


----------



## oohTONY (8 Septembre 2007)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonjour pour l'histoire du son 5.1 + I mac voilà ce que j'ai trouvé
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Hercules-Gamesurround-Muse-Pocket-USB/dp/B000BQYYFA
> 
> ...



J'ai testé les deux et ça vaut rien


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Septembre 2007)

Attention attention, je réponds pour le bruit. En effet, venant aussi d'un iMac Blanc mais aussi d'un PowerPC, j'affirme aussi que j'entend un léger bruit de ventilateur au centre de la pomme aussi il me semble.

Cependant il me semble qu'il s'agit d'un bruit tout à fait normal, les ventilos tournent à 1200 RPM ce qui est un nombre tout à fait normal il me semble.


Conseil : Install le widget Istat il va te dire un peu tout ce qui se passe sous ton ptit Mac ^^.

Mais une fois que tu es un peu plus loin de ton iMac t'entends quasiment rien.


----------



## marsu31 (8 Septembre 2007)

Ce qui me fait peur c'est que m&#234;me un peu plus loin de l'ordi je l'entends quand m&#234;me.
Je ne pense pas que cela soit normal.
Istat me dit:
optical drive:698rpm
cpufan:1200rpm
harddrive:1200rpm

Apparement ces vitesses sont normales, c'est donc un ventilateur qui doit &#234;tre trop bruyant.
Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de ralentir ces vitesses ind&#233;pendament histoire de trouver lequel est trop bruyant ?


----------



## marsu31 (8 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer avec smcfancontrol, et c'est le ventilateur du hdd, d&#232;s que je monte en vitesse il fait encore plus de bruit, je suis bon pour un retour en SAV...
J'esp&#232;re que je serai le seul dans ce cas mais apparement on trouve pas mal de retour d'utilisateurs qui se plaignent du bruit des nouveaux imac.


----------



## samoussa (8 Septembre 2007)

marsu31 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer avec smcfancontrol, et c'est le ventilateur du hdd, dès que je monte en vitesse il fait encore plus de bruit, je suis bon pour un retour en SAV...
> J'espère que je serai le seul dans ce cas mais apparement on trouve pas mal de retour d'utilisateurs qui se plaignent du bruit des nouveaux imac.



Après écoute, le mien a également ce son de ventilo au niveau de la pomme mais cela ne me dérange pas. Peut être que le tient fait plus de bruit. Tu peux également aller en "écouter"un chez un reseller, histoire de voir...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Septembre 2007)

Vous aussi vous avez des limitations de bande passante avec votre nouvel iMac ?

Je m'explique : 


J'ai la toute ernière NeufBox, celle qu'on voit à la télé.

Après test et vérification , j'ai droit à 7.6 MBps, donc près de 8M. Or que je me connecte sur n'importe quel site, grand ou petit, mon débit se limite à 1 M. Je suis connecté en Ethernet.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi... J'ai le tout dernier iMac Alu, 20" à 2,4 GHZ et je tourne sous MAC OS X 10.4.10 toutes les MAJ de sécurité ont été faites.


J'ai lu y'a quelques semaines que y'avait des limitations de vitesse , il me semble sur ces nouveaux iMac mais avec AirPort, si ça peut vous aider, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver le post. Je ne sais pas si ça a un lien.


Help plese  ^^ merci


----------



## Lonneki (8 Septembre 2007)

Aucun rapport avec ton iMac
J'ai eu le même pb avec le Neuf, fais un essai avec http://speedtest.net/
et appelle la Hotline.


----------



## lovell (8 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Vous aussi vous avez des limitations de bande passante avec votre nouvel iMac ?
> 
> Je m'explique :
> 
> ...



J'ai une LiveBox Sagem avec un forfait 18 M&#233;gaMax... En Ethernet je tourne &#224; fond en d&#233;bit r&#233;el, soit environ 1,3 Mo/Sec... En AirPort, je tourne en moyenne &#224; 1 M&#233;ga comme toi, mais encore pire, quelques fois en 20 voire 30 Ko/Sec !

Je ne sais pas l'expliquer, c'est tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire.


----------



## Lonneki (8 Septembre 2007)

A propos du bruit,
chez moi sur mon 24" j'ai test&#233; avec SMC et ce ne sont pas les ventillos.
C'est le disque dur qui a ce bruit un peu sourd. D'ailleurs sur le test d'Hardware.fr qui compare les 500go du moment on peut les &#233;couter et les WD ont ce bruit un peu d&#233;sagr&#233;able. 

http://www.hardware.fr/marc/site/western_caviarse16.mp3

Voila, donc &#224; moins de changer de HD...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Septembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> Aucun rapport avec ton iMac
> J'ai eu le même pb avec le Neuf, fais un essai avec http://speedtest.net/
> et appelle la Hotline.



Je suis aller sur ton site et il me dit que en DL je fais du 2248 KBPS ce qui est très loin des 7,6 annoncé par ma neufbox sur le 192.168.1.1 (ce test a été fait à 14:28 par la Hotline de Neuf , que j'avais appelé).




lovell a dit:


> J'ai une LiveBox Sagem avec un forfait 18 MégaMax... En Ethernet je tourne à fond en débit réel, soit environ 1,3 Mo/Sec... En AirPort, je tourne en moyenne à 1 Méga comme toi, mais encore pire, quelques fois en 20 voire 30 Ko/Sec !
> 
> Je ne sais pas l'expliquer, c'est très aléatoire.




Euh lovell  , je parlais pas du débit réel que tu vois en téléchargeant mais du débit qu'on te donne quand tu t'inscris , quand je disais 1M c'est c'est à dire environ 70 Ko/sec , je n'ai jamais eu plus de 120 Ko/sec , c'est bizarre.

Je tourne en plus en Ethernet et non en Wifi donc ça devrait me faire augmenter mon débit non ?


----------



## nicoplanet (8 Septembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> A propos du bruit,
> chez moi sur mon 24" j'ai test&#233; avec SMC et ce ne sont pas les ventillos.


+1
Exactement la m&#234;me chose pour moi ! 



Lonneki a dit:


> C'est le disque dur qui a ce bruit un peu sourd. D'ailleurs sur le test d'Hardware.fr qui compare les 500go du moment on peut les &#233;couter et les WD ont ce bruit un peu d&#233;sagr&#233;able.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/marc/site/western_caviarse16.mp3


Effectivement, oreille coll&#233; sur l'&#233;cran, le leger ronronnement vient bien du disque dur (j'ai localis&#233; &#231;a gr&#226;ce aux images de d&#233;montages du iMac alu que l'on trouve sur le net)...&#231;a reste tout de m&#234;me *tr&#232;s &#233;touff&#233;.*

Et concernant le disque dur, tu as un 500Go Western (WD5000AAKS) comme moi, qui a l'avantage d'&#234;tre pass&#233; en 3 plateaux plus denses depuis l'ancienne version. du coup :
&#8212; acc&#232;s plus rapides (cf. densit&#233; plateaux)
&#8212; moi bruyant  (cf. moins de plateaux)
&#8212; chauffe moins...

Et niveau bruit, l'Hitachi est le pire je trouve !  



Lonneki a dit:


> Voila, donc &#224; moins de changer de HD...


Je ne pense pas que &#231;a change grand chose, car il faudrait trouver un mod&#232;le plus silencieux, mais aussi fiable... 
Et d'apr&#232;s le test dont tu parles, *le Western est le meilleur du lot* et terme d'homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; des perf', *de chauffe* (hyper important dans le iMac) et reste parmi les plus discrets : pour une fois qu'Apple fait un bon choix niveau disque dur !


----------



## Alesc (8 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'ai le 750Go, un Seagate apparemment, ça chauffe dur... Jusqu'à 59-60°C quand je bourrine... :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (8 Septembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> A propos du bruit,
> chez moi sur mon 24" j'ai testé avec SMC et ce ne sont pas les ventillos.
> C'est le disque dur qui a ce bruit un peu sourd. D'ailleurs sur le test d'Hardware.fr qui compare les 500go du moment on peut les écouter et les WD ont ce bruit un peu désagréable.
> 
> ...



+1 c'est bien le DD. J'entends juste un léger bourdonnement en continu. Sauf quand...mon DD ext western digital est monté. Alors là l'imac emet un son plus sourd et sous forme de va et vient très désagréable. A noter que ce DD ext. refuse de monter en FW sur l'imac. Seul l'USB2 fonctionne (alors qu'il monte très bien en FW sur le macbook)


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Exact , c'est le bruit du DD  dommage , mais soulagé que je sois pas le seul , désolé  ^^ 


J'ai également un DD Western Digital Extern mais portable, de 120 GO qui est alimenté en USB seulement et je n'ai pas ce bruit de va et vient sur l'iMac. Donc je suppose que ça se fait seulement avec les gros DD WD.


----------



## samoussa (9 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Exact , c'est le bruit du DD  dommage , mais soulagé que je sois pas le seul , désolé  ^^
> 
> 
> J'ai également un DD Western Digital Extern mais portable, de 120 GO qui est alimenté en USB seulement et je n'ai pas ce bruit de va et vient sur l'iMac. Donc je suppose que ça se fait seulement avec les gros DD WD.



Ce bruit ne vient pas du DD ext. mais bel et bien de l'imac! Quand le DD est demonté, l'imac n'émet plus ce son particulier. A n'y rien comprendre


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Euh comment tu démontes le DD interne sur l'iMAC O_O, 


j'ai débrancher mon DD externe et le bruit est toujours le même...


Euh autre petit problème T__T, depuis quelque jours maintenant , j'arive plus à démarrer sans que la touche C ne soit appuyer. Or la touche sert à démarrer à partir d'un CD non ? Mais le comble c'est que je n'ai pas de CD à l'intérieur... Si je n'appuie pas sur C , j'ai l'écran Bleu juste la Pomme et la roue qui tourne. L'écran bleu en faite Ou y'a écrit Ouverture en cours de MAC OS X 

J'ai fait un coup d'Onyx, il a bien redémarré mais j'ai rééssayé après et il a recommencé à bloquer .


----------



## brome (9 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh comment tu d&#233;montes le DD interne sur l'iMAC O_O,



Je pense qu'il parlait de son disque externe. Donc : Utilitaire de disque. Tu s&#233;lectionnes la partition qui t'int&#233;resse, puis tu cliques sur le bouton "d&#233;monter".

Pour ton probl&#232;me de d&#233;marrage, &#231;a semble mal parti. Rassure-moi, tu avais un backup r&#233;cent de ton syst&#232;me ?


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Euh comment ça un back up ?


J'ai tout justemnt sur mon DD externe. J'ai fait aussi un copier coller sur ma bibliothèque pour garder mes préférences et tout, mais bon ca marchait bien avant pourtant .


----------



## brome (9 Septembre 2007)

Par backup du système, j'entend une sauvegarde des fichiers permettant au système de fonctionner. C'est à dire, pour faire simple, une sauvegarde des répertoires /Système et éventuellement /Bibliothèque présents à la racine de ton disque de démarrage.

Mais avec un peu de chance, tu n'en auras pas besoin... après tout, tu as pu redémarrer correctement une fois après un coup d'Onyx, donc il reste de l'espoir.

Dans un comme cela, j'essaierai quelque chose du style :

- tenter de booter en maintenant la touche Majuscule appuyée
- si échec, tenter de booter en maintenant ALT appuyée et en sélectionnant le disque de démarrage.
- si échec, essayer à nouveau de passer un coup d'Onyx et redémarrer
- une fois redémarré, vérifier dans les préfs système que le disque de démarrage choisi est le bon.
- éventuellement, faire une réparation des autorisations et une réparation du disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque ne peut pas faire de mal.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

La premi&#232;re solution &#224; marcher , j'appuie sur Shift et &#231;a a d&#233;marr&#233; en mode "D&#233;marrage sans extension".

Dois-je en conclure que je suis gu&#233;ris ou dois je faire autre chose ou quoi ? ^^ Je suppose que je dois red&#233;marrer vu que je n'ai pas de son 


P.S : La police de caract&#232;re a chang&#233; ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Non en faite quand j'ai redémarré ça n'a pas marché 

voilà ce que j'ai , si quelqu'un de méga balèze comprend ce qu'il y 'a de marquer ^^


panic(cpu 1 caller 0x001A4A55): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 1, Type 14=page fault), registers:
CR0: 0x80010033, CR2: 0x00000000, CR3: 0x00d76000, CR4: 0x000006e0
EAX: 0x0280d900, EBX: 0x00000000, ECX: 0x00000000, EDX: 0xffffffff
CR2: 0x00000000, EBP: 0x1413ba28, ESI: 0x02924800, EDI: 0x80000000
EFL: 0x00010246, EIP: 0x00000000, CS:  0x00000008, DS:  0x00000010

Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
0x1413b7d8 : 0x128d08 (0x3cc0ec 0x1413b7fc 0x131de5 0x0) 
0x1413b818 : 0x1a4a55 (0x3d2524 0x1 0xe 0x3d1d48) 
0x1413b928 : 0x19aeb4 (0x1413b940 0x0 0x40200001 0x1) 
0x1413ba28 : 0x70550d (0x280d900 0xe 0x0 0xffff) 
0x1413ba78 : 0x706239 (0x2924800 0xe 0x0 0xffff) 
0x1413bae8 : 0x6ffde9 (0x2924800 0x280d900 0x0 0x3816da) 
0x1413bb08 : 0x389b6a (0x280d900 0xe0000100 0x2924800 0x1) 
0x1413bb48 : 0x38a837 (0x2924800 0xe0000100 0x280d900 0x1) 
0x1413bb78 : 0x38a796 (0x2924800 0x26b0000 0x1 0x0) 
0x1413bbb8 : 0x7041d8 (0x2924800 0x26b0000 0x1 0x0) 
0x1413bbd8 : 0x705a70 (0x2924800 0x26b0000 0x1 0x0) 
0x1413bc08 : 0x7059c0 (0x2924800 0x2924800 0x1 0x705234) 
0x1413bc38 : 0x70f33c (0x2924800 0x26b0000 0x1 0x0) 
0x1413bc88 : 0x70f549 (0x26b0000 0x2924800 0x1413bca8 0x19ca030) 
0x1413bcb8 : 0x712e29 (0x26b0000 0x202 0x1413bcd8 0x39a3d1) 
0x1413bcd8 : 0x39bd18 (0x26b0000 0x1 0x0 0x0) 	Backtrace continues...
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily(1.4.12)@0x6f9000

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.10.3: Wed Jun 27 23:29:36 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.23.3~1/RELEASE_I386



Pourtant il démarre bien quand j'appuie sur Shift ou sur C


----------



## brome (9 Septembre 2007)

Après avoir redémarré en maintenant SHIFT, tu peux essayer les choses suivantes :



> - une fois redémarré, vérifier dans les préfs système que le disque de démarrage choisi est le bon.
> - éventuellement, faire une réparation des autorisations et une réparation du disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque ne peut pas faire de mal.



Mais le coup du kernel panic et le problème de son ne me disent rien qui vaille. Ça sent mauvais tout ça. J'ai peur que tu doives réinstaller le système (en choisissant l'option "archiver et mettre à jour", de préférence, histoire de conserver ton compte utilisateur).

Petite question, avant d'en arriver là : dans les préférences système, et plus précisément dans la section Comptes-->Options, est ce que la case "ouvrir une session automatique en tant que" est cochée ?


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

brome a dit:


> Après avoir redémarré en maintenant SHIFT, tu peux essayer les choses suivantes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok je vais encore faire une réparation des autorisations. Il s'agit donc bien d'un Kernel Panic T__T et l'histoire du son , euh j'ai bien le son de démarrage qui s'éxécute par contre.

Archiver et mettre à jour me gardera tout mes préférences, signets, alerme iCal, carnet , d'adresses, préférénces et smileys amsn ,etc... etc... ? ou ça va tout effacé comme si on formattait le disque dur à la façon windows XP ? T__T

T'as dit que ça converserait mon compte utilisateur mais c'est assez flou pour moi ça ^^


Et oui la case est coché , connecté en tant que , vu que je suis seul à utiliser mon Mac je n'ai pas à rentrer mon mdp à chaque fois que je l'allume.


----------



## brome (9 Septembre 2007)

Oui, archiver et mettre à jour te conservera tout ça. L'installateur ne formatera pas ton disque, mais réinstallera seulement le système, en conservant tes données.

Avant cela, tu peux essayer de décocher la case "ouvrir une session automatique en tant que". Si tu arrives à l'écran de connexion ou on te demande de choisir sous quel utilisateur tu veux te connecter, c'est que le problème se situe à l'ouverture de session, ce qui peut vouloir dire que quelque chose est vérolé dans ton compte utilisateur.
Si par contre  tu n'arrives pas jusque à cet écran, c'est que le problème ne touche pas ton compte utilisateur mais le système proprement dit.

Bien évidemment, ça ne résoudra pas le problème, mais ça peut donner une indication supplémentaire sur ce qui cloche.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Septembre 2007)

Ouais bah c'est le syst&#232;me qui est touch&#233; car il a pas touch&#233; mon compte 

Bon bah je vais le mettre en archiver et mise &#224; jour.


J'esp&#232;re que rien ne va s'&#233;ffacer je vous fais tous confiance xD. Je mets le CD d'OS X et j'appuie sur C c'est &#231;a ?

EDIT : Et me***, mon CD d'install est dans mon autre chez moi '-_- , fais ch***, je vais devoir attedre la toussaint  '-_-...


----------



## nik66 (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau ici et je suis bien content de vous avoir trouvé. Utilisateur Mac depuis de longues années, j'envisage de changer mon mini à bout de souffle pour un iMac. Problème : lequel choisir parmi les nouveaux modèles ? J'ai bien vu les petits soucis d'écran glossy et de buée (a priori, cela ne dure pas... ? Merci de confirmer), mais peut-on faire le point sur les bruits des différents modèles car vraiment je souhaite la machine la plus silencieuse possible (mon mini G4 est, de ce point de vue, une vraie merveille de silence). Sur quel modèle rencontre-t-on les disques les plus bruyants ? Les plus gros ? Car je comptais prendre un gros disque... Le 250 Go serait-il moins bruyant que le 500 ou le 750 ? Et les processeurs ? Les modèles 2,4 et surtout 2,8 Ghz n'entrainent-ils pas surchauffe donc ventilation et donc bruit ? Pour ceux qui avaient un ancien modèle (blanc, core duo, voire même G5) trouvez vous que ces nouveaux iMac font plus ou pas plus de bruit ? Voilà plein de questions !
Merci de vos remarques !
Nicolas


----------



## fredop (10 Septembre 2007)

Sur mon 24' 2,4 ghz avec le dd standard &#224; 320 go, je n'ai aucun bruit d&#233;celable. Ah si, quand je mets ou &#233;jecte un CD. Mais sinon, un silence tres apaisant. Je n'ai eu que des PC avant, je ne peux donc t'etre utile pour les comparaisons mac/mac.


----------



## PawBroon (10 Septembre 2007)

Sur mon iMac 24 2.8 j'ai un bruit de fond permanent.
Venant d'un PC qui faisait un bruit de turbine je dirais que le silence est royal mais comparé à d'autres iMac, mon 2.8 est bruyant.

Maintenant, la perception du bruit est très subjective et il semblerait que le 500Go soit présent au niveau sonore.
Un bordonnement sourd qui ne fait pas très Apple mais qui ne me gène pas outre mesure.

D'autres utilisateurs de 2.8 C2E ont ce bruit de fond ou je bénéficierai d'un échange en terme de silence?


----------



## samoussa (10 Septembre 2007)

j'ai moi aussi un DD de 500 go et j'ai aussi ce bourdonnement mais cela ne g&#232;ne pas outre mesure

Edit : La premi&#232;re semaine il n'&#233;mettait aucun son, le bruit du DD est apparut la deuxi&#232;me semaine


----------



## Klakmuf (10 Septembre 2007)

iMac 24" - 2,8 Mhz - 500 Go

Quand je l'ai reçu, il y a une vingtaine de jour, il était totalement silencieux, à l'instar du Mac Mini, sauf pour le lecteur de DVD, qui déclenche souvent les ventilos.

Depuis quelques jours, on entend un très léger murmure dès le démarrage, mais ce n'est vraiment rien.

J'ajoute que j'ai encore l'oreille très fine malgré mon âge :mouais:

Ceci dit, l'engin est totalement bluffant !


----------



## Alesc (10 Septembre 2007)

Un petit soufflement sourd sur le mien aussi, et ce depuis le début.


----------



## brome (10 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'espère que rien ne va s'éffacer je vous fais tous confiance xD.



Bah, de toute façon tu as une sauvegarde récente de tes données sur ton disque externe, n'est-ce-pas ?

On devrait TOUS avoir une sauvegarde récente de nos données sur un support externe (la mort inopinée de disque dur n'arrive pas qu'aux autres, j'ai testé pour vous).


----------



## pi-xi (10 Septembre 2007)

un petit souffle est apparu ce WE quand on y prete attention (je ne l'ai pas éteint depuis vendredi et il bosse la nuit  )

mais c'est ultra acceptable  
je n'aurai jamais preté attention à ça si je ne vous avais pas lu

il est dans ma chambre et je ne l'entends bien évidemment pas quand je ne suis pas devant ; je dors très bien avec


----------



## PawBroon (10 Septembre 2007)

Chez moi ce n'est pas le souffle qui sort du haut de l'&#233;cran &#224; l'arri&#232;re.
C'est tout &#224; fait normal comme comportement.

Moi je parle du bourdonnement qui est franchement acceptable mais qui ne me permet pas de dire "mon Mac est _incroyablement_ silencieux".
Nota, j'ai ce bruit depuis le d&#233;ballage.

Merci pour le feedback, vu que la machine est nickel niveau pixels et autres, je ne vais pas tenter le diable en demandant un changement pour essayer de  recevoir plus silencieux.
C'est r&#226;lant que l'on ne trouve pas de 2.8 en boutique pour comparer par ce que quand je vais dans un Store, les 2.4 sont _tous _et _toujours _plus silencieux.
Si c'est la marque de fabrique du 2.8 de souffler plus fort ou d'avoir un disque qui ronronne, je devrai pouvoir survivre.

En m&#234;me temps, plus de 150fps sur HandBrake, &#231;a permet de relativiser le ronron en question!
:love:


----------



## samoussa (10 Septembre 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Chez moi ce n'est pas le souffle qui sort du haut de l'écran à l'arrière.
> C'est tout à fait normal comme comportement.
> 
> Moi je parle du bourdonnement qui est franchement acceptable mais qui ne me permet pas de dire "mon Mac est _incroyablement_ silencieux".
> ...



le ronronnement ne vient pas du proc mais du DD, donc si tu écoutes des machines équipées d'un DD standard de 320 go tu ne peux pas comparer. Le 2,8 est équipé en standard d'un DD de 500 go. trouve un imac équipé de ce disque.


----------



## Nathalex (10 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> lLe 2,8 est équipé en standard d'un DD de 500 go.



Oui mais tu peux aussi configurer sur le Store un iMac 2,8 avec un DD de 320 Go seulement...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Septembre 2007)

J'ai le 320 Go et j'ai aussi le ronronnement, mais je ne peux pas dire si il est plus audible que le 500 Go :rateau:  , mais il est quand même silencieux, enfin presque


----------



## StrImac (10 Septembre 2007)

Salut, 

Ayait, je viens de recevoir mon New Mac Alu, et il est.......... terrible:style:

Je suis degouter de revenir au taf et de taffer sur XP ou Vista.....:sick::sick:

J'ai pris le 2.4ghz ainsi que 320 Go de DD. Je rajouterais de la RAM dans moins de 3 mois et prendrai l'apple care par la meme occasion.
Je trouve qu'il chauffe un peu sur le dessus mais lorsque je regarde la temperature des composants, tout est normal.
J'ai fais une reinstallation du systeme en virant tous les drivers et toutes les langues et maintenant il tourne comme sur des roulettes. J'ai juste un peu peur d'installer des logiciels , non pas que ce soit compliquer, mais a lire les commentaires, cela me refroidit  de les desinstaller. 
Je suis connecter en Wi fi a mon routeur et tout marche super. Il trouve bien ma connexion et ne la perd pas.. Bref rien de normal et d'anormal. 
Je n'ai pas de souci de pixel foireux ou quoi que ce soit...

J'ai un peu jouer avec Iphoto et je dois dire qu'il est super sympa, juste avec 6000 photos, sa va me prendre du temps d'organiser cela correctement..
Pareil avec Itunes, je suis impressioner de son integration a l'OS. Il est pas lent comme sous windaube.. Facile a lancer et facile a utiliser. Bref du bohneur.
Je n'ai pas encore toucher a Imovie et IDVD mais sa viendra bientot.
J'ai installer d'autres petits programmes type Adium, AMSN skype VLC.. Ils tournent impeccable.
Je me suis aussi fais une folie de widget  c'est terrible ces petits machins, on a tout ce qu'on veut. 
Voila la premiere impression et en tout cas, je suis super content. Les critiques sur l'ecran glossy, c'est un peu du flan. Je suis epater par les couleurs. 
Bref, un new mac user heureux ....:love::love::love:

Well clavier americain aussi donc pas d'accent.. DSL


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> le ronronnement ne vient pas du proc mais du DD, donc si tu écoutes des machines équipées d'un DD standard de 320 go tu ne peux pas comparer. Le 2,8 est équipé en standard d'un DD de 500 go. trouve un imac équipé de ce disque.



Le 500 ronronne très gentillement aussi... Faut dire que l'appareil est tellement silencieux que l'on entends plus que ça !  

Sinon, une petite astuce qui limite pour ma part un peu les vibrations dû au DD : les petits patins caoutchou transparent que l'on met pour éviter de claquer les portes. (ça se trouve dans tout bon magasin de bricolage) J'ai ai mis 6 sous le pied du iMac... Ca fait son petit effet de "silent block"


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Septembre 2007)

Pas bête du tout , je vais essayer mais on peut avoir une image (ou juste pour moi car je suis pas sur de bien savoir de quoi tu parles ^^ )


----------



## *mac* (12 Septembre 2007)

Hey, j'ai le m&#234;me :d:d:d et oui il est trop beau *bave*
Mais faut recharger la t&#233;l&#233;commande ? :^) Comment ?
(D&#233;sol&#233;e mais lire les 14 pages me tente pas trop *ange*)


----------



## lord danone (12 Septembre 2007)

la t&#233;l&#233;commande fonctionne avec une pile plate a remplacer.


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Septembre 2007)

J'entend plus le son de mon iMac a part si j'ai fait gaffe donc on peut dire que je me suis bien habitué maintenant ^^

Et à propos d emon problème de démarage , ça fait 2 fois que j'allume mon iMac et ça marche parfaitement. J'ai désactiver la demande de Login pour que je voye si ca remarche toujours ^^


Mais il est trop top, mais quel dommage je ne me sers pas souvent l'iSight T__T , mais elle cartonne ^^

Et le clavier mais quelle classe, quelle confort O_O


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Pas bête du tout , je vais essayer mais on peut avoir une image (ou juste pour moi car je suis pas sur de bien savoir de quoi tu parles ^^ )



Pour les petits patins "silent blocks", il s'agit de petites choses comme ça :






 (merci Google Images)  

Par contre, truc étonnant : je suis en déplacement en ce moment, et je "chat" avec ma moitié sur iChat, et je trouve l'image particulièrement pixelisé (trouble)... Pourtant Photobooth produit des images correctes ! D'où et-ce que ça peut venir ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Pour les petits patins "silent blocks", il s'agit de petites choses comme ça :
> (merci Google Images)
> 
> Par contre, truc étonnant : je suis en déplacement en ce moment, et je "chat" avec ma moitié sur iChat, et je trouve l'image particulièrement pixelisé (trouble)... Pourtant Photobooth produit des images correctes ! D'où et-ce que ça peut venir ?



Réponse logique : Ta moitié a revendu l'imac et pris un portable HP à la place :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2007)

Soit tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences ont &#233;t&#233; baiss&#233;s sur iChat. Soit Photobooth utilise la nouvelle r&#233;solution de l'isight et pas encore iChat soit ... Je vois pas


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Réponse logique : Ta moitié a revendu l'imac et pris un portable HP à la place :mouais:



Rahhhhh !!!! Le crime !  

Bon, je sais pas, j'étudierai la question en rentrant... mais c'est étrange !


----------



## PawBroon (13 Septembre 2007)

Cela ma fait la même chose ce week end et bizarrement l'autre était connecté en adresse AIM et pas Mac.
Cela ne devrait rien changer mais une fois sous la bonne adresse la qualité à la PhotoBooth était là...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bon, je sais pas, j'étudierai la question en rentrant... mais c'est étrange !


Lorsque tu iChat en vidéo regardes les données de connexion (menu "vidéo" -> Informations de connexion) ça pourrait t'expliquer la pixélisation (débit sortant moyen)...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

Stop ! Le hors sujet s'arr&#234;te la merci.


----------



## samoussa (13 Septembre 2007)

Par contre depuis 2 jours j'ai un nouveau bruit qui est apparut. C'est celui d'un ventilo dont on entend les palles. Coupl&#233; au ronronnement du DD &#231;a commence &#224; faire beaucoup . J'entends d'ailleurs tr&#232;s distinctement ce bruit de palles &#224; un m&#232;tre de ma machine, et plus encore avec l'oreille au niveau de l'a&#233;ration arri&#232;re.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu ne pouvais pas passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ta mal&#233;diction Samoussa , t'as cru quoi ? 

Perso j'entend que le ronronnement (tr&#232;s bon mot) du DD.

Je viens de commander une barette de 1 Go en plus sur MacWay pour qu'il puisse carburer &#224; 2 Go et enfin utiliser les 2,4 Ghz .

Et je remercie ce superbe site qui m'a donn&#233; l'id&#233;e d'aller sur MacWay car il est vrai que j'ach&#232;te peu souvent des composants ou accessoires Mac  donc euh &#231;a m'a bien aid&#233;.


----------



## marsu31 (13 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recuperer mon imac 24' que j'avais amené au SAV pour cause de bruit.
En fait il s'agissait du cable d'un capteur qui frottait contre le ventilateur, peut être que cela peut être la cause des bruits plus ou moins importants que certains subissent.
Par contre soyez très vigilants si vous confiez votre imac car lorsqu'ils me l'ont rendu, j'ai demandé à ce qu'ils me netoient la vitre devant moi pour être sur que les traces de doigts n'étaient pas à l'intérieur, et il y en avait pas mal. Ils ont du le réouvrir pour nétoyer convenablement, ils m'ont dit qu'on pouvait le faire avec deux ventouses placées à droite et à gauche de l'écran.


----------



## riton90 (14 Septembre 2007)

marsu31 a dit:


> Je viens de recuperer mon imac 24' que j'avais amené au SAV pour cause de bruit.
> En fait il s'agissait du cable d'un capteur qui frottait contre le ventilateur, peut être que cela peut être la cause des bruits plus ou moins importants que certains subissent.
> Par contre soyez très vigilants si vous confiez votre imac car lorsqu'ils me l'ont rendu, j'ai demandé à ce qu'ils me netoient la vitre devant moi pour être sur que les traces de doigts n'étaient pas à l'intérieur, et il y en avait pas mal. Ils ont du le réouvrir pour nétoyer convenablement, ils m'ont dit qu'on pouvait le faire avec deux ventouses placées à droite et à gauche de l'écran.


 

Et alors, ton iMac est-il enfin silencieux!!??


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2007)

En même temps il va dur de comparer entre son ancien bruit qu'on ne conait pas , son nouveau et le notre :s :rateau: :rose:


----------



## marsu31 (14 Septembre 2007)

oui, maintenant plus aucun bruit, un vrai plaisir.


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2007)

Plus aucun bruit de chez plus aucun buit DU TOUT, ou un léger ronronnement du DD montrant qu'il fonctionne ?


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2007)

J'ai command&#233; mon Imac 20"   

Aujourd'hui j'ai une borne airport extr&#232;me. Mon modem num&#233;ricable est branch&#233; &#224; la borne, puis la borne a mon Imac ce qui me permet d'avoir aussi le wi-fi pour mon pwbook dans la maison.
*QUESTION : *
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une airport extreme int&#233;gr&#233;e dans le nouvel Imac?
Donc je n'aurai plus besoin de mon ancienne borne? L'ordinateur va cr&#233;er lui-m&#234;me tout seul un reseau wi-fi pour mon pwbook?


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2007)

Euh , j'ai pas tout compris ce que t'as dit mais si c'est ça, je vais te dire oui ^^.

l'iMac a le Wifi intégré donc pllus besoin d'aucune borne externe. Donc tu te connectes directement à ta box de ton iMac à ta Box en Wifi


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh , j'ai pas tout compris ce que t'as dit mais si c'est &#231;a, je vais te dire oui ^^.
> 
> l'iMac a le Wifi int&#233;gr&#233; donc pllus besoin d'aucune borne externe. Donc tu te connectes directement &#224; ta box de ton iMac &#224; ta Box en Wifi



Wahouuu ! Mortel trop de la balle !!!

*AUTRE QUESTION :* 
J'ai command&#233; le clavier sans fil.
C'est-t'y pas qu'il parraitrait que le clavier sans fil n'a pas de partie pav&#233; num&#233;rique avec les chiffres &#224; droite? Si c'est vrai je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu l&#224;  :rose:


----------



## PawBroon (15 Septembre 2007)

Tu passes à Orleans avec ton sans fil et tu repars avec mon filaire...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai command&#233; mon Imac 20"
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'ai une borne airport extr&#232;me. Mon modem num&#233;ricable est branch&#233; &#224; la borne, puis la borne a mon Imac ce qui me permet d'avoir aussi le wi-fi pour mon pwbook dans la maison.
> *QUESTION : *
> ...





HImac in touch a dit:


> Euh , j'ai pas tout compris ce que t'as dit mais si c'est &#231;a, je vais te dire oui ^^.
> 
> l'iMac a le Wifi int&#233;gr&#233; donc pllus besoin d'aucune borne externe. Donc tu te connectes directement &#224; ta box de ton iMac &#224; ta Box en Wifi





NED a dit:


> Wahouuu ! Mortel trop de la balle !!!



Attention, l'iMac est &#233;quip&#233; d'office en wi-fi aux normes g et n, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il peut faire office de borne "centrale" pour d'autres ordis.
Il faut donc toujours avoir une borne airport, ou bien directement un modem wi-fi.

Ou alors, j'ai rat&#233; un &#233;pisode.


----------



## akai01 (15 Septembre 2007)

mince de mince

j'ai le Graveur/lecteur DVD de l'Imac  qui fait un bruit de decollage d'avion 
en mode gravure
En lecture c'est nickel. Je comprends pas. Ca vous fait ca aussi ?

fait chi...  faut encore que j'appele le support   

J'ai deja fait un 1 echange sur un probleme d'inverter,
je crois que ce va repartir pour un 2eme echange


----------



## mininuk (15 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Attention, l'iMac est équipé d'office en wi-fi aux normes g et n, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il peut faire office de borne "centrale" pour d'autres ordis.
> Il faut donc toujours avoir une borne airport, ou bien directement un modem wi-fi.
> 
> Ou alors, j'ai raté un épisode.



tu peut partager ta connection par le wifi directement de ton mac...bien pratique quand tu as un fixe et un portable chez toi.

de plus l'imac à un wifi amélioré je crois (norme n) mais sa marcher très bien avec l'ancienne.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2007)

mininuk a dit:


> tu peut partager ta connection par le wifi directement de ton mac...bien pratique quand tu as un fixe et un portable chez toi.
> 
> de plus l'imac &#224; un wifi am&#233;lior&#233; je crois (norme n) mais sa marcher tr&#232;s bien avec l'ancienne.



OK, mais ce n'est pas nouveau, ni sp&#233;cifique &#224; cet iMac, alors. Mais c'est juste "Mac to Mac", me semble-t-il.
Je veux dire qu'on ne peut pas partager la connexion du Mac reli&#233; &#224; internet avec plusieurs autres Macs, comme une borne, non ?
Si j'ai tort, j'en serai ravi.


----------



## marsu31 (15 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Plus aucun bruit de chez plus aucun buit DU TOUT, ou un léger ronronnement du DD montrant qu'il fonctionne ?



Plus aucun bruit du tout, quand j'entre dans la piece impossible de savoir s'il est en marche tant que je n'ai pas regardé l'écran.


----------



## akai01 (15 Septembre 2007)

t'as essayé une gravure ?    

quand tu dis plus aucun bruit,
a combien de centimetre de l'ecran tu commence a attendre du bruit dans une piece
totalement silencieuse ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> OK, mais ce n'est pas nouveau, ni spécifique à cet iMac, alors. Mais c'est juste "Mac to Mac", me semble-t-il.
> Je veux dire qu'on ne peut pas partager la connexion du Mac relié à internet avec plusieurs autres Macs, comme une borne, non ?
> Si j'ai tort, j'en serai ravi.




Si si on peut partager sa connexion internet avec un autre mac via wifi. 

Je le faisais à l'époque entre un iBook et PowerBook. 

(Préférence---Partage---Internet.)


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Septembre 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> mince de mince
> 
> j'ai le Graveur/lecteur DVD de l'Imac  qui fait un bruit de decollage d'avion
> en mode gravure
> ...



J'avoue que le mien ausi il s'&#233;nerve un peu mais c'est g&#233;rable.

Mais ce midi j'ai eu un deuxieme bruit qui y est plus un autre ventilo mais qui faisait un va et vient ... Pas du tout cool  Mais ca va mieu la je crois



marsu31 a dit:


> Plus aucun bruit du tout, quand j'entre dans la piece impossible de savoir s'il est en marche tant que je n'ai pas regard&#233; l'&#233;cran.



Me mien aussi est silencieux mais quand je suis &#224; 50 cm de mon Mac j'entend le ventilo .. donc vraiment je peux pas vraiment savoir &#224; quel point tu penses que c'est silencieux , ou si mon Mac est pas normal


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2007)

Heu, j'ai comme l'impressions que vous stressez pour pas grand chose, non ?


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Septembre 2007)

Bah au tout début oui , car y'a une net différence de bruit entre mon ancien iMAC G5 et mon nouveau Intel (remarque c'est un PPC et un Intel donc c'est logik ^^). Mais c'est Marsu31 qui me fait peur car il a plus de bruit T__T


Et puis pour le prix que je l'ai acheté y'a intérêt à ce qu'il reste silencieux et tout


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Heu, j'ai comme l'impressions que vous stressez pour pas grand chose, non ?



Clair ! 
Et même s'il s'entend, il est quand même très dicret cet iMac.


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Franchement j'ai la version 2,4 en 20" et je peux dire que après un étalonnage expert, mes couleurs sont plus du tout délavé



Je confirme, j'ai fait l'etalonnage de l'iMac 20 d'un ami. Avec une sonde, tu passes d'un bleu ****** a un bleu plus profond 
Donc, le nouvel iMac se calibre tres correctement (ca ne sera jamais parfait a cause des deux couches brillantes rencontrées)


----------



## nexus006 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, &#231;&#224; y est j'ai enfant monpremier Mac, un iMac 20", 2Go.
Et j'ai aussi un pixel mort, grrrr


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Donc, le nouvel iMac se calibre tres correctement (ca ne sera jamais parfait a cause des deux couches brillantes rencontrées)


A moins que tu ne fasses la calibation avec le soleil dans le dos, le brillant n'aura AUCUNE incidence sur ton profil...
Faudrait qu'on commence à arrêter avec cet écran brillant : il n'est absolument pas gênant en pratique et, comme je l'ai déjà écrit à plusieurs reprises ici, il y a moins de reflets sur mon iMac que sur mes CRT LaCie, le top du top pour de nombreux photographes et graphistes, qui les calibraient d'ailleurs parfaitement, malgré la dalle et sa protection, toutes deux en verre...


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> A moins que tu ne fasses la calibation avec le soleil dans le dos, le brillant n'aura AUCUNE incidence sur ton profil...
> Faudrait qu'on commence &#224; arr&#234;ter avec cet &#233;cran brillant : il n'est absolument pas g&#234;nant en pratique et, comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit &#224; plusieurs reprises ici, il y a moins de reflets sur mon iMac que sur mes CRT LaCie, le top du top pour de nombreux photographes et graphistes, qui les calibraient d'ailleurs parfaitement, malgr&#233; la dalle et sa protection, toutes deux en verre...


+1

Je ne comprends pas en quoi la dalle de verre g&#234;nerait la calibration :
&#8212; d'une part, il est de toute fa&#231;on conseill&#233; de calibrer dans un environnement sombre
&#8212; d'autre part, la sonde est plaqu&#233;e sur la vitre, donc pas de reflets !!

D'accord avec Alesc, faut arr&#234;ter avec cet &#233;cran brillant : je sais bien que c'est de _"bon ton"_ de dire que c'est de la merde, mais faut pas exag&#233;rer 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> [...](ca ne sera jamais parfait a cause des deux couches brillantes rencontr&#233;es)


Quelles sont donc ces deux couches brillantes dont tu parles ???


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2007)

Pour en revenir a mon histoire de clavier, personne ne m'a dit si le clavier sans fil que j'ai commandé etait sans pavé numerique, oui ou non?
Et si ca se trouve comme c'est un truc commandé en plus (+30euros) peut-être qu'il te garde le clavier original avec fil dans la boite, ce qui te fais 2 claviers?


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Pour en revenir a mon histoire de clavier, personne ne m'a dit si le clavier sans fil que j'ai command&#233; etait sans pav&#233; numerique, oui ou non?
> Et si ca se trouve comme c'est un truc command&#233; en plus (+30euros) peut-&#234;tre qu'il te garde le clavier original avec fil dans la boite, ce qui te fais 2 claviers?



Oui, avec le nouvel iMac tu auras le nouveau clavier sans fil, *donc sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique*. Moins pratique mais plus mignon ^^









Sinon, non, *tu n'auras pas le clavier traditionel avec l'appareil* si tu as choisi l'autre en option !


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2007)

nexus006 a dit:


> Bonjour, çà y est j'ai enfant monpremier Mac, un iMac 20", 2Go.
> Et j'ai aussi un pixel mort, grrrr



Change le tout de suite 



Y'a pas deux couches de verres, c'est un écran MAT sur une vitre, je l'ai vu sur des photos lors du démontage.
+1 arrêtez de démonter les écrans Brillants '-_- , quand on en a pas on critique pas c'est tout. Et si vous aimez pas alors que vous en avez un bah mettez un filtre MAT


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2007)

Il me semble que c'est bien une dalle brillante sous le verre. 
Sinon, Apple ne le vendrait pas comme un écran brillant j'espère !


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est bien une dalle brillante sous le verre.
> Sinon, Apple ne le vendrait pas comme un &#233;cran brillant j'esp&#232;re !



Non non, c'est une dalle mate, derri&#232;re une vitre, tout simplement...

Pour le 20' c'est la dalle* LG.PHILIPS LM201WE3 (TN)* qui n'est pas glossy. D'ailleurs, on l'aper&#231;oit un peu sur ces photos :










Une dalle glossy produirait des reflets beaucoup plus nets. (au niveau de la main du mec notamment)

Pour le 24', bien que l'on ne sache pas si Apple se fournit aussi chez LG.PHILIPS, on peut raisonnablement penser que la dalle est une *LG.PHILIPS LM240WU1*_ (Super IPS)_, qui n'es pas glossy non plus... 

Bref, on peut remercier Apple, parce qu'une vitre sur du glossy (!!!) je vous laisse imaginer &#8212; sur le plan optique &#8212; les perturbations et divers reflets interne que cela entrainerait !

De toute fa&#231;on, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas ou tr&#232;s peu d'&#233;cran glossy de cette taille pour le moment !


----------



## nexus006 (16 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Change le tout de suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Avec Apple Care j'ai une chance ou pas? Apparemment sans c'est cuit.
J'y crois pas trop.... il est trop moche ce pixel tout noir !


----------



## olivier59 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je pense a m'acheter le nouvel Imac mais je me pose des questions sur la configuration.
J'ai en effet pu apercevoir le nouvel Imac a la FNAC, le démonstrateur ma montré
qu'il suffisait de retirer une vis en dessous pour ajouter de la ram : mais je suis sceptique !.
La plaque du compartiment ne fait que 1cm de large sur 10cm de long.

Je ne crois pas que j'arriverais a y glisser mes doigts. A moins que les barrettes
soient placées sur une carte fille qui coulisse ?
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer et éventuellement prendre une photo.
Parce que la barrette à 140 E, cela fait cher quand dans le monde PC, on l'a a moitié prix.
Déja que j'ai envie de prendre le DD à 500 Go, alors l'addition grimpe vite !.

Olivier
Merci.


----------



## Alesc (16 Septembre 2007)

olivier59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense a m'acheter le nouvel Imac mais je me pose des questions sur la configuration.
> J'ai en effet pu apercevoir le nouvel Imac a la FNAC, le démonstrateur ma montré
> ...


C'est tout simple : une seule vis, puis il y a des languettes à tirer pour retirer chaque barrette. Ca m'a pris 5 minutes pour changer les deux barrettes.
Si tu veux en savoir plus, toute la manip est expliquée sur le mode d'emploi de l'iMac, à télécharger sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Septembre 2007)

Exact c'est tr&#232;s simple le mode d'emploi t'explique tout parfaitement je l'avias fiat sur mon ancien iMAC ^^ et j'avais fait ca en 15 minutes , en allant tr&#232;s doucement .


Et je te dirais si c'est toujours aussi facile car demain je recois ma noubelle M&#233;moire RAM  , avec 2 go , 
si ca fait moins de 7 jours que t'as re&#231;u ton iMac un simple &#233;change est  possible sinon , avec Apple Care c'est bien , jene pense pas que ca soit possible de rentrer ca en Garantie &#224; voir


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Oui, avec le nouvel iMac tu auras le nouveau clavier sans fil, *donc sans pavé numérique*. Moins pratique mais plus mignon ^^
> Sinon, non, *tu n'auras pas le clavier traditionel avec l'appareil* si tu as choisi l'autre en option !



Merci pour les infos et les photos !
Bha du coup j'ai changé ma commande, j'ai vraiment besoin du pavé numérique pour la compta. Donc ca sera un clavier filaire classique même si le sans fil à l'air bien mignon.

J'attends donc mon Imac 20"  - 2,4 Ghz - 2 gig de Ram et disk dur de 500 !


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Septembre 2007)

On peut rendre l'iMac 20" aussi lumineux que le 24" ?


----------



## Alesc (17 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On peut rendre l'iMac 20" aussi lumineux que le 24" ?


J'en sais rien, mais perso, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt : pour moi, c'est le plus gros défaut de cette dalle : même au minimum, je trouve que le soir, utilisée dans une lumière douce, au bout d'un moment ça arrache les yeux... Et pourtant le mien est calibré, avec le profil d'origine, c'était encore pire...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Septembre 2007)

Va a la Fnac Digitale , tu comprendra pourquoi l'iMac 20" ne me dit rien


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_&#231;a c'est de la r&#233;ponse&#8230; 
_


----------



## Alesc (17 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Va a la Fnac Digitale , tu comprendra pourquoi l'iMac 20" ne me dit rien


Il paraît que bien calibré, cet écran est très correct, mais je n'ai jamais pu le vérifier.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Septembre 2007)

Je trouve l'iMac 20" tr&#232;s fade par rapport a la luminosit&#233; du 24"


----------



## Alesc (17 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je trouve l'iMac 20" très fade par rapport a la luminosité du 24"


"Fadeur" et "luminosit" sont deux choses différentes... Qu'entends-tu par là ?
- Si tu trouves le 20" pas assez lumineux, je te réponds que le 24 l'est trop pour un usage quotidien confortable.
- Si tu trouves le rendu des couleur plus fade sur le 20", méfie-toi : je ne me permettrai un jugement définitif sur une dalle qu'après l'avoir vue calibrée...

Ceci dit, il paraît en effet que la dalle TN du 20" est moins bonne que l'IPS du 24" (ce qui est somme toute assez logique) ; je pense toutefois que le 20" n'est pas si mauvais qu'on veut bien le dire...


----------



## somen55 (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut, je viens de recevoir mon imac 20 et si je regarde une bande annonce de film ou un divix l'image est pourit rempli de petits carreaux.
Savez vous si il y a un reglage a faire ?
merci a vous. Laurent


----------



## J.L.M. (17 Septembre 2007)

Voilà ! Après 12 jours d'attente j'ai enfin mon imac 20". Aucun pixel mort, aucune rayure, bref je suis heureux.

Par contre si vous avez des sites qui expliques le B.A.BA de mac car après 10 ans de windows, meme la souris me tient me tete là. :rose:


----------



## eman (17 Septembre 2007)

J.L.M. a dit:


> Voilà ! Après 12 jours d'attente j'ai enfin mon imac 20". Aucun pixel mort, aucune rayure, bref je suis heureux.
> 
> Par contre si vous avez des sites qui expliques le B.A.BA de mac car après 10 ans de windows, meme la souris me tient me tete là. :rose:



Tout pour bien démarrer sur : http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
Pour les logiciels passe par ici

Moi aussi, après 10-12 ans de windows (oups !!! mot à ne pas prononcer ) j'étais un peu perdu. Mais tu verras on s'y fait vachement vite, tellement c'est simple. 
Oublie juste tes réflexes win.....
Bon switch...


----------



## J.L.M. (17 Septembre 2007)

Parfait ! Merci bien.


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je trouve l'iMac 20" très fade par rapport a la luminosité du 24"



Ho tu chochotes là?
:mouais:


----------



## Alesc (18 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Non non, c'est une dalle mate, derrière une vitre, tout simplement...


Je persiste et signe : la dalle est brillante... 
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/huffman/imac_hd/3.jpg

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=350120


----------



## oohTONY (18 Septembre 2007)

somen55 a dit:


> Salut, je viens de recevoir mon imac 20 et si je regarde une bande annonce de film ou un divix l'image est pourit rempli de petits carreaux.
> Savez vous si il y a un reglage a faire ?
> merci a vous. Laurent



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Tu regarde un film de 700 Mo en 350x240 environ sur un écran de 1920x1200, tu ne pense pas que le problème vient plutôt de là ?
Il te faut des films qui font entre 30 et 50 Go pour que la qualité d'image soit bonne  
`
Désolé du H.S.


----------



## sleb (18 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je trouve l'iMac 20" très fade par rapport a la luminosité du 24"



quand j'ai eu mon iMac alu, j'ai trouvé aussi les couleurs assez fades, et effectivement un calibrage de l'ecran est vraiment indispensable. Une fois le calibrage fait a sa convenance, la dalle offre un très bon rendu


----------



## nik66 (20 Septembre 2007)

Quand on regarde cette video sur youtube (lien ci dessous), l'écran brille de partout c'est infernal ! impossible de travailler dessus en images ou en bureautique dès qu'on a un poil de lumière derrière, non ??

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FNWgLOfFCk4

Nicolas


----------



## Alesc (20 Septembre 2007)

nik66 a dit:


> Quand on regarde cette video sur youtube (lien ci dessous), l'écran brille de partout c'est infernal ! impossible de travailler dessus en images ou en bureautique dès qu'on a un poil de lumière derrière, non ??
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FNWgLOfFCk4
> 
> Nicolas


Comme dit 20 fois ici : le brillant ne gêne que ceux qui ne l'ont jamais essayé.


----------



## Klakmuf (20 Septembre 2007)

Brillant ou mat, il est certain que l'iMac c'est que dalleDu moins, on ne voit qu'elle.


----------



## brome (20 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Comme dit 20 fois ici : le brillant ne gêne que ceux qui ne l'ont jamais essayé.


Quitte à devoir le redire une vingt-et-unième fois...

J'ai mon iMac 20" glossy 2.4 GHz depuis hier soir. Et que ce soit à la Fnac où je l'ai acheté, chez un pote où je l'ai déballé, ou chez moi où il a finalement pris place, je trouve l'écran très bien. Les sources de lumière ne se reflètent que si elles sont placés juste derrière l'utilisateur, et de manière générale, les reflets ne sont pas plus gênants que sur un CRT.

Quant à l'angle de vision, j'avais un peu peur mais je le trouve finalement plutôt correct.

Mais ce qui m'a le plus surpris, c'est l'impression de vitesse. Bien qu'équipé uniquement du giga syndical fourni de base, tout est fluide, pas de ralentissement, pas de ballon de plage... je n'ai pas encore démarré de logiciels vraiment gourmands en RAM (à part Safari ) mais pour l'instant tout va bien. Avant l'achat, j'avais prévu de lui adjoindre une deuxième barrette le plus tôt possible, mais finalement je m'aperçois que ce n'est pas si pressant.


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Septembre 2007)

Il est vrai qu si tu n'utilises pas pompe à RAM (Adobe Suite, Final Cut Suite si vous nous regardez ), et autres logiciel hautement gourmand les 1 Go suffisent tout à fait ^^.

Mais bon après si t'as Parallels , Photoshop, Safari , iTunes , etc...etc... 2 Go c'ets pas de trop


----------



## kitetrip (21 Septembre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Comme dit 20 fois ici : le brillant ne gêne que ceux qui ne l'ont jamais essayé.



Essayé une demi-heure à la Fnac, toujours pas convaincu... Normalement un produit Apple on est convaincu tout de suite :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Septembre 2007)

Billou sort de ce corps


----------



## Più (22 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur le point de m'acheter ce nouvel iMac 24" ... mais j'hésite encore sur un point : le processeur. Y'a-t-il un gros avantage à prendre le 2,8 GHz ?

J'utilise essentiellement Adobe Photoshop et Adobe Lightroom.

Merci pour vos réponses éclairées !


----------



## pi-xi (22 Septembre 2007)

Pi&#249;;4413361 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je suis sur le point de m'acheter ce nouvel iMac 24" ... mais j'h&#233;site encore sur un point : le processeur. Y'a-t-il un gros avantage &#224; prendre le 2,8 GHz ?
> 
> ...



je me posais la m&#234;me question (j'ai switch&#233; il y a 3 semaine pour un imac 24" 2,4 GHz)

j'ai la m&#234;me utilisation que toi : Ps et LR

tout roule avec le 2,4 Ghz !!!

je viens tout juste de lui rajouter 2Go de RAM (donc 3 au total) : c'est un peu r&#233;cent mais je ne vois pas trop la diff&#233;rence avec les 1Go d'origine (pas taper !)


----------



## samoussa (22 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je me posais la même question (j'ai switché il y a 3 semaine pour un imac 24" 2,4 GHz)
> 
> j'ai la même utilisation que toi : Ps et LR
> 
> ...



ton utilisation de photoshop doit être légère. En multitâche, la différence est également bien là .


----------



## pi-xi (22 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ton utilisation de photoshop doit être légère. En multitâche, la différence est également bien là .



tiens prends ça dans la gl  


nan en fait j'ai acheté la mémoire lundi et je n'ai pas pu utiliser beaucoup le mac cette semaine


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Septembre 2007)

J'ai ajouté 1 Go donc 2 en tout , et la ifférence se fait nettement sentir, alors je vois pas commnt t'arrives pas voir ta différence avec 2 GO en plus O_O


----------



## pi-xi (22 Septembre 2007)

paske j'ai pas eu le temps d'utiliser le mac cette semaine


----------



## Più (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Bon, je viens de revendre mon Mac Pro pour 3.000 euros, je sens que je vais donc craquer pour le 2,8 GHz avec 4 Go de ram (ram achetée ailleurs que sur l'Apple Store pour 240 euros frais de port compris, of course...).

Pas très raisonnable mais tant pis.


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Septembre 2007)

Ah ouais quand même, je ne sais pas c'est quelle REV de Mac Pro tu as mais tu passes de la fusée à l'outil tout en un surement moins véloce... Faits attention...


----------



## Più (22 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même, je ne sais pas c'est quelle REV de Mac Pro tu as mais tu passes de la fusée à l'outil tout en un surement moins véloce... Faits attention...



2x 2 GHz
4x 1 Go
3x 160 Go 7.200 tr/min (données)
1x 36 Go 10.000 tr/min (système)
1x X1900 XT 512 Mo

20" Cinema Display

Voilou...

Niveau DD ce sera sûrement moins rapide que le Raptor mais plus silencieux. Et ça se sentira sûrement au démarrage mais après... mouaif.
Niveau processeur je ne sais pas. Le 2,8 GHz doit être plus puissant mais il n'y en a qu'un. En revanche peu d'applications gèrent autant de processeurs donc... Par contre 1333 MHz de Bus contre 800, à voir...
Pour la mémoire a priori celle du Mac Pro est moins performante car "FB ECC". En revanche elle est adaptée au Bus système de 1333 (667 x 2) alors que ce n'est pas le cas de l'imac (667 x 2 > 800 ...)
Carte graphique je ne connais pas parce que je ne suis plus l'actualité à ce niveau. Je ne joue jamais donc... Largement suffisant pour les applications tirant partie de la CG sans être des jeux j'imagine.
24" : WAOUH par rapport au 20" mais un peu peur du brillant...
3000 euros contre 2000 euros : ça fait plaisir, ça financera un portable en fin d'année pour quand je retournerai à Lyon...

Bref à voir mais je ne pense quand même pas être déçu.


----------



## solero974 (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous.

J'ai enfin (apr&#232;s 1 mois d'attente) re&#231;u mon imac 20 pouces !!

il est extra !! L'&#233;cran est super sympa, suffisament grand pour une utilisation de "base".

Il est super silencieux !! Je peux vous assurer que l'on entend rien. Il faut s'approcher et coller l'oreille contre l'&#233;cran pour entendre une petit ronronnement!

Mac Os X est super intuitif, beau de premi&#232;re apparence, facile a prendre en main, quoi que au niveau des raccourcis clavier &#231;a change de linux, surtout le Ctrl+click qui donne acc&#232;es a clic droit !!

Le clavier en alu : super fin, les touches sont extra, facile a frapper (comme sur un portable, mais en mieux). il y a deux ou trois touche qui ont chang&#233; de plce (le point d'exclamation se retouve sour la touche 8 !!

Niveau sonore, c'est subjectif, pour moi les enceintes sonnent d&#233;ja super cool. c'est pas des enceintes, mais c'est largement mieux que tous les &#233;crans avec haut parleurs int&#233;gr&#233;s.

La t&#233;l&#233;commande : Ah mon amour  
Ultra pratique pour augmenter levolme,...

L'&#233;cran, bien que toutle monde voit de reflets reste pour moi sans g&#233;ne, sauf quand il est &#233;teint ou &#231;a reflete bcp !!

Bientot des photos pour vous.

On va pas cr&#233;er un sujet chaque fois qu'un membre re&#231;oit un Mac. Il existe d&#233;j&#224; un sujet qui s'appelle "J'ai re&#231;u mon nouvel iMac". On fusionne.


----------



## Kukana (23 Septembre 2007)

et bien bienvenue a toi solero974 
j'attend les photos avec impatience


----------



## iBapt (23 Septembre 2007)

Félicitations !

...pour le clic droit, vas dans les préférences système, tu peux modifier ça, pour avoir deux boutons comme une souris "normale"

et les photos???


----------



## Joffrey (23 Septembre 2007)

Super !!!   Félicitation et vite vite les photos, c'est celui-là que je vais aussi commander. Mais 1 mois d'attente c'est énorme quand même...​


----------



## g.robinson (24 Septembre 2007)

Les photos, les photos !!!
 en attendant que je puisse le commander...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Félicitation soléro974,
Bienvenu dans le monde de la pomme et bonne découverte à toi.


----------



## dartagnan (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai re&#231;u mon imac 20" 2,4Ghz.
Par rapport aux imac 20" des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes g&#233;n&#233;rations:

les +:
le port firewire 800
le prix
l'aspect alu bross&#233; plus pro que l'ancien
le clavier plus pratique

les -:
&#233;cran de moins bonne qualit&#233;: le plus p&#233;nalisant en fait est l'angle de vision vertical, en lat&#233;ral il faut vraiment se d&#233;caler ou souffrir d'une cyho-scoliose majeure pour &#234;tre g&#234;n&#233;. Cependant si l'on veut montrer un diaporama &#224; plusieurs personnes mieux vaux les placer juste derri&#232;re soi que &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. En solo, une fois l'&#233;cran calibr&#233; et bien positionn&#233; c'est tout &#224; fait acceptable. 

Il n'emp&#234;che qu' Apple aurait du pr&#233;venir les futurs acqu&#233;reurs concernant la modification de la dalle, c'est limite tromperie sur la marchandise. Lorsque l'on habite dans les fins fonds du Sud Ouest il n'est pas ais&#233; de se rendre &#224; la Fnac la plus proche (Toulouse, Perpignan, ou Bordeaux...).  

Reste pour les amateurs de photographie (ce qui est mon cas) la possibilit&#233; de brancher un second &#233;cran de qualit&#233;. Je le ferai peut &#234;tre, mais l&#224; aujourd'hui j'ai les "abeilles"...


----------



## samoussa (24 Septembre 2007)

dartagnan a dit:


> Reste pour les amateurs de photographie (ce qui est mon cas) la possibilité de brancher un second écran de qualité. Je le ferai peut être, mais là aujourd'hui j'ai les "abeilles"...



Reste que du coup il te revient au prix d'un 24" qui lui a un très bon ecran


----------



## dartagnan (25 Septembre 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Reste que du coup il te revient au prix d'un 24" qui lui a un très bon écran



Certes, certes mais un deuxième écran me permettra d'augmenter mon espace de travail...


----------



## mickyrouen (25 Septembre 2007)

BOnjour, 

J'ai moi aussi mon nouvel Imac 24".. C'est mon premier mac.. j'étais très PC (que j'ai toujours à la maison...) depuis des années... et franchement rien à voir mais alors... rien... pourquoi étais-je aveugle jusque là.. le prix certainement...

Enfin, voilà, novice queje suis, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la camera isight sur d'autres applications que celles prévus Iphoto, Imovie..

Je vais parfois sur des sites ou on peut utiliser la caméra? est-il possible d'utiliser cette intégrée ou faut-il une autre caméra (ce serait pas très intelligent).. 

je pense que je ne  maîtrise pas encore tout alors ma question paraîtra certainement "bête " pour rester poli...

Merci d'avance. 

Micky


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Septembre 2007)

mickyrouen a dit:


> BOnjour,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi mon nouvel Imac 24".. C'est mon premier mac.. j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s PC (que j'ai toujours &#224; la maison...) depuis des ann&#233;es... et franchement rien &#224; voir mais alors... rien... pourquoi &#233;tais-je aveugle jusque l&#224;.. le prix certainement...
> 
> ...



Ce fil, bien que partant par moment plus ou moins dans tous les sens  , est d&#233;di&#233; aux t&#233;moignages et impressions des nouveaux possesseurs d'iMac. Merci de poser ta question dans le forum "Internet".


----------



## chris78 (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous
Le moment tant attendu est arrivé pour moi. Je vous lis depuis des semaines et je viens finalement de craquer pour ce fameux nouvel Imac 24".  Pour le moment il est encore dans son carton et moi au boulot. Cela promet pour ce soir!
Je vous ferai donc part de mes premières impressions et/ou questions très rapidement. La lecture de ce forum m'a petit à petit convaincu de passer de l'autre côté de la force 
A très bientôt donc pour de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

tu nous fera parvenir tes photos


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Octobre 2007)

Il est silencieux ?


----------



## chris78 (4 Octobre 2007)

Il est très silencieux (hormis bien sûr un petit bruit au démarrage). Je découvre depuis hier soir ce nouveau monde pour moi et je me régale La nuit a été courte.
Aucun problème donc à signaler au niveau matériel. Au niveau logiciel beaucoup de maj à faire visiblement en espérant qu'elles ne m'apporteront pas de nouveaux problèmes en corrigeant les anciens Cela m'occupera de toutes façons.
Pour les photos je vais esayer de trouver un tuto pour insérer une photo et ensite je me lance!
Sans vouloir relancer une polémique l'écran brillant ne me gêne pas du tout.


----------



## Samus (4 Octobre 2007)

chris78 a dit:


> Il est très silencieux (hormis bien sûr un petit bruit au démarrage). Je découvre depuis hier soir ce nouveau monde pour moi et je me régale La nuit a été courte.
> Aucun problème donc à signaler au niveau matériel. Au niveau logiciel beaucoup de maj à faire visiblement en espérant qu'elles ne m'apporteront pas de nouveaux problèmes en corrigeant les anciens Cela m'occupera de toutes façons.
> Pour les photos je vais esayer de trouver un tuto pour insérer une photo et ensite je me lance!
> Sans vouloir relancer une polémique l'écran brillant ne me gêne pas du tout.




Ben justement, vu les pb de freeze, tu ferais bien de ne pas les faires, les MAJ, en attendant les prochaines....


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Octobre 2007)

Bizarre je les ai toutes faites et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes O_O


----------



## samoussa (4 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bizarre je les ai toutes faites et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes O_O



idem, jamais le moindre freeze et je suis à jour


----------



## Alesc (4 Octobre 2007)

Idem ici, RAS pour l'instant.


----------



## jjrmusic (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Je dirais même plus, idem pour moi : toutes les mises à jours sont faites et pas de problème. Pourvou que ça doure  

Je précise toute de même que mon module de MAJ ne listait pas la fameuse dernière mise à jour firmware et que je ne suis pas allé la télécharger et l'installer sur mon nouvel iMac Alu 20".


----------



## chris78 (5 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais donc lancer ces fameuses MAJ ce week end. Pour la petite anecdote ma femme est encore plus emballée que moi ( c'est pas peu dire!) par ce nouvel ima alu. Idem pour les enfants. Que du bonheur donc. Mes premières questions risquent d'arriver bientôt. Merci d'avance pour votre clémence et bon week end à tous


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Octobre 2007)

C'est bien de préparer les enfants au Mac, car il est vrai que pour jouer c'est pas le panard pour ces petiots  , quoi ça évolue vite le monde du Windaube sur Mac .


Parce que moi dans ma promo on me jette des cailloux à chaque fois que je parle de Mac... L'argument qui ressort est c'est trop cher, c'est pourri (très contructif hein ?), tu peux pas jouer sur MAC.

J'ai beau esayer e leur ouvrir les yeux en leur disant des trucs logique mais ils comprennent pas T__T. Après si ils veulent garder leur bouze de Windaube je dis pas, mais qu'ils viennent pas me dire que cette bouse est mieux que MAC OS X, où je les mords... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## steiner (6 Octobre 2007)

Voil&#224; j'ai moi aussi re&#231;u mon nouvel iMac alu 24" 500Go HD et 1Go Ram avec iWork 08
Pour mes impressions sur la machine je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre d'avoir recu mes 2Go de RAM de chez macway et de l'avoir un peu plus utilis&#233; pour en dire plus.
Tout ce que j'ai &#224; dire pour le moment c'est que j'en suis ravi 
Seul d&#233;faut 1pixel bloqu&#233; apparement mais je m en rend pas compte c'&#233;tait juste en faisant le test.
Et concernant les reflets AUCUN reflets sauf si vraiment je le cherche et que je regarde pas la mahcine en face. Sinon vraiment pas de probl&#232;me. Ne soyez pas choqu&#233; sur les photos que je vous laisse y a des reflets mais c'est du &#224; la prise de vue et &#224; l'appareil.
D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; de ces clich&#233;s j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu vite pour les faire et l'appareil n'est pas super.
NB : pour &#233;viter les reflets la meilleur technique c'est d'&#233;clair&#233; directement l'iMac avec une lampe de bureau. Moi quand je fais ca y a vraiment rien rien &#224; redire.
Voil&#224; je vous laisse les photos :
1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9

NB : concernant les freeze lors de la premi&#232;re utilisation il a pas voulu sortir de veille :s Mais depuis les maj et le reboot qui va avec plus eu de probl&#232;mes.


----------



## Le N° 6 (6 Octobre 2007)

magnifique! dur de r&#233;sister...


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Octobre 2007)

Oh punaise toutes les applis que t'as sur ton dock O_O, et encore sur un 24"  

Sympa ton iMac sur la photo 3  , la photo 5 me rend nostalgique de mon amstrad CPC 6128 .

Bravo pour ton achat


----------



## steiner (6 Octobre 2007)

Sur la photo 3 c'est son petit frère  quoique plus agé 
Concernant les applis dans le dock j'ai peut-être abusé  je referai peut etre un tri plus tard


----------



## Joffrey (6 Octobre 2007)

Vivement léopard   ça donne trop envie. En tout cas super beau vraiment


----------



## arar92 (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai le grand bonheur d'avoir acheté cette superbe machine ce matin, version 24' : je l'ai seulement déballée il y a une heure environ, tout va bien, pas de pixel mort, une quinzaine de mises à jour automatiques, mais je n'ai installé aucun autre logiciel pour le moment. En tous cas, l'objet est vraiment magnifique !  
Pour les reflets, je donnerai un avis lorsque j'aurais commencé à travailler dessus, et en plein jour...
Il faut que je pense à changer sa signature !


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Octobre 2007)

Bravo arar92  

Tu entends le ventilo ?





Léopard il est toujours prévu ?  '-_-


----------



## Bones (6 Octobre 2007)

Est ce que le Core2extrême est aussi puissant que le Xéon du Mac Pro ?


----------



## arar92 (6 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Bravo arar92
> Tu entends le ventilo ?


Je n'entends rien du tout, pas le moindre souffle  
C'est là que je me rends compte que mon G4 est extrêmement bruyant, vivement que je transfère tout sur le nouveau !


----------



## steiner (7 Octobre 2007)

Moi tout ce que j'entends c'est le HD .... externe


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Octobre 2007)

'-_- , bon bah je crois que j'en aurais moins besoin je ferais joué la garantie d'un an constructeur xD, parce que je croyais que j'allais pouvoir survir , mais finalement , je suporte pas ce mini bruit face à mon anicne G5 et puis certians disent on entendu rien , donc c'est poissible alros je vais le changer ou le faire réparer...


Fou moi ? O_O


----------



## chris78 (7 Octobre 2007)

Encore des heureux je vois.  Installation des MAJ ce week end pas de probléme. Que de bonheur depuis bientôt une semaine. Ca s'arrose


----------



## Arthemus (7 Octobre 2007)

Salut !

Et bien aussi, passage d'un powerMac G5 à un bel imac 24 pouces.

J'avais quelques scrupules à predre un si grand écran. Le 20p me paraissait la taille idéale.

Et bien vous savez quoi ?

On s'y fait très bien à cette taille  

Et la qualité d'affichage est superbe. Quel changement avec mon acien écran Compaq, plutôt fait pour de la bureautique !

Bref aucun freeze, tout roule, c'est beau !!!!

J'y mettrai bien une petite barrette de 2 Go un jour mais c'est pas urgent !


----------



## steiner (7 Octobre 2007)

Moi y a juste le disque dur que j'entends quand j'accède à des fichiers et que j'écoute aucun mp3 et que tout le monde dort et que ma fenêtre est férmée et que je bouge pas 
A part ca pas de bruit


----------



## Arthemus (7 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment silencieux.
Ca me rappelle feu mon imac G3


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Octobre 2007)

Le mien est pas silencieux T__T, flute quoi T__T. A 80 cm j'entends son ronronnement T__T. Il me rappelle pas mon iMac G5 que j'aimais T__T.


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Le mien est pas silencieux T__T, flute quoi T__T. A 80 cm j'entends son ronronnement T__T. Il me rappelle pas mon iMac G5 que j'aimais T__T.



Idem, je le déposerai au SAV cet hiver car là, pas le temps


----------



## sleb (8 Octobre 2007)

salut !

je suis assez impressionn&#233; par le silence de cet iMac !
certes ce sont des composants qui d&#233;veloppent une faible chaleur mais quand meme !!!
quand je joue en partition windows (lol oui je sais !!!) sur far cry, aucun affolement du proc, ca tourne vraiment du feu de dieu !!!
c'est une machine impressionante, mes parents avaient achet&#233; l'iMac G5 qui m'avait tap&#233; dans l'oeil mais la avec cette nouvelle machine, je me dis qu'il y a vraiment une plus value sur le matos apple  
et puis juste le mot de la fin, l'ecran n'est pas si pourave qu'on veut bien le dire


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2007)

Ayé je viens de recevoir mon petit monstre :
Imac 20" 2.4 Ghtz duo core, 2gig de ram. disk dur 500.

Bon alors,
Design magnifique !:love: 
Silence d'ange du ventilo!
Je suis d'accord par contre sur la dalle qui est moins bien que mon ancien ImacG5, mais avec quelques petits réglages ça le fait bien.
Le côté glossy de l'écran n'est pas si gènant que ça, et j'étais un peu septique car je bosse avec une fenètre derrièrre moi ! j'ai pivoté legèment l'écran et ca va c'est pas la mort non plus.
Sa puissance est phénoménale, j'ai vu la difference en jouant a UT2004, c'est carrément le jour et la nuit, la carte graphique fait bien son boulot et le proc suit aisement. Par contre le clavier n'est pas encore bien maitrisé pour les déplacements. Avec l'ancien clavier les doigts étaient bien calés, là ils ont tendance à partir en vadrouille sur les autres touches. mais ça reste une question d'adaptation de quelques temps...
Je suis grapiste et gère de l'image très lourde parfois sur illustrator notament avec certains docs contenant 1000 points au cm2  . Mon ancien Imac parfois me demandait un peu de temps pour déplacer ou modifier des éléments lourds (parfois j'avais la petite rosace qui tourne), maintenant c'est du gâteau! Les opérations de découpage complexes par le pathfinder (vous savez,là, des fois il y a un curseur de progression) , et bà là même pas mal, les excludes à la mort moi le noeud sont fait en un clin d'oeil.
J'ai pas eu le temps de bien le charger sur photoshop mais je pense que je vais gagner en vitesse aussi.

je peinds et dessine sur une table à dessin à côté du Mac et écoutant Itunes. Avant j'étais obligé de bouger pour baisser le son pour téléphoner, choisir un autre morceau ect.. Maintenant j'apprecie grandement la petite télécomande : c'est le kif!

Globalement je suis ravi de mon investissement.


----------



## PawBroon (8 Octobre 2007)

Il faudrait peut être nuancer un chouia non?
Par ce que ceux qui attendent de switcher et qui lisent ce fils vont avoir un niveau de retour d'impression qui est un peu perturbant.
Déjà, la notion de bruit et de silence est, comme chaud/froid ou beau/laid, un critère d'estime.

Donc en comparaison de mon PC, je n'entends pas mon iMac 2.8 ce qui me convient tout à fait.
Maintenant si par silence on parle de bruit de fond de crypte, non mon Mac fait parfois des bruits de disque dur.
En gros il est en fonctionnement quoi.
Pas de bruit de ventilos, pas de bruit lié au changement de la luminosité comme sur la génération précédente etc.
C'est simple, mes disques externes sont plus bruyants...

Moi qui suit un nouveau switcheur ce feedback sur le silence me semble très perturbant.
Après tout, est-ce que mon iMac est défectueux car il fait 4db de bruit de plus qu'un Kleenex qui tombe sur la moquette ou est-ce que cela n'est pas un peu normal tout ça?

Pour moi la notion de silence est simple, quand je repasse devant ma machine avec l'écran noir et qu'il n'y a AUCUN bruit au point qu'on la pense éteinte (comme la loupiote de veille a disparue de la face avant droite), et qu'il faut titiller la souris ou le clavier pour voir le tout resurgir dans la même seconde, alors LA oui je dis la machine est puissante et silencieuse.

Pour avoir posté genre 200 messages avant mon switch et lu plus encore avant de m'inscrire, j'ai appris à me méfier des opinions de ce genre.
Sinon dans la série opinion factuelle, j'ai depuis les dernières mises à jours les freezes que de nombreuse personnes ont sur le 2.8.
En gros, la souris bouge mais le système demande tout de même un reboot à l'arrache.
C'est souvent en sortant d'un Suspend de VmWare.
Apple est au courant et un fix devrait sortir dans le mois.

Machine parfaite au delà de ce seul problème qui sera corrigé avec de nouveau drivers ATI je pense.


----------



## pi-xi (8 Octobre 2007)

Entièrement d'accord avec pauvbroune (je pense juste qu'il devrait changer de pseudo  ) mais j'avais la flemme de coucher ça sur le papier

si j'étais switcheur aujourd'hui et si je lisais ça, ça me ficherait les boules... et sans raison comparé au bruit d'un PC !


----------



## PawBroon (8 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> Pauvbroune, je pense juste qu'il devrait changer de pseudo.


Cela vient de la BD Ecossaise, *The Broons*.
La famille Broon en gros.
Paw & Maw Broon sont Papa et Maman Broon.
C'est ecrit avec "l'accent" Ecossais.






A l'&#233;poque j'&#233;tais avec une Ecossaise et j'avais pris ce nom sur le Net.
C'est rest&#233;.
Merci pour le feedback en tout cas.

Pour ne pas faire de Hors Sujet et pour ceux qui se demandent se que vaut l'&#233;cran de l'AluMac 24, je dois dire que je suis bluff&#233; par son angle de vision.
Il reste visible / lisible pratiquement &#224; plat, 178&#176; je crois.
Pour positionner son Poang d'Ikea n'importe o&#249; dans la pi&#232;ce et se faire un samedi vid&#233;o c'est assez &#233;norme.
Sur mon Iiyama PC d'avant quand j'&#233;tais une brebis &#233;gar&#233;e, quand les sous titres de certaines series US ne passaient pas sur le lecteur de salon, il fallait s'empiler devant le PC et l'angle de vision &#233;tait &#224; se point faible qu'il fallait &#234;tre juste devant l'&#233;cran en calculant le d&#233;battement verticalement et horizontal.
En gros, ma femme lisait les sous titres et moi je voyais tout en noir et j'&#233;coutais en VO.

Avec les derniers Mac c'est tout le monde qui voit l'ecran et qui peut lire les SRT et autres.
Avec un soft comme SubMerge, il suffit de mettre les subs en jaune et en gras sur la vid&#233;o et hop il ne manque que la vendeuse de caramels mous...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Octobre 2007)

Non mais on est sur un forum Mac ici donc c'est logique de parler  et comparer les mac entre eux , mais c'est sur que face à tout les portables que j'entends en amphi ou les vieux DELL pourri des sales d'info c'ets le jour et la nuit.

Mon ancien iMac G5 était silencieux et comme tu le dis lorsqu'il était en veille je me demandais des fois si il était allumé ou éteind (si je regardais pas la loupiotte qui brillait )

Mais le nouvel iMac que j'ai le ventilo EST TOUJOURS EN FONCTIONNEMENT , donc je l'entend toujours et je ne pense pas que ça soit normal. Voilà ce que j'entends par n'est pas silencieux  .


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> '-_- , bon bah je crois que j'en aurais moins besoin je ferais joué la garantie d'un an constructeur xD, parce que je croyais que j'allais pouvoir survir , mais finalement , je suporte pas ce mini bruit face à mon anicne G5 et puis certians disent on entendu rien , donc c'est poissible alros je vais le changer ou le faire réparer...
> 
> 
> Fou moi ? O_O





HImac in touch a dit:


> Le mien est pas silencieux T__T, flute quoi T__T. A 80 cm j'entends son ronronnement T__T. Il me rappelle pas mon iMac G5 que j'aimais T__T.





HImac in touch a dit:


> Non mais on est sur un forum Mac ici donc c'est logique de parler  et comparer les mac entre eux , mais c'est sur que face à tout les portables que j'entends en amphi ou les vieux DELL pourri des sales d'info c'ets le jour et la nuit.
> 
> Mon ancien iMac G5 était silencieux et comme tu le dis lorsqu'il était en veille je me demandais des fois si il était allumé ou éteind (si je regardais pas la loupiotte qui brillait )
> 
> Mais le nouvel iMac que j'ai le ventilo EST TOUJOURS EN FONCTIONNEMENT , donc je l'entend toujours et je ne pense pas que ça soit normal. Voilà ce que j'entends par n'est pas silencieux  .




On va finir par le savoir


----------



## steiner (15 Octobre 2007)

chose promise, chose due, voici une petite critique de mon iMac.
Configuration : iMac 24" 2,4GHz - 500 Go HD - 2,5Go RAM - iWork 08

esthétique : rien à redire, c'est un sans faute. La machine est vraiment sublime. Le clavier est splendide. La mighty mouse mériterait un petit coup de fraicheur, mais elle est très bien comme ca en fait mais je regrette juste qu'ils n'aient pas essayer quelque chose de plus neuf à ce niveau là.

confort d'utilisation : aucun problème de reflets. Luminosité max trop élevée mais un tit coup de shades et ca va impec. Rendu époustouflant  ca me change de mon 13,3" . Le clavier est encore plus confortable que celui des macbook. La mighty mouse est à mon sens perfectible mais c'est peut-être encore un manque de pratique qui fait que j'ai encore parfois un peu de mal avec le clic primaire/secondaire. Mais elle est quand meme fort agréable surtout le bouton sous la roulette je trouve très pratique. Le mac en lui même ca ne change pas bcp du macbook l'OS est toujours aussi confortable 

réactivité/performances : J'ai testé pour la première fois les perf de cet iMac il y a quelques jours. En effet je faisais une présentation keynote qui allait avec un exposé. J'avais donc : keynote, photoshop (cs 3), safari, neooffice, adium, shades, itunes, textedit, mail (et je crois que c'est tout plus ou moins) ouverts et tout était d'une fluidité incroyable. J'ai vraiment été surpris  surtout avec photoshop qui tournait. Parfois encore un rien lent au lancement de certaines applis genre neooffice, photoshop etc mais c'est parce que je suis difficile ca :d et toute facon une fois lancée aucun soucis ca avance vite, très vite. 

jeux/graphisme : alors j'ai testé UT2004 sous mac : tout les réglages au max en résolution native => aucun prob. J'ai également testé via bootcamp : la démo de colin mcrae dirt, là je ne pouvais tout mettre au max sinon ca laggait un peu => soit réso un peu en dessous de native ac les détailes quasi au max ou alors réso native ac les détails sur moyen et là ca va niquel. J'ai également joué à cs 1.6 (steam). Et enfin need for speed carbon via bootcamp également, pour ce dernier tt au max ca lag vrmt pas du tout . J'ai également regardé une tite vidéo en HD téléchargée sur le net (légalement ^^) et c'est vraiment vraiment beau  

Son : je n'ai pas testé les haut parleurs de cette bestiole car j'ai mes enceintes creature 2  et je vous avoue que j'ai pas eu le courage de testé sans (je suis fénant ). Et point de vue de bruit émis par le mac : en veille = silence absolu, en fonctionnement léger bruit du disque dur lorsqu'il est utilisé, par contre je n'ai pas encore entendu le ventilo une seule fois, y en a un au moins ? 

iWork 08 : je n'ai encore testé que Keynote, je n'ai pas vrmt eu le temps de testé Pages et Numbers. Keynote est vraiment bien foutu les quelques améliorations sont vraiment utiles. Je pense nottament aux "masques". Je ne connais malheureusement pas encore ce programme par coeur mais j'ai réussi à faire tout ce que je voulais avec et ce de façon très réussie. Donc je suis très content de ce Keynote qui est en fait le même que l'autre mais en mieux  Je précise que l'exportation vers 06 peut se faire. Cela est pratique pour la lecture mais si il faut refaire des retouches apres sur 06 ca devient un peu plus chaud. Et évidement les nouveaux effets de transitions sont perdus. L'exportation en pdf, mov, flash, et ppt est vraiment pratique. Celles-ci se font avec plus au moins de succès mais vraiment pratique. Concernant numbers et pages je n'ai eu l'occasion que de regarder ca très vite fait mais ils ont l'air vraiment bien. Je reviendrai poster quand j'en saurai plus 

iLife 08: concernant la suite iLife je n'ai testé que iPhoto réellement et j'en suis très très content. Avant je n'ai jms eu le courage de trier mes photos. La j'ai tout taper dedans et en 30min tout était trié  et évènement renomés etc  1708 photos dans 25évènements. Fin très content de la prestation de iPhoto. Pour le reste je repasserai quand j'aurai vraiment testé.


----------



## arar92 (16 Octobre 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Pour moi la notion de silence est simple, quand je repasse devant ma machine avec l'écran noir et qu'il n'y a AUCUN bruit au point qu'on la pense éteinte (comme la loupiote de veille a disparue de la face avant droite), et qu'il faut titiller la souris ou le clavier pour voir le tout resurgir dans la même seconde, alors LA oui je dis la machine est puissante et silencieuse.


Mon imac 24 est exactement comme ça, un silence total, j'apprécie énormément. Pas de bruit de ventilo non plus.  
Vu qu'on n'a aucun moyen de savoir s'il est en veille ou éteint, ni loupiote ni pomme éclairée, je suppose qu'en veille il ne consomme absolument aucune énergie ?


----------



## GroDan (22 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est, je l'ai :24', 4G de ram...2,8ghz...mais à découvert pour un petit moment
Mais quel bonheur, je viens de passer mon apreM dessus, et je suis pas prêt d'aller me coucher...ça vous redonne envie de bosser un machin comme ça !
Un écran superbe, les fameux reflets ne sont pas génants du tout...éteint, on peux se raser :love:, allumer, on ne voit que les images...je les trouve même trop flatteuse, c'est dire!
Vitesse vulgurante, bon je sors de 7 années de G4 400mhz:mouais:, donc c'est sans mesure de comparaison...
Je dirai juste merci à ce forum pour l'avoir parcouru en tous sens...oscillant entre doutes et...doutes. 12 heures aprés réception, je ne regrette pas mon achat...même si j'attendais surtout le renouveau de la gamme des macpro et que c'est hier que les annonces ont étés faites...mais ça je m'étais préparer psychologiquement !
Moralité : c'est de la bombe !


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Octobre 2007)

Et euh ... le bruit du DD


----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Et euh ... le bruit du DD


:love:Je m'en moque, j'suis sourd !



Non, plus serieusement, comparé au bruit de mon vieux G4 (!!!) et du e-mac du salon (qui s'approche de la tondeuse à gazon).Avec le imac, j'entends un léger ronflement...qui s'approcherait du bruit de la circulation de l'eau dans un circuit de chauffage BIEN REGLE, et j'm'y connais ! Et ça fait pas glou glou blang blang:rateau:.
Franchement, ça fait à peine plus de bruit qu'un ibook !
Et le DD, je l'ai à peine entendu, le DD externe WD fait trop de bruit:love:...


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Octobre 2007)

Hum hum Int&#233;ressant, &#231;a serait donc le gros DD qui fait tout ce boucan et bourdonnement ?au moins on sait maintenant que ce n'est as un probl&#232;me (ou alors &#231;a l'est sur tout les imac alu )


----------



## steiner (27 Octobre 2007)

Fin en tout cas perso j'ai tjrs des mp3 qui tournent à volume raisonnable (car j'étudie en musique) et je l'entends jamais


----------



## Hayam Saury (29 Octobre 2007)

C'est un vieux Switcher qui parle (presque 60). Marre de galérer sur mon PC avec XP et pas envie de Vista! 
Mon fils a installé Linux Ubuntu, c'est bien mais pas si simple. alors en voyant le nouvel iMac dans le magasin, j'ai sorti ma carte bancaire (c'est quand même cher !) et voilà je suis revenu à la maison avec un grand et beau carton blanc.

Un (très) beau clavier, un bel écran de 20", une souris et rien d'autre; C'est propre et ça plait à madame (il n'y a plus de cables qui trainent). c'est inportant aussi.

Le passage par Linux aide bien à prendre le mac en main, il me manquait les bureaux mais avec Léopard , c'est presque pareil, ils l'ont appelé  "Spaces".

J'ai ajouté qq accessoires. 
Une mighty mouse sans fil (pas terrible) mais esthétique.:hein:
Un DD iomega de 500 Go, c'est lui qui fait le plus de bruit
Un Hub USB Belkin (7 ports) très pratique. il ny a pas beaucoup de connexions USB et ça évte de se pencher derrière l'écran (c'est l'âge).

Bref, je suis très satisfait de cet iMac et comble du bonheur ma femme ne m'entend plus m'ennerver !

A bientôt


----------



## pi-xi (29 Octobre 2007)

on exige les photos :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (29 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> on exige les photos :rateau:



Voilà  http://images.apple.com/movies/euro/euro/mac/imac/2007/imac_qtvr_20070801.mov
Bon, je sors ...


----------



## samoussa (29 Octobre 2007)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Voilà  http://images.apple.com/movies/euro/euro/mac/imac/2007/imac_qtvr_20070801.mov
> Bon, je sors ...



non non c'est rigolo, d'autant plus qu'après une journée de bourrin je me suis fait avoir par ta blague pourrie :mouais::love:


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Octobre 2007)

Perso je suis fan de cette blague   .

J'ai relancé mon PC , un vieu P4 1,5 Ghz , 384 Mo de Ram  , vieux de 6 ans, j'ai été obligé de le dépoussiéré car la carte mère criait et windaube marchait pas. Mais bon lorsque je l'enclenche oh mon dieu le boucan O_O. Je l'éteins et alors là mon iMac est aussi muet qu'une carpe. Le pied finalement, donc on va dire qu'on s'est un peu emballé sur le bruit , mais bon quand on est habitué à la perfection.... :love:


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2007)

Bon je suis super content de mon nouvel Imac blablablabla !

Juste un regret :
sur l'ancien quand il etait en veille, ca se voyait avec la petite veilleuse qui battait comme un coeur.
Maintenant pu rien (amoins qu'il y ait un truc que je connais po?)


----------



## zerozerosix (2 Novembre 2007)

Cet iMac est une sacré bombe (24 pouces).
A peine déballé, paf pixel chaud en plein milieu de l'écran... bien fait d'acheter à la FNAC, changement dans l'après-midi. Modèle n°2 nickel chrome.
Il ronronne à peine, il faut être à 3 heures du mat pour s'en rendre compte. Prévoir lunettes de soleil spécial glacier pour pas se faire bruler la rétine par l'écran LCD.

A part ça, j'avais vu la pub d'Apple où ils comparaient les fils d'un DELL avec l'iMac... Je me suis dit à l'époque qu'Apple en faisait un peu trop... J'ai refilé mon PC à ma belle mère (je suis vache avec elle ). J'ai du dérouler 20 mètres de câbles divers et variés pour installer la bête... Finalement Apple n'en rajoutait pas.

Cado bonux, un DVD de Léopard par la poste mercredi (mise à jour), c'est un peu comme si je déballais 2 fois l'iMac... Le bonheur :love:


----------



## davose (3 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

je viens d'acheter mon premier mac à la fnac, celui ci: le 2O pouces dualcore avec 320 giga de disque dur 1 go de ram et carte radeon 256, comme je n'y connais rien, j'ai une question bete, je n'ai pour l'instant rien installé a part mozilla, et l'install déjà faite à l'achat de l'os prend 33 go..je suis donc déjà passé de 320 à 287 go, est ce normal???

merci de vos lumières!!!!



davose​


----------



## brome (3 Novembre 2007)

Attention : le disque dur donné comme un 320 Go ne contient en fait que 320 milliards d'octets. C'est à dire 320 x 1000 x 1000 x 1000 octets, à la place des 320 x 1024 x1024 x 1024 octets auxquels on pourrait s'attendre s'il s'agissait vraimentde 320 Go "informatiques".

La capacité des disques durs est toujours annoncée par les fabriquants en milliards d'octets plutôts qu'en Go (ou Gio ou Gibioctets, pour les puristes), car ça gonfle les chiffres et c'est donc plus vendeur.

Ton disque dur ne fait en fait que 298 Go réel.
S'il te reste 287 Go de libre, ça veut dire que l'installation du système et des logiciels ne fait qu'une dizaine de Go, ce qui est tout à fait normal.


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2007)

C'est quand même abusé car au temps des petits disques durs, la différence est faible mais plus c'est gros et plus ça disparait


----------



## NED (4 Novembre 2007)

Prennez le 500gig comme moi c'est parfait, il loge très bien dans si peu de volume !


----------



## Chuck_Joris (6 Novembre 2007)

A mon tour d'annoncer l'arrivé de mon iMac 20".
Commandé le 19/10 et reçu hier. Comme j'ai pu profiter de l'offre étudiant il était accompagné d'un iPod Touch 8Go.
C'est Tiger qui est préinstallé mais le DVD de Leopard qui est dans la boite. Je vais d'ailleurs attendre un peu avant d'installer ce dernier.
Je suis super content depuis le temps que je bavais sur les imacs mais que je n'avais pas les moyens de me l'offrir.
Cependant l'écran me gache un peu mon plaisir...
C'est vrai que dès que l'on se décalle un peu les couleurs changent tout de suite.
Comme cet ordinateur est une machine de loisir, je ne suis pas continuellement bien calé devant l'écran mais je me déplace autour de lui, et on peut être souvent plusieurs à regarder quelque chose.
C'est donc un peu abusé cette dalle.

Au niveau du bruit c'est vraiment silencieux.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le pousser un peu pour voir s'il freeze avec des programmes gourmants en ressources GPU.

Dernier point : le clavier ! Il est extrement agréable à utiliser.

Voilà je crois que c'est tout...


----------



## TEOX (6 Novembre 2007)

> Cependant l'écran me gache un peu mon plaisir...
> C'est vrai que dès que l'on se décalle un peu les couleurs changent tout de suite.
> Comme cet ordinateur est une machine de loisir, je ne suis pas continuellement bien calé devant l'écran mais je me déplace autour de lui, et on peut être souvent plusieurs à regarder quelque chose.
> C'est donc un peu abusé cette dalle.



Génial ! Je reçois le même demain 
Vivement que je le teste pour le renvoyer à Apple et me prendre un 24"


----------



## binche (6 Novembre 2007)

J'ai recu hier un iMac 24". Superbe machine a part l'ecran qui n'est vraiment pas uniforme.
Le centre est plutot jaune et foncé, la partie droite de meme luminosité mais plus blanche et le pire, la partie gauche beaucoup plus lumineuse que le reste et blanche. C'est un probleme tres courant, j'esperais bien tomber mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Pour le 20", le degradé est vertical ...

Par contre l'angle de vision est meilleur sur le 24".

Je ne sais que faire, le renvoyer et me faire rembourser ou demander un echange mais si c'est pour recevoir un autre modele avec le meme souci, est ce vraiment necessaire de perdre son temps.


----------



## steiner (6 Novembre 2007)

Tu es peut-être beaucoup plus exigeant que moi, mais en tout cas en ce qui me concerne or mis le fait que le centre est légèrement plus lumineux (très légèrement) je n'ai rien à dire concernant les couleurs. 
iMac 24"


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Novembre 2007)

Pour la luminosité , j'ai rien à dire car je vois rien . Ensuite j'ai un 20" doncj'ai les fameuses couleurs délavées mais j'ai fait l'étalonnage et les couleurs sont magnifique   :love:.

Perso je ne vois rien de spécial , soit tu as des yeux bioniques, soit tu es très très très exigent ou alors tu crois qu'Apple c'est les dieux de la perfection et tu en oublies qu'ils sont humains  


Bonne utilisation de ton nouveau iMac


----------



## Chuck_Joris (7 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Pour la luminosit&#233; , j'ai rien &#224; dire car je vois rien . Ensuite j'ai un 20" doncj'ai les fameuses couleurs d&#233;lav&#233;es mais j'ai fait l'&#233;talonnage et les couleurs sont magnifique   :love:.
> 
> Perso je ne vois rien de sp&#233;cial , soit tu as des yeux bioniques, soit tu es tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s exigent ou alors tu crois qu'Apple c'est les dieux de la perfection et tu en oublies qu'ils sont humains
> 
> ...



Heuuu faut peut etre pas abus&#233;... Je n'ai jamais fait de photo et quand j'avais une version pas tr&#232;s l&#233;gal de photoshop sur mon PC c'&#233;tait juste pour faire du recadrage de photos. Donc niveau couleurs on peut dire que je n'y connais rien. Par contre quand un bleu vire au vert ca je sais le reconnaitre ! 

Donc non je ne suis pas tr&#232;s exigeant et je sais qu'Apple n'est pas un dieu, je dis juste que je suis d&#233;&#231;u par la dalle.

J'ai essay&#233; de faire l'&#233;talonnage avanc&#233;, mais pour ca non plus je ne suis pas dou&#233;.
Donc si ca ne te d&#233;range pas, peux tu me donner l'ensemble des valeurs des r&#233;glages de ta machine afin que j'essaie.

Merci d'avance.

PS : toujours aucun freeze en tout cas.


----------



## binche (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Non non pas besoin d'un oeil bionique pour voir mon probleme si tu mets un fond d'ecran uniforme blanc ou gris clair  C'est pas compliqué, le coté droit de l'ecran est moins lumineux lorsque la luminosité est au max que le coté gauche lorsque la luminosité est au min .

J'ai fait une mesure avec la cellule de mon appareil photo et le coté gauche est plus de 2 fois plus lumineux que le coté droit.

Ca c'est le premier probleme, le deuxieme c'est que la partie centrale de l'ecran tire vers le jaune mais c'est deja moins grave que la luminosité.

Je suis allé voir les iMac 24'' dans les magasins autour de chez moi, j'en ai vu 3 et ils ont tous au moins le probleme de couleur et deux sur les trois avaient un coté gauche plus lumineux mais peut etre pas autant que sur le mien.

Je vais appeler Apple pour voir ce qu'ils me disent. A suivre donc


----------



## vilagna (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai commandé le dernier imac 24 pouces sur le site de l'apple store. Au moment ou l'on choisi sa configuration, il m'a marqué 3 jours de délai, une fois la commande validée, c'est passé à plus d'une semaine.
Est-ce que quelques personnes qui auraient commandées ce type de matériel sur l'apple store pourraient me dire quels sont les vrais délais d'attente car je suis sans ordi actuellement et en ai besoin pour mon job.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

vilagna a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai command&#233; le dernier imac 24 pouces sur le site de l'apple store. Au moment ou l'on choisi sa configuration, il m'a marqu&#233; 3 jours de d&#233;lai, une fois la commande valid&#233;e, c'est pass&#233; &#224; plus d'une semaine.
> Est-ce que quelques personnes qui auraient command&#233;es ce type de mat&#233;riel sur l'apple store pourraient me dire quels sont les vrais d&#233;lais d'attente car je suis sans ordi actuellement et en ai besoin pour mon job.
> 
> Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses



Pour ma part cela fait deux semaines que ma commande a &#233;t&#233; valid&#233;e par l'Apple Store, et je suis toujours dans l'attente de la recevoir. La date d'exp&#233;dition de ma commande a &#233;t&#233; repouss&#233;e une fois de deux jours, et il y a encore du retard, cette fois-ci pour l'acheminement vers le sud de la France (ma commande a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e). Si ton besoin est urgent, il reste la solution de l'acheter directement dans un magasin agr&#233;e Apple.


----------



## vilagna (7 Novembre 2007)

je l'ai commandé sur le site de l'éducation afin d'avoir la remise enseignant et ne sais si les apple center proposent cette remise.
Ce retard ne nous donne pas le droit à un geste commercial de la part d'Apple (je rappelle que lors de la configuration, ils annoncent trois jours) ?


----------



## babeuf (7 Novembre 2007)

vilagna a dit:


> je l'ai commandé sur le site de l'éducation afin d'avoir la remise enseignant et ne sais si les apple center proposent cette remise.
> Ce retard ne nous donne pas le droit à un geste commercial de la part d'Apple (je rappelle que lors de la configuration, ils annoncent trois jours) ?



J'ai commandé mon imac 20p en février dernier chez DXM à Rennes (Apple Center) ils m'ont fait une réduction supérieure à celle de l'Apple Store, je parle bien du tarif éducation (près de 30 euros de moins).
En outre, ils m'avaient déballé la machine pour faire un test
Et aujourd'hui, si j'ai un pb, j'ai un interlocuteur en face de moi c'est toujours plus sympa.
Je ne saurais que trop recommander de faire de même.
À noter que je n'ai pas été confronté à une "situation de crise", c'est souvent là que l'on découvre la réelle compétence d'un magasin.


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Novembre 2007)

*Rappel du sujet : "J'ai reçu mon iMac".*

Ce n'est pas un sujet de suivi des commandes, c'est un sujet consacré aux témoignages de ceux qui ont reçu et déballé leur iMac. Merci de respecter ce sujet afin d'éviter que ce fil ne parte dans tous les sens et perde tout son intérêt


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Novembre 2007)

Voil&#224; mon &#233;talonnage 

 



J'ai fait en fonction de mon oeil, donc je ne dis pas que c'est ces couleurs l&#224; &#224; prendre obligatoirement. Et puis je suis daltonien


----------



## Chuck_Joris (8 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Voilà mon étalonnage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup j'essairais ça ce soir.
Je n'ai pas m'empecher de sourir en lisant ta dernière phrase, je vais découvrir le monde tel qu'un daltonien le voit !


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Novembre 2007)

BRavo Macounette pour ton achat ^^.

Quelle classe la configuration , samoussa a raison , frimeuse va   ^^


----------



## PawBroon (10 Novembre 2007)

En même temps, vu que le 500Go est un chouilla bruillant, prendre le 750Go peut être une mesure de contournement.


----------



## Macounette (10 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> BRavo Macounette pour ton achat ^^.
> 
> Quelle classe la configuration , samoussa a raison , frimeuse va   ^^


J'fais pas les choses à moitié    



PawBroon a dit:


> En même temps, vu que le 500Go est un chouilla bruillant, prendre le 750Go peut être une mesure de contournement.


Ah tiens, je ne savais pas que le 500 go était bruyant. Je voulais juste être tranquille côté taille du disque.

Sinon, j'en suis très satisfaite. RAS au sujet de l'iMac en lui-même, il est parfait, rapide, silencieux. Deux freeze en deux jours, le dernier ce matin. J'espère que cela en restera là :rateau: Je ne sais pas s'ils sont à imputer à l'iMac en lui-même ou bien à Leopard. 
L'écran est une pure merveille :love: mais tellement brillant qu'il me faudrait des lunettes de soleil, même à luminosité minimale. En tout cas, les photos rendent très bien dessus. Belles couleurs  
A part cela, je découvre petit à petit en installant mes logiciels. La dernière "barrière" qu'il reste à franchir est Bootcamp et l'installation de Windows XP... ce sera pour demain.


----------



## steiner (11 Novembre 2007)

Pour ce qui est de la luminosité il y a le petit utilitaire shades. Mais attention celui-ci a un bug lorsqu'on l'utilise en meme temps que les Spaces de Leopard.


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la luminosit&#233; il y a le petit utilitaire shades. Mais attention celui-ci a un bug lorsqu'on l'utilise en meme temps que les Spaces de Leopard.


Argh, alors &#231;a va pas le faire... je suis une junkie de Spaces :love: 

_&#233;dith : une version compatible sera apparemment dispo dans les prochains jours_ 

Sinon, la premi&#232;re chose que j'ai remplac&#233;e, c'est cette souris de m....  beurk. J'ai gard&#233; ma bonne vieille IntelliMouse Optical de Microsoft (je sais...  )


----------



## steiner (11 Novembre 2007)

J'ai la même. Au début j'ai eu un peu de mal avec la mighty mouse mais maintenant je l'aime 
Je n'ai ressorti ma IntelliMouse Optical que pour jouer à un bête jeu de FPS pour tester la carte graphique sous windows via bootcamp


----------



## Joffrey (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi reçu mon nouvel iMac  Franchement ce n'est que du bonheur. Il est beau, silencieux, grand (pourtant c'est un 20") et super facile à utiliser. Je précise que ma dalle est très bonne, en magasin ça tournait vers le jaune ou orange, ici rien du tout. Je me mets au dessus, sur le coté, rien ne change. Apple à peut-être rectifié le tir...


----------



## TEOX (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi reçu mon nouvel iMac (ouf, je ne suis pas HS). C'est un 20" comme toi Joffrey et il est vrai qu'il faut vraiment se mettre à 180° de côté pour voir les couleurs changer vers le jaune (situation improbable donc). Par contre, c'est beaucoup moins glorieux verticalement. Il suffit par exemple de le ver un peu la tête pour voir les couleurs de cette fenêtre s'inverser (blanc -> bleu et bleu -> blanc).

La suite ... dans ma signature


----------



## Kukana (15 Novembre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi reçu mon nouvel iMac (ouf, je ne suis pas HS). C'est un 20" comme toi Joffrey et il est vrai qu'il faut vraiment *se mettre à 180° de côté pour voir les couleurs changer vers le jaune (situation improbable donc)*.



effectivement si tu te met derrière ton imac tu ne pourra plus voir les couleur changer vu que tu ne verra meme plus l'ecran


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Novembre 2007)

Loool Pauvre TEOX , OWNED .

A propos MAJ 10.4.11 fait sur un iMAC 20 " Alu et y'a pas de soucis ça marche très bien


----------



## TEOX (15 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> effectivement si tu te met derrière ton imac tu ne pourra plus voir les couleur changer vu que tu ne verra meme plus l'ecran



Oula, désolé 
Je parlais bien évidemment de 90°


----------



## Arthemus (15 Novembre 2007)

Une des premières choses que j'ai faite quand j'ai reçu cette pure beauté qu'est le 24 pouces alu c'est non pas installer shade (connaissais pas !) mais un autre petit soft "Brightness Control".
Ca fonctionne pas mal, mais c'est dommage que ça reste une application à part entière, qu'il faut lancer à chaque démarrage (ça se fait automatiquement mais bon ....)
J'aurai tellement aimé un nouveau paramétrage définitif à modifier dans les Préférences systèmes.


----------



## Macounette (15 Novembre 2007)

En ce moment, je :
- retouche une photo (un RAW de 8 mo) sur Photoshop;
- chatte avec ma soeur sur MSN
- &#233;coute de la musique
- fais une copie de mes archives photo sur DVD

... et tout cela dans la plus parfaite harmonie et fluidit&#233; 

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, cet iMac est une vraie merveille. :love: :love: chaque jour, j'en d&#233;couvre une facette suppl&#233;mentaire. Un vrai bonheur, malgr&#233; les quelques petits probl&#232;mes rencontr&#233;s au d&#233;part....


----------



## Syannick (15 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> En ce moment, je :
> - retouche une photo (un RAW de 8 mo) sur Photoshop;
> - chatte avec ma soeur sur MSN
> - écoute de la musique
> ...



tu as fait la mise à jour de la carte ????


----------



## Macounette (15 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> tu as fait la mise à jour de la carte ????


_quelle_ mise à jour de la carte ? :mouais: j'ai fait la mise à jour de l'iMac, la 1.3, celle qui était proposée par "Mise à jour logiciel", c'est tout.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2007)

Il parle sans doute de ça.


----------



## Macounette (15 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Il parle sans doute de &#231;a.


:rose: au temps pour moi, je n'&#233;tais pas au courant... visiblement &#231;a vient de sortir ! 

edit : la mise &#224; jour 10.5.1 est &#233;galement dispo !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2007)

J'ai reçu hier au travail mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, il est aussi beau et bon que celui de la maison. 
La grande classe dans le bureau mais par contre, que je risque de perdre pas mal de temps en démo diverse. 

Quand les gens rentrent dans le bureau, j'ai souvent droit à des "Wouaw Paul, il est terrible ton écran ! "


----------



## samoussa (16 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai reçu hier au travail mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, il est aussi beau et bon que celui de la maison.
> La grande classe dans le bureau mais par contre, que je risque de perdre pas mal de temps en démo diverse.
> 
> Quand les gens rentrent dans le bureau, j'ai souvent droit à des "Wouaw Paul, il est terrible ton écran ! "



Y'en a qui ont la vie dure quand même :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (16 Novembre 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai re&#231;u hier au travail mon iMac 24' 2,8 Ghz, il est aussi beau et bon que celui de la maison.


Rh&#244; le veinard qui bosse sur Mac &#224; la maison comme au travail.  Ils engagent pas, chez toi, par hasard ? :love:     

F&#233;licitations pour cet achat ! 



Foguenne a dit:


> La grande classe dans le bureau mais par contre, que je risque de perdre pas mal de temps en d&#233;mo diverse.
> 
> Quand les gens rentrent dans le bureau, j'ai souvent droit &#224; des "Wouaw Paul, il est terrible ton &#233;cran ! "


H&#233;h&#233; c'est l'effet kisscool du 24". :love: 
M&#234;me mon p&#233;c&#233;iste d'homme est tout gaga devant l'&#233;cran du Mac, surtout lorsque je mets Front Row avec un beau diashow photos en musique....


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2007)

Et hop, une petite photo.  histoire de maintenir ce fil vivant.


----------



## steiner (17 Novembre 2007)

Joli 
Par contre le wireless keyboard fait vraiment petit a cot&#233; de l'&#233;cran 

NB : Range cette souris microsoft  ce serait plus beau avec la mightymouse  Mais je conc&#232;de que cette souris (intelli mouse optical) est vraiment vraiment bien. Et super qualit&#233; en plus. Je l'ai utilis&#233;e pendant des ann&#233;es sans aucun probl&#232;mes et elle va toujours aussi bien. Mais bon maintenant j'utilise la mightymouse qui est aussi terrible 

PS2 : ton bureau (le bois) ressemble tr&#232;s fort au mien


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Novembre 2007)

Très beau iMac , AAAAAAh un keyboard qu'a rétrécie au lavage O_O...  .

AAAhhhh cachez donc cette souris Microsoft que je ne saurais voir.

Sinon c'est beau  bravo Macounetteuh


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2007)

hihi, merci vous deux 
Mais c'est hors de question de me passer de ma fid&#232;le IntelliMouse  le confort prime sur l'esth&#233;tique...  
J'ai bien essay&#233; de tenir 24h avec la Mighty Mouse mais j'avais tellement mal au bras qu'il m'a fallu faire une pause et mettre une pommade dessus.... 

Quant au wireless, c'&#233;tait un cadeau  de Suisse qui plus est


----------



## Alesc (18 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> hihi, merci vous deux
> Mais c'est hors de question de me passer de ma fidèle IntelliMouse  le confort prime sur l'esthétique...
> J'ai bien essayé de tenir 24h avec la Mighty Mouse mais j'avais tellement mal au bras qu'il m'a fallu faire une pause et mettre une pommade dessus....
> 
> Quant au wireless, c'était un cadeau  de Suisse qui plus est


C'est clair qu'il n'y a rien de pire que cette souris ! A chaque fois que je m'en sers quelques heures, j'ai des crampes !  J'ai une Microsoft et une Logitech dans mon tiroir, je vais bientôt les ressortir : c'est bien meilleur...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Mais c'est hors de question de me passer de ma fidèle IntelliMouse  le confort prime sur l'esthétique...



Pas d'accord, plutôt mille tendinite que d'utiliser une souris moche.    :love:


----------



## steiner (18 Novembre 2007)

Bah moi je trouve pas la mightymouse inconfortable. Mais c'est peut-être une question d habitude.


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2007)

Bah c'est une souris moche, chère, pas fonctionnelle, et en plus pathogène.

Mais bon, comme elle est d'Apple, on ne dit rien, et on souffre en silence (et avec le sourire, svp).


----------



## Joffrey (18 Novembre 2007)

Bah je dois dire que la mighty me convient bien. Faut dire qu'avant ça je n'utilisais pas de souris, puisque j'étais habitué à mon pc portable. Je ne le reproche rien à cette petite souris apple


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Novembre 2007)

On revient à l'iMac merci.


----------



## clochelune (18 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> On reste dans le sujet : les accessoires de l'iMac font partie de l'iMac.
> 
> 
> Et c'est un professionnel de la sant&#233; qui ose dire &#231;a......    :love:
> ...



j'ai vu le clavier hier &#224; la Fnac!!
j'ai bien failli y griller ma carte (car en plus je suis tomb&#233;e carr&#233;ment folle de l'apple cinema display 23 pouces, en arr&#234;t devant l'&#233;cran qui &#233;tait sous L&#233;opard avec une d&#233;monstration de l'utilisation de spaces dessus
je crois que j'offrirai cela &#224; mon MacBook un de ces quatre!

en revanche, la MightyMouse ne m'a pas convenu &#233;galement (j'avais la BlueTooth )
j'avais repris une logitech sans fil USB (mais pas BT et l&#224; elle mange toutes les piles) du coup je vais revenir &#224; une souris filaire, mais une jolie, blanche pour aller avec MacBook mais peut-&#234;tre avec un petit dessin dessus... bref, j'aime bien quand c'est esth&#233;tique et confortable!
la MightyMouse est esth&#233;tique mais pas confortable pour moi (quand celle de mon iMac sous OS 8.5 me plaisait en revanche, une filaire mono bouton que l'on pouvait nettoyer! ce que je reproche &#224; la MightyMouse c'est qu'on ne peut la nettoyer par en dessous, du coup &#231;a s'encrasse en six mois et hop!)
donc je vais revenir &#224; une bonne souris filaire, mais mignonne ;-)

l'iMac m'a d&#233;&#231;ue de par ses reflets, son &#233;cran trop brillant alors que l'&#233;cran Mat de l'Apple Cinema Display, m&#234;me en d&#233;mo &#224; la Fnac ne montre aucun reflets!
du coup je sens que je craquerai &#224; la nouvelle ann&#233;e (mais dieu qu'il est cher)!!! avec L&#233;opard en sus pour profiter de spaces!!

en tout cas, les iMac restent quand m&#234;me assez chouettes, mon MacBook a lui aussi un &#233;cran brillant mais la prochaine fois &#231;a sera un MacBookPro &#224; &#233;cran mat (bon pas avant 3 ans!!)
car l&#224; si je profite de l'&#233;cran mat de l'Apple Cinema Display, &#231;a devrait aller ;-)



en tout cas, bravo de vos nouvelles recrues!


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Novembre 2007)

[ MODE IRONIE = ON ]

Cet écran glossy commence vraiment à me plaire '-_-, déjà c'est super pour faire du Photoshop en plein jour et là j'ai nettoyé mon écra et MALHEUR j'ai vu une rayure de 3 mm   en oblique. Sérieux c'est quoi ce beug ? '-_-, j'ai jamais eu de problèmes sur mon ancien iMac G5 mat ...


Vous avez une solution contre les rayures ?


----------



## Caraud (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour bonjour, 

après une très longue attente je peux dire....eh oui j'ai reçu mon nouvel imac.  
Je ne vous dit qu'une chose : ça vaut le coup d'attendre!!!
Je découvre chaque jour de nouvelles fonctions, (je suis tout nouveau sur mac) et ce n'est que du bonheur!
Le futurs switcheurs, ne vous posez pas des questions, moi j'avais peur pour pas grand chose finalement!  

P.S. je crois que je vais changer de bureau, il tient pas dedans! lol


----------



## Pierrejos (15 Décembre 2007)

Je cherche un mode d'emploi !
J'ai mon nouvel imac 20" depuis 2 jours ! il est super ! je ne connais pas encore ce monde qui est nouveau pour moi, étant sur pc depuis de longues années.
je ne trouve pas de mode d'emploi précis, je suis perdu dans les menus. J'aimerais acheter un livre qui m'explique tous les détails ! existe-il ?
Merci de votre aide.
Pierrejos


----------



## beaunois (15 Décembre 2007)

moi aussi cela m'à fait drôle, un peu comme une légère cuite.

puis il y à eut la gueule de bois, les lendemains qui déchantent;

livré le 08/10/07 mon bel engin s'est envolé vers la réparation suite au trainées arrières

de l'écran:

depuis déjà quinze jours presque me voilà orphelin ey sans personne pour me parler de l

lui.

Heureusement il me me reste quelques enfants adultes depuis les performa juqu'au

ppc g4 pour crier mon désespoir.

amuse toi bien 

beaunois


----------



## thierh (17 Décembre 2007)

Pierrejos,

Essaie déjà ce site formidable :

http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html


----------



## Joffrey (21 Décembre 2007)

Pierrejos a dit:


> Je cherche un mode d'emploi !
> J'ai mon nouvel imac 20" depuis 2 jours ! il est super ! je ne connais pas encore ce monde qui est nouveau pour moi, étant sur pc depuis de longues années.
> je ne trouve pas de mode d'emploi précis, je suis perdu dans les menus. J'aimerais acheter un livre qui m'explique tous les détails ! existe-il ?
> Merci de votre aide.
> Pierrejos



http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/

http://www.tutomac.com/

http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-1684-1-petits-trucs-et-astuces-mac-os-x.html

http://www.i-switch.net/

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------



## maclyr (23 Décembre 2007)

bonjour a tous

j'ai recu mon magnifique imac alu 24" cadencé 2,6ghz ;4go de ram etc..:king: :style: 

bon,je vais resumé cela sous la fome d'un pitit teste

-ecran brillant(he oui,c'est possible):ce n'est pas genant du tout,au contraire c'est agreable,ca donne une netteté inimaginable

-carte graphique:elle tient la route,sans gros plus:je fais tourner ag of empire 3 au max donc ca va...

-leopardas d'enorme changement a faireexploser la tere mais bon,c'est (encore)plus beau,le cover flow magnifique mais inutile(mais ca fait plaisir quand meme),le quick look tres pratique,il lit meme les video!

-ordi en lui meme:il ne fait aucun bruit,sauf bien sur si n met un disque,mais on lui en veut pas.. 

periferique:la souris toujours aussi nul,peu confortable mais bon...Le clavier,assez bizare au debut mais on s'y fait,on a l'impression de taper plus  vite.La pitite telcomande tres pratique et le menu est amelioré.

logiciel:bin,que dire que dire,avec l'imac,j'ai meme plus la flemme d'ouvrir une usine a gaz telle qu'iphoto!  photo booth est amelioré donc on passe (encore)plus de temps a faire le singe devant son beau imac

-4ga de ram:j'ai pas eu le temps de tester,bien que je ne voit pas de difference avec un 2go de ram que j'avais du mal a  remplir alors la 4ga..(demandez a mon pere pourquoi..)

photo:he oui je sais,c'est la tradition ici..je les mettrai tout a l'heure la j'ai pas le temps.bref

-internet:je suis super etoné pour  le telechargement,avec mon powerboot g4,j'allais a 200kb/seconde en moyene et la je vais a....tennez vous bien...900;1000 kb/s!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

bon comme je l'ai dit,les photo dans 1heure ok!

je revien 

On va pas ouvrir un nouveau fil à chaque fois que quelqu'un reçoit un iMac, il existe déjà un fil pour ça, on fusionne.


----------



## maclyr (23 Décembre 2007)

bon,pour les photo elles font 1,6mo chacune et la limite est de 1mo
quelqun a la soluce?:mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Décembre 2007)

Ouvre les avec Aperçu enregistrer sous : en JPEG, et règle le poids manuellement, tu verras c'est simple


----------



## maclyr (23 Décembre 2007)

ouki merci,on revien a l'imac?

vpola les photo
(faites pas attention au bordel,je sais pas encore ou je vais mettre cet ordi)


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

Il est superbe bravo


----------



## pixieguy (28 Décembre 2007)

jro44 a dit:


> En plus de *rhino-mac* tu as aussi http://www.osxfacile.com/ qui es très bien pour répondre à un tas de questions concernant OS X. Voilà deux ans que j'ai switché et je consulte ce site encore très souvent



Je confirme, je vais encore voir assez souvent osxfacile. Il faut dire que je ne m'encombre pas l'esprit avec les commandes rares et pourtant j'ai toujours été mac. Même au boulot!
Il faut les outils de la profession avec laquelle on travaille le plus, même si aujourd'hui c'est moins vrai! Plus de quarante ans de mac au compteur mais j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre!


----------

